# II: Darius



## ThatOtherGuy

Ok, so this is my first crack at a serious epic. This is a story about the primarch of the second legion, and his legion as well. I promise that future parts will be written so that it flows with the rest of the well know 40k history. Any how, hope you enjoy. Comments and *constructive *criticism are welcomed.


Darius
The Rise and Fall of an Angel

Part One​
“Lord Hector; for your personal safety and also for ours as well, I suggest we return back to camp, the sun is supposed to be gone around seven tonight. It is already six thirty. We can continue this hunt tomorrow after a good night’s sleep.”

“Don’t be so foolish Hadrian! There is plenty of light left for more hunting! In fact, I think I can see a prized gazelle in the distance! Sirius! Head over to that hill so that I can get a better shot at it.” Hector laughed.

“Yes my Lord.”

Sirius turned the truck to the left, leaving the beaten path and plowing through the dry grass and brush. The truck rocked up and down as it made its way towards the hill that Hector pointed out. But even with all of the moving and shaking of the vehicle, Hector did not lose sight on the gazelle.

“Stop!” Hector ordered.

Sirius slammed the brakes as the truck stopped on the crest of the hill. Everyone was silent as Hector raised his rifle, carefully aiming at the gazelle’s head. He held his breath as he made the final tweaks to his sight and pulled the trigger. The shifting grass was all that was left in his sights after he took the shot. Hector threw his rifle on the back seat, eager to see if his hit was true. He whipped out a pair of binoculars and looked at the spot of which the gazelle once stood and ordered Sirius to take them there. Sirius started the truck and began to head out to the kill. Hadrian on the other hand, was worried about the safety of his lord, keeping a close eye out, checking to see if there was any form of danger if they leave the truck.

“Right here! Stop right here!” Hector said with excitement.

Hector and Hadrian jumped off the truck, wading through the tall grass to their prize. There they found the gazelle, dead, with a bullet through the heart. Hector slapped the back of Hadrian, proud at their great find of a game animal. Hadrian, however, did not show the same level of enthusiasm; for he was much too busy keeping watch for his lord.

“By god this is an excellent find! It looked like an impossible shot, but I have proven the odds wrong! This prize is definitely worthy of celebration! Come Hadrian; let us head back to camp and drink to this!” Hector rejoiced.

“Well, to be honest; you were quite lucky to find such a beast before the sun finally set. But no matter, let us head back now.” Hadrian said, keeping a watchful eye out.

The two lugged the massive gazelle back to the truck, strapping it to the back panel. Eager to head back and celebrate, Hector called main camp and ordered them to set up some refreshments upon their arrival. With constant joking and questions, Hector finally convinced Hadrian to loosen up a bit. The two sat in the back, chatting away on various subjects before Sirius interrupted them. He pointed out that the road ahead of them was completely destroyed. Burn marks and heavy cracks were strewn across the small piece of road. But the damage did not stop there. Similar marks were seen to be in the grass and plains, so much as there wasn’t any grass at all, just burnt ground. Hadrian asked Hector to stay seated, but Hector’s curiosity got the better of him.

“My lord, I believe that it will be safer for us to stay here instead of exploring this massive trail of destruction. I can send some troops tomorrow to explore it if you wish, but now we need to head back.” Hadrian highly suggested. Hector ignored him.

“I think I see something at the end of this trail. Sirius! Can you take us to the end of this trail?” Hector said, squinting his eyes to see if there really was something at the end.

Sirius shifted gears as they went off road, driving down the burnt trail. The farther they went down, the damage appeared to get wider and more devastated. Eventually they reached a point where they could not drive any farther. The ground was distorted and charred, as if something had fallen from the sky. Hector jumped out of the truck, holding his rifle in his hands as he slowly made his way down the road of destruction. Hadrian immediately followed, worried for his lord’s life. They continued until they reached a massive crater. They looked in awe to see the size of the damage that this crater has caused to the land around it. Rocks and boulders were strewn all over the place as if a warhead had gone off. 

“Hadrian, why wasn’t I informed of such a ‘change in the landscape’? Surely this was known before we left. I mean, how can anyone not notice a meteor hitting the earth… Or… An explosion of such power so close to our city?” Hector asked slowly.

“My lord, I am just as surprised and curious as you. I think-“

“What is that over there in the center? It looks like some sort of a metal container…” Hector said, cutting off Hadrian in mid sentence.

Hector quickly walked over to object. He looked at it, confused at the concept of a random metal object found at the center of a devastated site. Hadrian followed, suggesting that the crater and the trail of destruction were caused by this container, maybe as a piece of space craft that finally descended from the sky or a part of an airplane. Hector disagreed, pointing out to the fact that the container was in great shape, a state that is almost impossible to happen if it crashed into solid dirty ground. But more importantly, some else caught his eye on the metal container. With the help of Hadrian, they pushed it over to the side and revealed what appeared to be a glass door. Surprised that this fragile door was intact, he opened it, unprepared for what he was about to see. In the metal container was a baby, asleep and dreaming as if it never felt the crash.

“By god! A new born child! Tell me, am I dreaming or is this real?!” Hector said baffled.

Hadrian steped in to take a closer look. He too was astonished about this discovery.

“I am afraid that your eyes are not lying. That is a new born child!”

“What is a child doing in a container in the middle of nowhere? Especially when it’s in the center of a crater?” Hector continued to ponder.

“I don’t know my lord. I can’t think of anything that could explain this… But we can figure this out later. The sun is gone and it is getting cold out. Lets us leave and take the child with us, for we could find it some foster parents back in the city.” Harridan said, prompting Hector to move along.

Hector and Hadrian headed back to the truck, Hector holding the small child in his arms. He kept looking at the babe, gazing at its closed eyes, as if nothing was going on. He marveled at the beauty of the child as they drove, mesmerized by the babe’s perfection. No child he has seen has been neither this perfect nor this peaceful. He paid close attention to the child, keeping him still while the traversed the rough road back to camp, trying to keep him asleep. As soon as they stepped out, they were greeted by their servants. Some of them brought some water for them while others marveled at the new found child. Hector took the babe to his tent and laid him on his bed, watching the child sleep peacefully. He walked outside to Hadrian, confused at this entire situation.

“Hadrian… Since we have found this child, I have kind of felt… felt a small attachment to him.”

“What do you mean my lord?” Hadrian looked at him, confused by his statement.

“I mean… I feel like he is my own son… to put it at simpler terms. Sure we have only found this child a half hour ago, but I feel like there is some sort of connection between me and him.” Hector said honestly.

“Well… I don’t know what to say. I’ve never had children, so I do not know what to make of this situation.”

“Well… I feel it would be best that I should adopt him to the family. I mean… me and Isabel… We don’t have a child of our own! She can’t bere any either! Not only we get a son, but we also get an heir to Valencia!” Hector said, sounding like he was a genius.

“I don’t think Isabel would appreciate this move without her consent. I’m just pointing out that we found him in a metal container in the middle of nowhere and honestly I am suspicious about this child.” Hadrian admitted.
“Well, tomorrow we shall take him back to the manor and ask Isabel.” Hector smiled.


The next day Hector and his party returned back to Valencia, the city state of the region. Hector took the small child, who was awake yet calm, and walked proudly up to the manor. He found Isabel, sitting in the commons with some of her servants, weaving another custom garment. 

“I see that you are back from your hunting- What is that?!” Isabel screamed in surprise.

“I found him in the plains, left to die by some unknown careless parents.” Hector lied.

Isabel rushed over and grabbed the child, holding him in her arms like a natural mother.

“Oh this poor child! Why would his parents do such a horrible thing?! Just look at him, he is a beautiful babe… and they left him to die!” Isabel said astonished by the dishonorable parents.

“Now Isabel… This may sound like a lot to take at once, but as the ruler of Valencia and the man of the household, I say we should adopt this child into our family!” Hector said, trying pull of the idea as a wonderful thing.
Isabel looked at him for a bit, contemplating about this wild decision. But she looked at the child again, and knew it in her heart that he was theirs.

“Absolutely dear… He shall make a wonderful son and heir.” She softly said, blessed by a chance to have a child. “Does he have a name?”

“Um, I don’t think so.”

“Well… I have the perfect name for him… His name… shall be Darius…” She said, smiling at the child as it giggled with joy of his new family.


----------



## Doelago

Absolutely brilliant story! Keep up the good work! I love the fact that they found the child, so you started his story right from the beginning, not from the far end... This was just brilliant, and I hope you keep writing this! As a reward of good work, I gave you some rep!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

It had been fifteen years since the day that Hector has brought Darius into the family. Darius grew up to be a child of rare perfection, excelling at the art of rhetoric, literature, humanities, mathematics and philosophy. Such feats in the academics have surprised the professors and scholars of the city of Valencia, praising the child as a perfect heir to the governor. But even with this blessed intellect, Darius was still young, waiting for his father’s approval in helping run the city, something that he felt would prove himself as a man. But that time was almost here, for on Darius’s sixteenth birthday, he was allowed into the governor’s council, taking the part of helping out the senators who counseled his father. At first he was elated by this promotion, finally thinking that he reached manhood. But over the weeks, he felt that this did not do justice in proving his transition from being a child. But after much pondering and thinking, he realized that being of service to the council was not the way to prove his adulthood, but going on those grand hunting trips with his father was. If he could get a prized animal, it would show that he was truly an adult. He needed to go on one he concluded. 

It was a summer night during dinner that Darius finally asked his farther that they could go on a hunting trip. Hector, surprised at this suggestion, returned Darius’s question with a smile.

“You know, I do believe it would be the perfect time that I should take Darius on a hunting trip Isabel. I can tell that he has waited patiently for this, and now I think it would be the perfect time to do so. But these trips are not to be taken lightly. Though the game out on the plains are beyond perfect, the beasts of the wild are also incredibly dangerous.” Hector said.

Darius looked at Hector with interest “So what kind of animals and beasts are there?”

“I will give you a few for starters, for there is too much to say in one sitting.” Hector laughed. “Anyhow, there are gazelles, appalas, the rare hyrax cat, and the prized herrus bird.”

“How rare?” Darius said, even more captivated.

“See this scarf?” Isabel pointed out on the shelf of the fire place, locked in a glass box. “That thing is about three year’s salary for the common citizen.”

Darius stared at the scarf, marveling at the textures and incredible colors that it had. He now knew what he was going to hunt on the trip: a herrus bird.

“What happens if I catch one… alive?” Darius asked with a grin on his face, expecting his parents to say it was impossible.

“Well, if you do, then I would suppose that you could keep it for yourself.” Isabel chuckled.

“If you catch on alive, then pigs can fly… Anyways, as I said before, there are some creatures that are incredibly dangerous that I should warn you about.” Said Hector, clearing his throat to tell more. “There are lions, wild wolves, and the most terrifying creature of them all… A kalaptas.”

“What is a kalaptas?” Darius asked curiously.

“It is a large reptilian creature, about as long and as wide as this table. It has claws that can render through the steel plates of the trucks and has the strength to crush a man like a twig. It is also incredibly smart for a reptile and very clever… especially at ambush.” Hector explained seriously.

Darius realized that the reason why he was never invited was that it was quite dangerous. But this made it all the more exciting and important to go.

“So when do we leave?”

“Well… We could leave by the end of this weekend… I need to tell Hadrian and the council of this short trip.”

“Do we have to bring Hadrian? I mean, he is so stern and boring.” Darius joked.

“Son… He may be boring, but he has the best shot that anyone has in this galaxy. Now then, go off to finish your studies.” Hector said, waving Darius off to his room.

Darius mumbled about his forced leave, but that did not matter. He was too excited for this trip. A chance of a life time. A chance to prove himself.




“Come on Darius! We need to leave soon if we want to catch the sun at the right time! Most of the game is around in the early morning!” Hector yelled.

Darius lugged the last of the supplies in the truck, throwing them in the back on top of the other massive bags. They loaded in and waved good bye to Isabel, standing out on the front. They drove through the city, passing through roads and traffic. Finally, they arrived outside of the walls. Darius has never been outside the city before, and he stared at awe, looking across the endless sea of grass and brush. The farther they drove away from the city, the more the landscape changed. Rivers, rolling hills, tall grass and the occasional boulder painted the landscape. In Darius’s eyes, it was beautiful. The sun began to shine a bit brighter as early morning was arriving. There he could finally see the wild life. Various birds soared through the sky as buffalo and gazelles drank from the rivers in the distance. It was a paradise to him.

The truck stopped at a top of a hill. Darius asked his father why they stopped, but was immediately hushed. Hector pointed out in the distance a large gazelle, one that boasted beautiful horns and vivid patterns on the skin. Hector pulled out his rifle, loading it with a slugger. He handed it to Darius and whispered quietly.

“Here is a perfect shot! Now then, aim for the heart which is located in the front of the chest.”

Darius held up the rifle, aiming at what his father told him. But something else caught his eye in the distance. A black little object sitting on top of a boulder, much farther away than the gazelle. He knew what it was, and he knew he had to get it. Immediately Darius unloaded the gun, replacing the slugger with a tranquilizer shot. Hector was confused about this, telling him that he should take the shot at the gazelle. But it was too late. Darius aimed at the black object and fired, hearing the whistle of the dart fly through the air. He kept his sight in the scope, watching the black little object fall over on the ground.

“What was that for!? You had a perfectly good shot! What were you thinking?!” Hector roared with anger.

“Watch” Darius said with a smile.

He grabbed a small cage from the back and jumped out of the safety of the truck. He waded through the grass at unnatural speed, running towards the boulder. Hector called out for his safety while Hadrian followed him with a rifle and blade in hand. But Darius was too far ahead. He reached the base of the boulder and found the object he shot at: a herrus bird. He scooped up the creature and placed it in the cage, unconscious from the tranquilizer. He walked back with a care-free look, holding his prized possession in one hand. Hadrian caught up and grabbed his arm, dragging him back to the truck.

“What were you think you were doing?!” Yelled Hector, angry at Darius’s foolishness for his own safety.

Darius smiled as held up his cage. The crew gasped with awe at the feat that Darius accomplished. The herrus bird sat there, slowly waking up from the drug, chirping as it moved. Hector, while still mad at him, was astonished by this feat. Hadrian too was impressed by not the find, but the shot Darius made.

“I can’t believe it with my own eyes…” Gasped one of the crew members.

“Well… Shall we continue hunting?” Darius asked with an innocent smile.



They continued on their road, driving farther and farther into the wilderness. The landscape began to look a little more arid but still alive with life. Darius sat in the back with Hadrian, looking at the bird in the cage. He wondered why would a creature like this would not fight to get out, or even at least retaliate with chirping and screaming. Instead, it just sat there, with a look of defeat and peace, an odd combination. He set the cage down on the bottom of the floor to make room on his lap. Just as he looked out the truck, a large object in the distance caught his eye. He pulled out his binoculars and zoomed in on what caught his attention. There stood in the distance a large grey structure. A very large structure. It was a ruined step pyramid, layering up ten levels before it flatten out. In the front was a large stair case, worn and beaten from the weather. Lastly, he could see several columns on the top, barely holding their own against the powers of nature.

“Father, do you know what that is in the distance?” Darius asked, pointing to the ziggurat.

Hector turned his attention to what Darius was pointing at. Immediately he turned his head back, ignoring the structure.

“We don’t talk about that structure Darius. It’s a part of the landscape that you should forget and ignore.” Hector scorned.

“Why?” Darius asked.

“It is a cursed place. A bloody place. A mad place.”

“Is there something that plagues the site? A bad history of some sort?” Darius now intrigued by the nature of the structure. 

Hector sighed. “It belonged to a mad group of people who raided the country side thousands of years ago. They would slaughter and burn the fields where ever they went, causing havoc among the land. The old culture that was here before us finally eradicated them, chasing them back to the temple. They made their last stand there, but in the end they were hewed down. It was what they discovered that was the reason they shunned that place. Mass orgies of necrophilia, cannibalism, blood sacrifices and insanity were found. They burned the place to the ground. Ever since then, anyone who has a brain cell avoids that place.”

“If they’re gone, than why do we still avoid it?” Darius asked with even more interest.

“Well, in rational forms, it’s a dead place; no reception and electronics fail there. It’s also dangerous to venture around it. Finally, it just gives me the creeps going by… so okay, I exaggerated the spiritual curse of the area, but the history is still true. It’s just better to avoid it.”

Darius took heed of his father’s words, but something in his soul desired so much to go see the ancient place. The curiosity burned in his bosom to the point that he finally vowed to himself that he will go see it. Though he won’t be able to see it now, he will sometime soon, and he will climb those stairs and stand at the top. But for now he will play along the role of not caring for it. He sat there quietly, waiting to reach the camp.




“Ah, you should have seen Darius today! He caught a herrus bird alive, right here in this cage! At first I was scared for my life when he left the truck, but when he came back with it, it was just too amazing for words!” Hector told everyone in the camp proudly.

Darius listened on as his father praised his accomplishments of the day, including killing a prized gazelle and another game creature. He sat behind the tent door, listening with pleasure from the praises of the other people. But it has been a long day for Darius, and instead of continuing to listen he moved off into bed, sleeping for the first time in about a week. He snuggled into a comfortable position, dreaming that this night will be peaceful. But this sleep was not peaceful.

He woke up and found himself sleeping on a carpet on a stone floor. He looked around to see that he was inside of some sort of palace, with massive stone columns lining the hall way down. Though the braziers attached to the columns provided the only source of light, he could see everything. He looked on the walls to see large frescos of warriors hunting animals and religious rituals. Rather than sitting around, he got up and walked down the hall. At the very end were two massive doors, each decorated with intricate and beautiful metal work. With all of his might, he pushed the two doors open, and saw that it lead to a royal chamber of some sort. There he saw dancers dressed in elaborate clothing and jewelry, dancing around in the middle. On the sides were men and women of nobility, watching the exotic dancers for entertainment. But at the very end of the room were the king and queen, talking with other princes and princesses. But what surprised him the most was that he was invisible to these people. He would walk up to them and touch them, but they wouldn’t do a thing, in fact, they probably didn’t feel anything! It was a dream, a very beautiful dream… for the moment.

He continued to walk around, looking at the dresses of the people and the art of the room, enjoying this fabulous vision. But when he was familiar with the area, a flash came across his eyes. Next thing he knew it was the same room and people, but it had changed. The dancers were naked and scarred and the people wore fewer clothes. The art and decorations looked worn out and beaten as well as the architecture. The nobility were indulging themselves in acts of semi-hedonism, such as taking drugs and public pleasuring, but yet were not totally submerged in such self indulgence. The king and queen too changed. The king sat on his throne, now moved to the center, while the queen was tied to a chain, naked and arousing the man. When Darius thought that it couldn’t get any more degrading. Another flash crossed his vision, and the room was different again… Drastically different. This time the art was worn out to an almost unrecognizable state. The metal works were gone and the walls were covered in blood. The nobility were engaged in acts of carnal pleasure that were the most abominable. Necrophilia and rape he witnessed, while others were pleasuring themselves through self mutilation and pain. The king in the middle, now looking like a mad man, was sodomizing the queen in a disgusting manner. Darius couldn’t stand this sight, it was too horrendous. He closed his eyes, trying to wake himself up, tearing up by such debauchery that frightened him. But he opened them again against his will, to see the entire room frozen as if time itself stopped.

Darius started to breath heavily all of a sudden. The air felt so thick and dense, that his breathing caused him to break into a heavy sweat. He fell to his knees gasping for air, his lungs exhausted from working so much. He looked in front of him to see a dead deteriorated body of a defiled child, causing his stomach to revolt against his body. Just when he was about to pass out, a voice, a voice of such insanity and hate, spoke softly to him:

_“The king was a weak man…”_

Darius woke up and found himself in his bed. He threw off the covers, and found himself sweating profusely from that horrible nightmare. He looked around to see that it was the crack of dawn, the sun shining dimly through the cut out windows. He got up, and walked outside, letting the cold morning dew cool him down. While he remembered the dream perfectly, the thing that he would never forget was the voice before he woke.


----------



## Doelago

Absolutely brilliant ending on this one, leaves you to wait for the second part! I am waiting for the third part with high hopes, and I am sure that it will be as good as these two! Good job, would have given you rep, but I cant, as I gave you to recently... Hmm... Guess I will have to find some people loyal to the Emperor and rep them, and then rep you again!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

(Sorry Doelago, but this post is not part of the story )

This in all honesty is probably my most ambitious work. I have spent so much time on each chapter, so I promise that each chapter/part will be of best qualities according to my skill. Thank you for your support and enjoyment,


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

“Oh it’s so great to see you two back alive and well! How was the trip?” Isabel said, embracing Darius as he walked up the stairs into the common room.

“Oh you won’t believe what our son here caught! Not only killed a rare prized gazelle, but he caught a herrus bird!” Hector said proudly.

“No, you didn’t!” Isabel said in disbelief.

“Oh yes I did!” Darius said, pulling out the little cage with the bird in it. “And you know what?.. It’s for you mom!”

Isabel gasped in surprise. “How… How… How did you get it?”

“A good shot?” Darius chuckled.

Isabel held up the cage and looked at the beautiful little bird. It chirped in a strange manner, sounding like it was singing rather than chirping.

“It’s so beautiful! Oh thank you sweetie!” Isabel said, hugging Darius.

The three of them continued talking about the hunting trip, most of the time spent with Hector praising Darius’s amazing natural skills with a rifle. This ended only when servant called them for dinner. They continued their talk about the hunt during dinner, but rather than participate in the conversation, Darius remained quiet. He could not get his mind off of the dream the night before and the building. He personally knew that he should stay away from that building, but deep inside he knew he must see it! When dinner was over he headed to his room. But little did his parents know that he was not planning to spend the night at home. He made the decision: he will see that ziggurat. Quickly, he tied together a long rope made from his bed sheets and cloths, long enough to scale down the building. When the clock struck two, Darius made his way down from his room. The darkness of night gave him cover from the guards and the common people. He snuck out the manor and over the wall that separated their property from the city. He crept through the streets, laying low in alleys and the shadows of the night. He finally came across a large sewer hole. This lead outside the city through the waste tunnels, unwatched by the guards. Darius moved the large lead lid, just enough for him to squeeze through.

He fell a short distance till he landed in the moving waste. The smell was horrible, beyond comprehension, but his desire to see the ziggurat for himself was stronger. He waded through the filth and waste for some time before he arrived at the end. But a problem occurred: a massive grate was sealed at the end of the sewer, with holes only large enough for the effluence to move through. He feared that his journey had come to an end, for the grate was bolted in shut, making it impossible to move by mortal hands. But yet, he did not give up hope. In a fit of determination and frustration, he grabbed two of the steel rods in front of him and tried to pull them apart. At first there was little movement, but after a second time he was able to bend them enough to slide through, surprised at this last minute strength. He jumped off the exposed pipe and landed in a murky lake of waste and filth. Still determined, he pushed his way forward, finally moving into cleaner waters.

It was the darkest part of the night before the city escaped his view. He was alone now in the wilderness, with nothing but himself and a sea of endless terrain. If one man would be in his position, they would be hopelessly lost, but Darius somehow knew the way. He trudged through grass and brush, shoving away thorny plants and climbing over rocks. Nothing could stop him from his desire to reach the ziggurat, like it was calling to him, to his destiny. It was hours before he saw the ziggurat in the distance, just a small peak on the horizon. Darius thought that he would be able to reach it by mid day if he kept going. But before he even lifted his foot, a heavy thick breath ran down his back. He could hear the snorting of a creature of mammoth proportions behind him, causing a sense of dread to overcome him. Darius once again let his curiosity get the better of him and slowly turned around. There right behind him was a large reptilian monster, glaring down at him like he was a treat. It hissed at him, slowly circling him as if it was preparing for a strike. Darius knew that he was doomed if he made a move… a wrong move. He looked at the massive creature, staring at its yellow eyes, and glared back at it with unnatural intimidation.

It was an eat or be eaten situation. Without thought, Darius lunged at the massive reptile. His action caught the creature off guard and it stepped back a few spaces. Darius punched the creature in the throat, causing it to fall to the earth, gasping for air. But that was not enough to stop the scaly juggernaught. The reptile lunged at him, pinning him down with its claws. It tried to bite off Darius’s face, but he fought back by kicking it in the throat. The more he fought back, the more frantic the reptile’s attacks became. Finally, with his last burst of energy and will, he shoved the massive creature off of him and curb stomped its throat. His leg sunk into the creature’s throat, gushing out blood and vomit. The thing whipped around in pain, slowly bleeding to death. It roared and screamed until it was no more. Darius pulled his foot out and as a testament of this victory, ripped out the largest tooth of the creature, holding it like a dagger. He continued to head to the forgotten temple, ignoring the massive amounts of blood on his leg from the fight.

The morning dawn broke through, letting the sun shine dimly across the landscape. It gave enough light over the horizon to illuminate the ziggurat, the place that Darius tried to reach for so long. He stood at the base of the monument, staring at the top. He began his ascent, climbing over each rocky step without a break. The stairs soon become incredibly steep, forcing him to use his hands to hold on. It seemed like an eternity before he reached the top, whipping the sweat from his forehead. He surveyed the top of the structure, surprised on how large it was. The top was big enough to easily hold his manor, with extra room left over. As he walked towards the center, Darius noticed marks and indents on the surface. He dropped to his knees to get a better look. From what he could tell is these were foundations for a building that was there long ago. He continued to analyze the top and realized something horrible: This was the spot that his dream occurred. He looked at the ruined columns and saw that this was the hall his dream began in, and the large foundation at the end was the royal chamber!

He walked towards the center of the remains of the royal court, moving slowly in fear. As soon as Darius reached the middle, a sense of unholy fatigue over came him and he fell on the floor. He woke up again and he was in the court room. But this time there were no prices, dancers and royalty. This time there was a man in armor standing before the king and queen. The room looked spectacular and modest, just like the beginning of his last dream. He saw the man in armor talk to the king and queen about something important, something about of military matters. The king was hesitant about a decision that the man offered, but in the end he agreed to the terms. The man in armor walked out of the chambers, grinning suspiciously. Darius followed the man to the outside of the palace, but stopped when he reached the top of the stairs. He looked out in awe to see that the surrounding land was a large marvelous white city, gleaming with gold and glory. The man in armor too stopped at where Darius was, but turned to another man, a younger one, and began conversation.

The two talked about luring the king in a political trap, stating that the king gave the man in armor all of the military power of the kingdom. The younger man was concerned for this decision, but he was assured that this was for the good. Darius ran back into the palace, trying to warn the king about this, but realized that he had no power in these dreams. Another flash and he was back in the court, this time watching the man in armor bringing in beautiful women and gold to the king. The man in armor talked about the various treasures they got in their conquests and these were the best of the best for the king. Darius guessed that this was the cause of the hedonism in his prior dreams. Another flash and he saw the deterioration of the room again from before. The naked slaves and the self pleasures, but this time the man in armor was talking to the deranged king and queen. He talked about that everything was going fine and that he needed not to worry.

Another flash, but this time he was outside of the palace again. He heard the man in armor talk about the house arrest of the royal family and the sexual drug intake they were forced to have. He continued that with the framed corruption of the royal family, he would take the title of king, being supported by the people and military. A final flash and Darius saw the royal court again in its worse state like the last vision. This time the man in armor told him that the king was not needed anymore, lying that the people have declared him useless. The man in armor ordered the guards to kill everyone in the room. All of the sick and twisted people were put to death by the sword in the most merciless way. Before anything else continued, Darius woke up from the vision. He stood up and looked at the long shadows that the column casted in the morning sun, sighing in relief that it was all a dream. When he thought he was at peace, that insane voice of hell spoke again, sending nerves of fear down his spine:

_“But his general was strong…”_

Darius screamed in pain when he heard that voice. It rang in his ears like a thousand screams going off at the same time next to him. He fell to his knees in pain, clenching his hair hoping that it would take his mind away from the torture. But the pain of slowly pulling his hair was not enough to take him mind away. It felt like every time the voice spoke, it would cut his brain. But as usual, the pain slowly faded away. After he recovered, his curiosity concerning the ziggurat was over. His father was right; this place was a mad, insane, cursed hell spot that needed to be forgotten. He slowly descended the stairs, weary of this long journey. Once he made it onto solid ground, the unknown subliminal taint of the ziggurat slowly dissipated from him, giving back his energy that he lost on the top. Darius trekked back to Valencia, slowly dragging himself across the sea of grass. Miraculously, he stumbled upon the road that they drove on for the hunting trip. This relief and sense of direction invigorated him to keep moving. 

Hours later, Darius could see Valencia, hiding behind the waves of heat from the high noon sun. He did not know what to say to his father or mother about this, but as of right now, he did not care. In the distance though, he could see an army cameo green square, kicking up dust as it headed towards him. He threw his arms up in the air and waved to catch the attention of the driver.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Darius watched in joy as the jeep in the distance rattled closer. He could finally see the figures driving the car waving back at him, understanding his gestures. The car pulled to the side of the road, kicking up dust as the massive jeep halted. The two men looked at Darius with suspicion, guessing that he was just a hitch hiker trying to take advantage of them. But when they saw a good look at him, they gasped in surprised.


“Are you… Darius?!” The driver said, dropping his jaw to the lowest level of surprise.

“Why yes I am.” Darius laughed.

“May I be so curious to ask… What the hell happened to you?” The man in the passenger seat asked.

“Well… I wanted to have a little adventure, so I crept out the window, escaped through the sewers and marched through the brush to a little spot I wanted to get a better look at.” Darius smiled.

“But what is with the blood all over your leg and arms?! Are you wounded my lord?! We do have medical supplies in the back if you need it!” The driver said, concerned for his life.

“Oh, the blood? Let’s say I ran into a kalaptas and showed him who’s boss.” Darius laughed as he pulled out the large tooth to show proof. “Now then, could you be so kind and give me a lift back to the palace? I believe that some people miss me.”

The man in the passenger seat jumped out and offered him is spot. Darius walked over, whistling to himself like nothing bad has happened, finding their astonishment to be amusing. They turned around and drove back to Valencia, driving carefully to make sure Darius had a comfortable ride. It was an hour later that they arrived at the gates. They drove him after words up to the small gates of the governor’s palace, dropping him off at the front. He got out of the car and thanked the drivers for the ride. He walked over to the intercom on that was on the left post and pressed the call button, waiting for the other end to pick up.


“Please state your name and business.” The woman said on the other end.

“Yes… I am Darius and my business is to come home.”

“Oh my goodness! Yes, come in! Come in!” The woman said surprised.

Darius mosied on in to the court yard, walking by the flowers and fountains as if he had all of the time in the world. The two main doors of the manor swung open. Darius watched Hector and Isabel running towards him followed by some guards. Isabel rushed upon him, embracing him like a worried mother. His father, however, didn’t show any sign of sympathy.

“Oh we were so worried! We thought that some criminal came and stole you away from us! We spent the last day and a half searching for you across town! Please don’t do something like this ever again! I almost died of a broken heart because of you!” Isabel wept.

“What you did was not stupid, but completely insane! This city was on full alert after you left, searching for you in every corner and shadow! You complete fool! If you ever do this again, I swear your punishment will almost be on par with a criminal sentance! And look at you! You smell like shit and look like hell! What did you do!” Hector roared.

Darius, now for the first time intimidated by his father answered quietly “I went to that building.”

Hector sighed. “I shouldn’t have told you about that place… Well, I can’t be angry at you forever for your young stupidity. Just go get yourself cleaned up and get into something nice. We’re having ambassadors from other city states coming over to fix certain trading problems here. Jeez… for such a proper young man you should of learned by now not to be so stupid. Now get on!”


Darius walked back into the manor and headed straight to his room, getting himself cleaned up and ready for company. It was about sun set when the men arrived with their guards. In their hands were papers and documents of various types, Darius guessing that they were of economic and trading policies. He listened carefully to their conversations and arguments about certain current events, such as the unstable trading rights with another city state.

“Hector, I highly suggest that you should put a heavy tax on steel exports to Lombard. I fear that all of this metal has given them an opportunity to mass produce artillery and tanks. As we all remember, Lombard is a very aggressive and powerful city state,” pointed out one ambassador.

“I understand what you are getting at, but I’ve yet to see any signs of military mobilization. And for them to build massive quantities of tanks and artillery requires factories and foundries, something that they lack!”

“Even with the lack of production, I still say that we should keep an eye out. We may not be the best of allies, but I assure you that we shall keep you informed of their activity.” Said another ambassador.

“Remember the Punic Wars thrity years ago, when you were like Darius, a young man?” Reminded another ambassador.

“Yes, I do remember that. What does this have to do with Lombard?”


“It was Lombard that started the war and crippled everyone’s economy for ten years after. Why? Because we didn’t keep track of their steel and metal imports! Again, why does this contribute to this example? Because that was enough for them to build weapons that out stripped ours! We were lucky that we won!”

“You do have a point…” Hector admitted.

“That is why we should keep an eye out and that’s why you should place a heavy tax. You control most of the steel foundries and mines, so we are counting on you to do so.” Concluded another ambassador.

“I see... Well then, for starters this is what we currently know of their land and territory. They have expanded all the way to the Agmar sea, but still they are retained behind the Ephrius river and Tigerous river.” Hector said, showing them a digital map of the land.

The ambassadors talked and conversed about the slight expansion of the Lombard territory. They began to form a plan in case Lombard tried to pull off any form on invasion. This hidden alliance will help them prosper and retain balance in the land they predicted. After some arguing and debating, they came up with a treaty for all of them to sign. Hector was the first to put his name under the approval of governors, while the ambassadors signed another column. Darius watched them escorted out with their guards back to their private shuttle, taking off out of the city walls.

Hector walked up behind Darius, putting his arm on his shoulder.

“What was all of that?” Darius asked.

“Politics is a very odd subject and phenomenon… but a necessary one. Don’t worry; you won’t have to deal with any of this until you’re older.” Hector joked.


Darius had a long week without any sleep and his bed was a warm welcome. For some stranger reason he felt that his body did not require much sleep unlike the others, but, never the less, he did enjoy a good night’s sleep. He crawled under the covers, ready to enjoy a long night of sleep and rest. But something wasn’t right; he woke up and found himself on the hard cold stone floor of the palace once more. It was another dream, another horrible dream. He looked around the royal chambers, and saw that the place was completely empty. No dancers, no princes, no nobility and no king and queen; just empty. The throne at the end was now one piece, capable of seating one man only. The frescos on the walls were not of celebration and royalty, but of war and conquest, with scenes depicting bloodshed and annihilation. All of the metal work around the room was replaced with skulls and weapons, obvious signs of a tyrant. Darius knew that something radically changed. He walked out of the chamber and moved down the hall, to see that this too, was not what it was before. All of the pillars had swords and axes hanging down, with skulls and spoils of war around the base of each of the columns. The light, instead of burning with a welcoming warmth, glowed with a fervor of hate and dominance. Darius continued down the hall, heading outside the doors at the end to the top of the stairs.

He stepped outside and witnessed a horrible sight. The man in armor was looking down at the city, laughing as he watched his soldiers slaughter and kill their own people. They burned down everything and leveled homes, heedless of the structure of the city. The troops attacked with a bloodlust beyond human understanding; they slaughtered men, disemboweled women, and burned children. Darius pleaded for the man in armor to stop this, but he remembered that he could not do a thing in these visions, only watch in horror. A flash again, and this time he watched the man in armor and his army attack a army of green skinned ogres. They slaughtered and crushed their green foe with an unnatural ferocity, burning their remains as they went. Another flash and he watched them besiege cities, leaving no man, animal, and building standing, wiping them off from the face of the earth. Another flash and he watched the army again attack another strange and odd race. A race of people who were slender and tall, with armor and weapons not of this world. The race seemed to hold back the army, displaying weapons of vast superiority, but with a counter attack and fanaticism, the army over ran them and killed every single one of the elf-like people. Darius realized that his father’s description of this ancient civilization was nothing more than a sugar coated lie. This man was no ordinary man, but a living incarnation of everything that sanity stand against.

Another flash showed the man in armor, standing above a mountain of the dead elf like people, laughing at their attempt to stop him. He had one foot on top of a giant stone head, which adorned a face of war and power. He talked about how he had killed their god in combat and how his army shall burn existence to make way for a new age of peace. The men raised their weapons in support of their leader, shouting insane war cries and battle chants. The final flash, Darius saw the army faced with a final resistance, making up with soldiers and peasants. The two engaged in combat, clashing with ferocity and hate. The final resistance at first looked like they were finished, fighting in vain against their unstoppable foe. But something was different. The man in armor engaged in combat with their leader, a man wearing chain mail and wielding a short sword. The two fought fanatically, both of them desperate to win. Finally, destiny made its decision. The man of the resistance threw a knife at the man in armor, forcing him to pay attention to the projectile. The man in armor dodged it with ease, but was unaware how close the other man was to him. In a split second, the man of the resistance plunged his blade into the heart of the man in armor. He fell down, screaming in pain at his defeat. The death of the evil warlord caused panic and chaos among the ranks of the army, as they dissolved and were finally defeated by the resistance. As the nightmare closed, Darius woke up, glad that the dream passed, sighing relief as he thought the story ended. But again, the voice of a million deaths spoke to him, this time softer and more charismatic.

_“Follow me, and I shall grant you power… Disobey me, and I shall destroy you… Just like I did to him…” _

It would be years before that unnatural voice was heard again…




Part two will be up when it is ready... please be patient


----------



## Doelago

Nice work on these two! His visions were well made, and it made me hunger for even more information about it! 


And on a side note: When I saw this:

_"Part two will be up when it is ready... please be patient" _

I was like: :shok: ... *Noooooooo!* I want it now! :shout:


Keep up the good work and dont let my need for the next part make you rush it or something... :biggrin: lol


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, fantastic stuff. I kinda want to do my own version of a Primarch because of you .


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Well, expect part two to have some interesting key moments.

Wow, I actually inspired someone? Holy crap I didn't think that was possible for me :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Wow, I actually inspired someone? Holy crap I didn't think that was possible for me :biggrin:












Consider yourself 40 Games Score richer than just a moment before! :victory:

Back on topic: I really cant wait for the next part, and I am sure that you are going to blow my mind away! For an example, look at this guy: :shok:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

My god, you just made my day... on topic, Part two will be up by the end of this week (because of time consuming school work).


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

This is a update post, but part two wont be done for a while. I got alot of school work and other things in my way. But the good news is that ITS HUGE. Covers alot of story, so rather than small dabbles like most people do, here is one huge dump. Please be patient.


----------



## Doelago

ThatOtherGuy said:


> This is a update post, but part two wont be done for a while. I got alot of school work and other things in my way. But the good news is that ITS HUGE. Covers alot of story, so rather than small dabbles like most people do, here is one huge dump. Please be patient.


I will try, but dont be surprised when I start sending you mail asking for it...


----------



## arturslv

I simply LOVE this one! TOG has delivered an huge amount of WIN again!


----------



## Kale Hellas

i... umm... i...
this is F***ING amazing, seriously, like this is win of the highest order


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Two​
It had been twelve years since Darius had his experiences with the unnatural that the forgotten temple created, but since then, those dreams and memories about it were nothing more than a blur, fading into forgotten history. But those twelve years passed were not uneventful. He had grown up to be a unique man; in the eyes of any person he showed the looks of Apollo* and the intelligence of a genius, surpassing the minds of prior history. Such looks and intellect have attracted the populist’s attention, rumoring that he was a divine being, a blessing to them all. But more importantly, the people loved him, as he loved them. He showed them love and attention that no ordinary man could give. Time and time again he had put aside his own interests and plans to insure that the people we safe, healthy and happy without being a tyrant.

He has been more active in the government, for as with time his father began to show signs of age and stress, finding it harder every day to help the city. Still, even with his slowly deteriorating state, Hector would still put all of his effort to keep the people safe. But all was not well in Valencia. Since the invasion of Lombard on the city state of Milan, the people, especially the younger generation, have been growing skeptical about the government, questioning their ability to protect them against such an enemy if they attacked the city. But still Hector told the people over and over again that they are doing everything they could to insure the safety for the people and their freedom. But even with those soothing words, some were still dubious.

“Darius you need to invest more time in the military and the defense departments here. I understand that you care for the people of Valencia with the deepest love, but our simple walls and bastions won’t keep out the armies of Lombard. You need get yourself involved with the military and less with the economy. Our shanty troops and rag-tag army cannot stand a moment against the forces of Lombard. They have already taken down Milan and we are next!”

“The military is the least of my problems, for that is in the hands of Gustavus Adolphus and Hector. My job is helping the people…”

“If we don’t have a sufficient force to protect the people, then you won’t have a people to take care of! I urge you not as a counselor, but as a friend to take arms in the chain of command and lead the troops! I will be responsible of the health and well being of the people while you defend them in your absence. Please Darius, this is important! Gustavus Adolphus is old and is losing his capability to hear and see and there is no one of worth to take his place! You are the only one that can lead.” Virgil interrupted, raising his voice to emphasize his point. 

“I will admit that Gustavus Adolphus is almost incapable of leading, but why me? I am no man of war, but a man of peace and love to the people! I have no experience in the act of shedding blood and conquest. Why me?” Darius asked.

“Why you? Because you can lead and inspire men! These troops are inexperienced and scared! Unlike Gustavus Adolphus, who can only tell where to move, you can turn these young men into solders that can shake the foundations of the heavens!” Virgil explained.

“Yet again, I have no experience of chain of command and the ways of war. And…”

“And you will learn them then! Darius, you are capable of things beyond the imaginations of men, and from what I have seen you do, learning the art of war should be nothing more than taking a nap!” Virgil smiled.

Darius stood there and pondered for a moment. “You have never lead me astray, and if this is the only way I can save our people… through the act of hate and bloodshed… then I shall do it. I will leave to the academy tomorrow and begin leading. Contact Gustavus Adolphus and tell him that I will be leading and that he is set for an honorable discharge.”

“I will inform him then” Virgil smiled, watching Darius walk off to his quarters.

Virgil has worked with Darius for over the past ten years, helping him make decisions on complicated matters. This was just another decision that Darius needed some direction on. Virgil walked into the council chambers to find that the entire place in complete discord.

“Lord Hector, I suggest that we draft more men into the army! Lombard has already ransacked Milan and burned it to the ground and we are next! We need more troops to protect this city if we want to survive!” Cried one of the councilmen.

The room was a cacophony of arguing and panic. For once in Hector’s life, he was truly afraid.


“Settle down men, settle down!” Said Hector, slamming his fist on the table to get their attention. “I understand the state of what’s going on, but we do not have the numbers to even stand a chance! But I am willing to do everything that I can to protect the people!”

“So are you saying that we should give up!?” Yelled another councilman.

“I am not saying that we should give up! I am-“

“We are outnumbered, out armed, and we have no basic defensive structures what so ever, and yet this is the best we can do according to you? This is madness Hector!” Roared another man.

The room erupted in argument and frustration. Hector slumped back into his chair, his hand covering his face out of disappointment of the council. But when all was about lost, Virgil proposed an Idea.

“My fellow countrymen. Forgive me for interrupting your useless arguing, but I believe that I have a solution. I have sent Darius, our brightest mind in the country, to take over the military and reorganize it. He has more military experience than any of us and I do have faith in him to protect this city!”

“Okay, so by the time Lombard’s army arrives at our doorstep, we would have some troops for them to play with. How is that going to stop them?!” Criticize another man.

“Lombard has numbers. We have quality. And as time has proven itself, quality is better than quantity.” Virgil answered.

“Phhbbttt! Our troops are quality?! There nothing more than volunteers and a few professional soldiers! And Lombard’s? They are all veterans! What is ours that is quality?”

Virgil smiled “Darius. Darius is more than a match for Lombard’s leaders. As any man with a hint of history would know is that an excellent leader is better than an excellent army. Lombard’s generals and chain of command is decent, but Darius is perfect. Once again, have faith in a man who has not failed us.”

The council muttered, agreeing that Virgil had a valid point. However, some of them were still not satisfied by this last minute plan.

“We have two days before they arrive at the gates. That is not enough time to train anyone of them except to retreating!”

“Since I have taken a position in this council have I ever lead you astray with my plans and advice?” Virgil said with a smile of assurance.

Again the council muttered and agreed with Virgil.

“In the mean time gentlemen, we should prepare the populace to stay calm and prepare for the coming storm… I promise that we will come out of this maelstrom alive and well. It just requires… faith and trust.”




“Look at them! This is nothing more than a rabble Darius! In all of my years of leading and training men, this is by far the worse group of sorry soldiers that I have ever seen!” Gustavus Adolphus grumbled, peering out the window to look at the waiting trainees.

“Gustavus, we are in a dire situation. If this is the best that Valencia can do with supplying troops, then we will have to make the best of it. I promise you that all of these men will be able to stand up to our foe without flinching. I promise that they will spit in their face and then shame them with their defeat. I shall promise you that.” Darius promised.

“If you defeat Lombard with this rag tag army, pigs will fly and I will shit butterflies.” Gustavus laughed. 

Darius walked out of the academy, standing in front of the columns of volunteers and soldiers. He could sense their devotion and loyalty, but also can sense fear and panic. Some of the more experienced men had looks of defeat and hopelessness while the younger were scared. That did not matter to him, for at the end of the four days they had to train, these men will walk out as professionals and will be as brave as the lions that roam the plains. He walked out and stood in front of all of them glaring at them.

“I see the weary, beaten and broken standing before me, waiting for a miracle to happen. This miracle will not be some divine intervention or miraculous discovery, but will be that of determination and devotion! If you will follow me, I shall lead you to glory and victory. If you turn your hearts away, you shall fail and be disgraced. But if you follow, I shall promise that the enemy will be delivered into our hands and will be at our mercy! 

Darius watched as hope and inspiration fill the eyes of the men. He could see the fires of passion rekindle in their hearts as they heard his words of promise. He could even see some tear up from the words of comfort that he has promised.

“However, this is no easy task. For the next few days, you will be driven to new extremes, extremes that your body has never felt before. Your body will want to give up, will want to surrender and will want to die! But you will tell it no! You will walk in hell and not walk out as lost souls, but as purifying angles that will deliver Valencia! You will turn yourselves from mortals into legends if you follow me! Follow me, and we will be victorious!” Darius said, inspiring the men to unthinkable levels.

“FOR VALENCIA!” Roared the army with insane enthusiasm. Such vigor made Darius smile.

“We do not fight for ourselves, but for our kin and our children! We fight for the day that our city can rest at ease! We fight for the day that we can be outside of the city without fear! We fight for the day that we can call the other city states our brothers and sisters! We fight for the day where we can all say ‘I am at rest and so is the world’! We fight for the day where the blue skies of peace fly over us every day! We fight for the day where we can finally say ‘life is good’!” Darius inspired.

The troops again whipped themselves into an insane state of nationalism, crying out their unwavering loyalty to Darius. Gustavus Adolphus walked outside, astonished by the rally of the men. He stepped to side of Darius, his jaw dropped at the willingness for the men to die for Valencia.

“In all of my years of training and leading men, I have never seen such willingness to fight for our city…” Gustavus Adolphus said, impressed beyond words.

“Sometimes is not about who’s boss, but about what we fight for. Lombard may be large, but after these few hard days… we will be better than them.” Darius smiled.

The next few days did live up to Darius’s speech. The troops were trained in the most brutal way. Sleep deprivation, extreme teamwork, constant target practice and endless moving made the men hard and weary. While some of them almost broke down and cried to give up, they were always pulled back into the fray, continuously told that if they desert, they will forever be shamed. But during these harsh days, Virgil conducted his plan to slow down Lombard’s advance towards Valencia. He ordered engineers and miners to carve trenches in the landscape and dig pitfalls. These terrain difficulties were something that no army could avoid. He ordered the factories to produce artillery and tank traps to make traversing with vehicles to be a tedious and difficult task. But even with all of these traps and decoys, Lombard would eventually arrive, ready to crush them to oblivion. But Virgil had another plan… a plan that no one knew about.




“Virgil, the ambassador of Genoa has agreed to meet you tonight. He says that we should meet up outside of Genoa at the Genoa cemetery at 2:30 am. He is very eager to meet you and discuss these matters.”

“Thank you Cornelius… I am too eager to meet this ambassador.” Virgil said, clothing himself with a heavy black cloak.

“I say my lord, aren’t you suspicious about this meeting? I mean, it could be a trap set up by Lombard or…”

“Cornelius, I know when it’s a trap and when it is not. The tone of the man was too constrained for any form of lying. Besides, I promise that no one will touch you while we are there.”

Virgil and his servant Cornelius walked quickly out to the truck waiting for them, moving silently through the darkness of the night. Virgil ordered them to take the back streets, less they be seen by Darius or anyone else of the court, for this meeting must be kept a secret. As they almost made the clear, the guards at the main gate stopped them, pulling out their flash lights and guns to check to see who was going out. They peered through the windows and decided that Virgil and Cornelius were too suspicious to be let out. They ordered them out of the car, demanding for their IDs and other various bits of info. Even with all of the proper information and credentials, the guards were still unsatisfied with their proof. Just as one of them was to talk call security to arrest Virgil and Cornelius, Virgil held his right hand up high and snapped his fingers. Instantly the two guards fell down unconscious, landing silently on the pavement. Virgil ordered Cornelius to drag the guards back into their booth, propping them up like they fell asleep on the job. With a flick of his wrist and the gates opened enough to let them through, creating noise that only a god could hear. Cornelius and Virgil got back into the truck and drove off into the wilderness.

“What was that!?” Cornelius asked, shocked and astonished by Virgil’s display of power.

“What was what?” Virgil grinned.

“You know what I’m talking about! That, that, that thing back there with the guards!” Cornelius spat out of his mouth in awe.

“Oh that… that’s just a little trick.”

“A TRICK!? That was not a trick! If it is, then that’s one hell of a trick!”

“It’s an easy trick… But you have to have a very developed and gifted mind… Something that you do not have I am sorry to say.” Virgil continued to grin.

Cornelius shook his head in disbelief and continued driving to Genoa, muttering at the insanity of Virgil’s supposed gift. They rolled through the hills, taking back routes and paths to avoid any major attention as they made their way. Finally, they could see Genoa and the Cemetery. Cornelius slowly put on the breaks and killed the lights.


“I’m going to say this one more time, I think we should turn back… This is incredibly suspicious place for a last minute meeting Virgil, especially with an official from a city that we are still… still not on good terms with.” Cornelius said suspiciously.

“And I’m going to say this one more time too. Do not fear, I promise that if any trouble arises, I will not allow anyone to lay a finger on you. This meeting is important.”

Cornelius stopped and turned again to ask one more question

“You never told me what this meeting was about?”

“To tell you the truth, I’m just trying to see if I can get some last minute allies on our side…” Virgil muttered.

The both of them stepped outside of the truck and slowly walked into the cemetery, heading over to the given description of where to meet. The ambassador said to meet at the royal mausoleum, but yet, there wasn’t a mausoleum. Cornelius, still suspicious about this meeting, kept an eye out, switching back and forth in directions to see anyone coming. No one came. Just when they thought that the ambassador had bailed out of this meeting due to complications or treachery, Virgil saw some figures in the distance. They looked human, but they weren't.

“Cornelius, you know that trick I did to the guards?” Virgil said, pulling Cornelius behind him.

“Yeah?” He replied, scared that something is going wrong.

“Well… I promise that it won’t hurt.”

Virgil looked at Cornelius in the eyes and with a wave of his wrist, Cornelius fell to the ground, passed out in a deep sleep. Virgil continued to watch the figures in the distance coming closer. He could start to make out the outline of the characters, seeing that they had very alien armor and style. It wasn’t long before they were not more than twenty feet away. He knew who they were: they were the Eldar. He could see that it was a figure of importance accompanied by two guards. But this made no sense to him; why would the eldar want to interrupt this political meeting that has no importance to them? It wasn’t long before they stood in front of him, the guards raising their arms at him. The central figure was that of a very familiar status. It was a farseer, and she looked at him sternly.

“So this is the wise man they call Virgil?” She said unimpressed.

“And this must be the person who called me here through lies, am I not mistaken?” Virgil said with a smile.

“You’re good. I usually find talking to humans as a disgusting and rather pathetic thing to do, but this is very important.” She said sternly.

“If it is of that great importance to you, maybe this conversation should be private?”

Virgil raised his hands and with the flick of his fingers, sent the two guards reeling into the back of two tombstones, knocking them unconscious. The farseer returned fire, but unknown to her, Virgil expected this. With the same motion he knocked her onto the ground, throwing aside her spear and pistol at the same time. She raced to get up, furious at this humiliation. Before she could speak another word, Virgil stepped forward and looked down at her.
“It quiet ironic on how the superior race is being looked down by the inferior. Tell me Adrial, why do you must lie to me when it would be easier to tell the truth?” Virgil asked, this time not sporting any emotion kindness.

“Stupid human!... How… how did you know my name?!” She said, racing to get back up.

“That is not of any importance. Tell me, what news or warning do you bring to me? Is it that of glory? Of danger? Of pain? Or of destruction?” Virgil interrogated.

“It is that of betrayal! You closest friend shall betray you and mankind! You must kill him!” She spat out.

“So… you come down here and expect me to kill my closest friend so that you can save your craft world? Expect me to kill arguably the greatest man who has ever graced this planet, just to save your… silly race? I think not.” Virgil said, unfolding her intentions right in front of her.

The farseer bit her lip in anger about this back talk and humiliation. 

“You stupid human! I am warning you about Darius’s future treachery! If he lives then not only my race will burn, but yours as well! But your pathetic ignorance that you easily show will be the downfall of everything!” She spat out again in rage.

“And you deluded eldar once again weave the lies of discord just to save your own hides. Tell me, were your people like this during the War in Heaven? To be honest here I highly doubt it. If they could see you today, they would spit on you in shame! You are making the same mistakes that lead to your fall farseer… Lies and selfish interests.”

The farseer’s jaw dropped in awe. How did a human know so much knowledge about her people, her race, her history? Before she could even respond, Virgil continued.

“I can see from your facial expressions that you are quite impressed by my knowledge of your kindred… But to put in the simplest terms for you, let’s say that I am more bound to your people then you are…” Virgil said, changing his face from anger to a suspicious grin.

“How… how… how” She stuttered.

“I am sorry to say farseer, but for the first time in your life, you have wasted someone’s else’s time. You better get moving… For I sense that one of your kindred is going to make a small mistake.”

“What do you mean by that?...” She said quietly in fear.

About a second later, Virgil made a last minute move, stepping towards the side. In a blink of an eye, the farseer’s head was gone, exploded by the impact of a silent projectile. Virgil ignored her death and walked over to the unconscious Cornelius, waking him up from his forced slumber. He walked him back to the truck and ordered him to move out back to Valencia. Cornelius asked about the conversation, but Virgil admitted that it was fruitless ordeal. Virgil peered out the window to see the eldar, now just silhouettes in the dark, panicking about the Ranger’s friendly fire and their dead seer.

“Ah yes… And they race towards the dead, cursing to their gods about their mistakes and like children… blame everyone else for their problems…” Virgil silently told himself.



He paced back and forth in his quarters, thinking and muttering to himself about the coming of Lombard’s army. With two days left, he pounded his men harder and harder in training, but even then he thought that this would not be enough to save them. Darius walked towards the open window, staring at the stars and blissful moon. He knew that this last stand would take a toll on everyone, but he was willing to sacrifice everything to help save his people. He needed a nap, his mind tired and weary of so much stress and thinking. Darius laid down on his bed, closing his eyes for a early night sleep.

_I have a gift for you Darius…_

He jumped out of bed. The voice, that horrible nightmarish voice of a million deaths came back. Darius fell to his knees, biting down on his lip to distract the pain that the voice always bring. Why does it only come to him, why? Though he hasn’t heard it in twelve years, yet it felt like that it had spoken to him yesterday. When Darius opened his eyes, he saw the ziggurat again, that horrible ancient structure. There on the ruined top was a square opening that lead deep into the ziggurat. It was calling to him. That structure was calling him back! Darius thrashed around on the floor, hoping that it will shake this horrible vision away. He opened his eyes again and he was back in his room, sweating profusely. He hated that building… But yet… yet he needed to go back. He asked himself why, but while his mind was debating this problem, his body was already in work. Darius slipped out and grabbed hold of one of the military motorcycles. He quietly made his way out, finding the city doors already a jarred. He hit the gas and blazed off to the ziggurat, remembering where it was by instinct. It was midnight that he arrived, and without thought he threw aside the motorcycle and sprinted up the stairs with unnatural haste. He reached the top, and there it was… the opening, just like the vision showed. He raced over to it and saw that it was a stair case that lead deep into the ancient structure. Ignoring the darkness, Darius sprinted down the stairs, descending deeper and deeper into the pyramid. The blackness was unreal, but he cared not, whatever was down there… was calling to him.

To Darius’s surprise, he saw a glowing light at the end, and eerie and disturbing light. His mind wanted to escape and head back, but his body was not of his control anymore. At the end, he found that the light came from a chamber, a forgotten and dusty chamber that laid untouched for thousands of years. In the middle of the room was a bloody alter, sitting there like a spike through someone’s head. There sat on top was a sword, a beautiful perfect sword. Darius wanted to scream and run away, but his hand reached forward and grabbed the blade. It felt natural in his hand, like it was designed for him. The beautiful workings on the handle and the perfection of the blade were more than a master’s work; this blade was divine. But the sane part of his mind wanted to throw the blade away and forget about this place, wanted to leave and never return. But as the blade sat longer in his hand, he felt that he was control again of his body, the demonic like possession that drove him here gone. He was at rest to know that he was free, but the voice spoke again, this time surprising painless.

_I forged this blade for my few champions… And you are worthy to be my champion… Listen to me, and I shall lead you to eternal glory and power. Listen to me, and I shall save your people…_

While he felt that the voice led him to nothing but misery, this time… this time he felt that it was helping him. He looked at the blade longer and saw that the work welcomed him, passively singing that they were meant to be together. The blade reminded of himself, reminded him of his… Superiority. Though as soon as that thought crossed him mind, he shook himself in shame to think of such pride and arrogance, something that he hated. He cursed himself and slowly made his way up the stairs, heading back home before the dawn.


*That was just for description


----------



## arturslv

You've got some serious frakkin' talent, man! Keep writing! I MUST know how this ends!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Sorry to say peeps, but Part three will be up by the end of this week. Gotta lot of stuff to do!


----------



## Doelago

Ok, sorry for my slowness in replying, I have been busy... In my opinion this was the best part thus far, and it really was something that took a moment to read, as it was everything else than short... 

Cant wait for the next part...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Hey, just letting everyone know that part three is almost done. I have been insanely busy, but it should be up tomorrow.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Here it is! Part three! After a long and painful week of school, homework, and roommates, part three is complete. Enjoy!


Part Three​

Darius slowly pulled the motorcycle back into the academy’s garage, placing it back perfectly like as if he never left. He walked out with the sword hidden under his cloak, hiding his precious ‘gift’. He walked silently through the main doors of the academy, shutting them quietly to hide his entrance. But before he could reach the hall that lead to his office, one of the guards caught him.

“My lord, are you alright?” He asked.

“I’m fine! What are you talking about?” Darius lied, acting like nothing happened.

“You coat… Why is it covered in dust?”

“Oh! Oh, that dust? Yes I just went out for a late night drink and the roads must have been dirty on the way to and back. Now excuse me, I have some work to do before the dawn breaks.”

The guard turned back and walked to his post, moving along like nothing happened. Darius returned to his quarters and immediately closed the blinds and dimmed the lights. He sat on his desk quietly, trying to hear if anyone was near his room. When he decided that he was truly alone, he pulled out the ornate blade and laid it on the desk. He stared at the work of the sword, mesmerized by the design and symbols that it bore on its hilt. The blade was so beautiful, more astounding than he remembered in the dark room of the ziggurat. The handle was a soft leather while the pummel and guard were made out of a white metal, decorated by golden symbols and pictures. Darius rested the blade on his pointer finger to test its balance. It was perfect. The weight of the blade was incredibly light as well, an odd thing for a sword of this size. He sat up and walked into the middle of the room and swung the sword around, testing its balances and fit. Darius felt the blade cut through the air, delighted by the flow and elegance as it moved. He decided to test its strength, sticking the tip of the sword into the floor, bending it to the side. While he boasted strength that was unparallel to the people of Valencia, he could barely bend it a single degree. This sword was truly something.

His clock buzzed on his desk, presenting the time of four o’clock in the morning. Darius hid his blade in the closet behind all of the other stuff and left his office. In one hour, the last day of training would begin before the armies of Lombard were at Valencia’s doorstep.

Darius stood in front of the columns of soldiers, looking down the rows of men waiting for orders. Unlike the previous assembly, the men did not show signs of fear or hesitation, but signs of austere bravery, the willingness of giving up everything to save their city. The days of wear and tear at the minds and bodies of the men paid off as Darius promised. They were all prepared for war.

“My fellow brothers in arms, today is the day where not only we can prove ourselves out on the battle field, but prove to the world of our superiority! Lombard is at our doorstep, eagerly waiting to take away our freedoms and rights! But they have one problem… and that is us! Unlike everyone else, we have the strength and courage to say no to their greedy ambitions! The strength and courage to hold them back! And the strength and courage to defeat them! I have seen you before, poor men who had desire to fight, but could not even bring the strength to stand on the battle field. But after three days of pure hell, you did not walk out like the dead, but risen out like purifying angels! Angels that shall purify the evil scum that Lombard is! Will you stand by me on this fateful day?!” Darius said, rallying the spirit of nationalism.

The men responded with cries of war, loyalty and determination. They all spoke the words: We shall rise and smite those who taint this land.

Darius smiled with such enthusiasm and devotion that the men delivered. Darius cleared his throat again and continued.

“They shall fall before our guns, swords, artillery and our will! They will in the end, be on their knees, begging for our forgiveness, begging to have their lives spared, and beg for repentance! And we shall show them forgiveness and repentance… through death! I promise that we shall leave this war with not some casualties, but with no casualties! This day we will leave victorious!” Darius cried.

Again the men displayed inspiration and willingness at unnatural levels. Darius excused himself, and headed back into the academy, preparing for a day of war.


Screams and cries echoed throughout the streets as civilians scrambled for cover from the coming storm. The Law Enforcement tried to move the population into the safe zones of the city in an orderly fashion, but the panic and chaos of the crowds were too much for them to handle. Darius watched the public dash into the bunkers and safe houses, pushing and shoving to see if they could get in. Darius grieved over this chaos. He grieved that he for the first time in ages, his people were in danger. This panic and sorrow however, was not to last. Darius pulled his head up high and marched to the gates, his left hand on the palm of his gifted sword. But as he made his way to the streets, something felt different. It felt like time slowed down as he walked through the panic and chaos. He watched every face that he passed by, showing the disturbing emotions of fear and sorrow. He could see the tears in mothers as they sprinted to safety with their babes. He could see the terror in the eyes of the children, crying to their parents for comfort. He could see the elderly staring up into the sky, cursing the enemy that was at their doorstep. It was hell Darius thought, pure hell. But he then realized that the only way to see them smile again was to kill what threatens them: Lombard. He made his way to the top of the main gates, looking over the endless fields of grass and brush outside the city. He looked at the land and sighed, seeing that its former beauty has turned into a war zone. He could see in the distance the massive armor columns and cohorts of Lombard, ready to pound the city into submission. But as he promised not only to the people, but to himself, that this city will be delivered out of the hands of the enemy and the enemy shall be delivered into their hands instead. He looked at the soldiers to the right and left of him. He remembered that four days ago they were cowards. Now they were lions, something that comforted him deep inside.


“So this is the challenge we are presented with?” Gustavus Adolphus said, startling Darius of his sudden appearance. Darius smiled.

“I afraid to say so… They promised me eight thousand and we get six thousand… Oh well…” Darius said sarcastically.

Gustavus caught on to Darius’s mockery of Lombard’s army.

“Well… Maybe those tin boxes of theirs might offer us some fun.” Gustavus chuckled.

“Let’s see if those bottle rockets can actually hurt anyone.” Darius said, mocking their artillery.

It was all fun and games until Gustavus and Darius looked onto the battlefield again. In the distance they could make out a figure on a horse, riding at great speed towards the gates. Darius immediately understood who it was and sprinted down from the massive walls, leaving Gustavus clueless on what the importance was with that man. The man on the horse stopped right in front of the gargantuan steel doors, demanding attention with the city’s leaders, preaching how that if they were to give up, they would be promised a swift death and a their civilians a ‘light’ punishment. While he continued to mock the soldiers, the colossal gates opened. The two massive doors leaked enough room for only one man to make it through. The horseman waited eagerly, preparing his speech of pseudo-mercy to be spat upon the leaders. Instead, he was greeted by Darius, striding towards him with arms wide open. The horseman was baffled at this sight, completely confused at Darius’s hospitality.

“Welcome to Valencia my dear messenger! Tell me, what news do you have for us? Is it something of peace or sorrow my friend?” Darius greeted.

“Uhhh Uhhh” The horseman stuttered, intimidated by Darius’s size and god like looks. “I bear word that… that… If you surrender, your deaths will be short and punishment will… will… will be light.”

Darius stopped only a few feet in front of him, falling to his knees in laughter.
“Surrender? I dare say my good friend, who ever told you to ask us for surrender is clearly a little… little uneducated about our city.” Darius said, wiping a tear off under his eye.

Darius walked over, leaning his arm over the back of the horse. The horseman’s eyes grew wide with awe and terror as he gazed upon the awesome human known as Darius. 

“I see that you are quiet uncomfortable on that horse… Let me help you down…”

Darius lifted up the man and set him down on the ground with ease. He looked down in the horseman’s eyes, smiling with fake kindness.

“You see, it’s usually a barbaric tradition that the leader would kill the messenger and send his corpse back on the horse he road on… however, I am not a man of barbaric tradition. So today, I have a different tradition that signifies the same meaning… But it’s not as terrible like the prior.” Darius grinned at the intimated man.

Darius pulled out the gifted blade and within a fraction of a second swung the blade through the air. The horseman fell to his knees, covering his head as a pathetic attempt to protect himself from Darius’s blow. But yet, no pain was felt. He looked up to see that it was not his own head that was removed, but his horse’s head. There it laid in front of him in a pool of blood, lifeless and depleted of grace. 

“NO! NO! Why did you kill her!? WHY!?” The horseman cried, hugging the decapitated head of the beast with love.

Darius yanked the man from the head and lifted him above ground, holding him at eye level. He stared at the weeping man with anger and hatred.

“Now listen here! You arrived here as a man of arrogance and full of pride, but you shall now leave humbled and full of sorrow. Take this head and tell your leader that if he dares tries to make a move, his fate shall be the same as of this horse! Now on with you boy, leave this place before you demise is the same as your beloved beast!” Darius yelled, throwing the horseman to the ground.

The man lifted up the horse’s head and walked back to his army, weeping and mournful of the lost of his friend. Darius walked back into the city, angered by the man’s contempt behavior.



It was after dusk when the siege began. The screams of shells and cannon echoed through the air as Lombard punished the walls of Valencia. The armies of Valencia responded with auto-cannon fire and mortar shells, keeping the troops and tanks at bay. But the sheer numbers of Lombard we too much for Darius and his army to hold back. It was deep in the night that Lombard finally made her move. The armor divisions rolled forward, focusing fire on the only entrance to the city: the gate. Again and again the shells and rockets pounded on the steel doors, scraping its layers off one at a time. But their armored push was not without casualties. As Darius promised the soldiers threw the same damage back at them with even more ferocity, wrecking the tanks as they fired upon the gates. But even with this conviction, Valencia’s doors were torn down. The armored brigade threw all of what they got at the tanks storming in, ripping apart the vehicles of destruction. This defeat of Lombard’s armored core sent shockwaves through the infantry, spreading doubt to their invincibility. But as they were trained, the soldiers of the enemy poured into the city, only to face suppression fire of the entrenched forces of Valencia. But within just a few minutes, the ranged combat turned into a brawl. Soldiers forced themselves into hand-to-hand combat, stabbing and beating each other with bayonets and knives like savage barbarians. The chaos between the forces grew to a point where one could not look and not see a dead man. Darius watched as the waves of Lombard’s troops began to surge in the city. This was his call. Darius strode into the wave of the enemy with his blade out, slicing and hacking any man brave enough to stand against him. He was always a man of peace and reason, but this battle could only be solved by violence and irrational behavior... Something that was a little satisfying to his anger. 

Every wave that Lombard threw at him, Darius smote down. More and more troops rushed forward at him, hoping they could kill Valencia’s champion, but every attempt failed. After the entire night spent in pure combat, the mighty army of Lombard was no more. Darius watched the remaining soldier route, yelling and screaming that all was lost. They arrived with six thousand and left with only four hundred. Valencia on the other hand, only lost a handful. The streets were littered with the fallen, blood strewn all over the ground and buildings. Every structure around the edge of the mighty walls was nothing but memories. But even with all of this destruction, Darius won. Throughout the city the cries of victory sounded. The troops sung the national anthem as they celebrated their impossible victory over the juggernaut. Darius stood over the bodies that he had slain throughout the night and watched the troops and emerging civilian population celebrate their victory.

“And here is the victor, standing proudly over the enemy that has threaten us for so long!” Praised a familiar voice.

“And here is the man who kept the fire going through the blackest night…” Darius said.

Darius stepped down from the mountain of the deceased and waded back to clearer ground across the street.

“Unlike all of the other politicians, I knew that you were more than capable of handling this vicious fiasco.” Virgil said with a smile.

“Unlike all of the other politicians, I knew that you were the only one who could keep everyone sane during this siege.” Darius said as he embraced Virgil.

“Come! Let us head back to the academy and get you cleaned up. You looked like you’ve been through hell and back.” Virgil laughed, putting his hand on Darius’s back and leading him.

“Well… War is hell...” Darius muttered.

“DARIUS! DARIUS!” Cried a man behind them.

Both of them turned around to see a soldier running towards them, his face covered with grief.

“What is it?” Darius asked.

“My lord! Hector and Isabel are dead!”


Darius looked upon to see a massive crowd gathered around his manor, mourning and weeping for the deaths of their beloved ruler. Darius shoved his way through the crowds frantically, hoping that this was all a dream. There they were: Hector and Isabel, both laying dead on the ground with a shot in each heart. Darius walked slowly to his dead parents, praying to himself that this was all a sick nightmare. The crowd was silent when Darius fell to his knees, slowly grooming Isabel’s hair. He could not deny it anymore; they were dead. Darius gathered the bodies of Hector and Isabel into his arms, cradling them as one would do with a new born babe. He sat there, grieving for them while he rocked them slowly. It was too much for him to handle. Darius dropped the bodies on the ground and cried out with anger and sorrow. He screamed at the crowd, sending the people down onto the ground. He demanded to know how they died. It was quiet before a soldier spoke out.

“My… My lord… Apparently a strike force snuck in during the siege and… and assassinated them while they were on their way out to one of the safe havens...” Said the soldier quietly. 

“Why didn’t they leave before like the others!!??” Darius screamed.

“It… It was… was…”

“IT WAS WHAT?!”

Darius’s scream sent the poor soldier on the ground, staggering to get back up. He looked into Darius’s eyes and saw that they were full of unmatched hate and grief. He knew that his explanation would be the end of him, but that mattered not to him. 

“Hector and Isabel stayed back so that the civilian population could be lead to safety first. They would leave last to insure that the people were safe, not them! It was an act of selflessness!” The soldier said as he prepared for his end.

Darius grabbed the man and raised his fist in the air, ready to smite him. But something deep down inside stopped him. He thought for a moment about the man’s explanation. Darius wanted to kill the man, but that was his anger speaking, not himself. He set down the soldier and backed up, realizing that his anger was not solving anything.

“So… so you are saying that my beloved parents sacrificed themselves for the protection of the people?” Darius quietly asked.

“Yes they did…”

“Please forgive my inexcusable behavior… I… I need to be alone for a while…” Darius said, slowly walking back to the academy.

The crowd watched him disappear from the scene as if it never happened. During this time Virgil asked the crowd to dissipate from the area and to continue on to help restore the city. Virgil over looked the removal of Hector and Isabel’s bodies, silently mourning for the lost of such a noble couple. But in the deep recesses of his mind, Virgil knew that their deaths have caused more harm on Darius then the city. He needed to talk to him, not as a counselor, but as a friend.



It had been a week since the deaths of lord Hector and Isabel. The funerals that were held for them were undoubtedly full of sorrow and remorse. The entire city attended to see the last of their marvelous and benevolent leaders before they descended into the cold earth. But the only person who did not attend the funeral was Darius. He sat in his quarters in the academy for the entire week alone. No one knew why he exiled himself to his room for so long. Some speculated that he had committed suicide over such loss, while others theorized that he had gone insane from such tragedy. Whatever the case was, no one knew what was going on with him. With so much rumor and gossip, Virgil decided that it was time to see what Darius was up to in his quarters. He approached the giant oak door and asked for his attention.

“My lord, it has been an entire week since the public has last seen you.” Virgil said.

Darius did not respond, but Virgil heard activity on the other side.

“If you are not going to respond here, I might as well just come dancing in.”

Virgil unlocked the door with a twist of his mind and walked in. The windows were closed with covered blinds and only two lights illuminated the room. All over the wall were maps of the city states and the country outwards. The lines of territory have been highlighted with red pen and other various land marks in blue. He saw the bed flipped upside down and connected to his desk, creating a massive flat surface that supported a map of huge proportions. Darius was bent over, studying the entire map with small objects resembling soldiers and tanks. Darius slowly lifted his head up and stared at Virgil in sort of a half mad way.

“During the past week Virgil… I… I had a revelation…” Darius spoke quietly.

Virgil closed the door behind him and walked over to the map.

“What kind of revelation?...” Virgil asked.

“Over the past week I decided that I needed to take my mind off over the death of my parents. So what did I do then? I studied this city’s history. And you know what I found out?” Darius smiled.

“What did you find among your scholarly studies?”

“I have found out that over the past six hundred years, not one time that the entire conglomeration of the city states have been united under one… one power.” Darius grinned.

At first Virgil didn’t understand what Darius was up to. But as he studied the maps and the markings on them, Virgil caught on to what Darius had been doing all week.

“You cant be serious…” Virgil gasped.

“That’s right…” Darius smiled, stabbing Lombard on the map with a knife as he stood up. “I am going to unite these people.”

“Unite the city states!? Are you out of your mind Darius!” Virgil said with disbelief.

“And why do you think it is such a horrible idea?” Darius asked.

“Well for starters we have barely recovered from a full out siege! Second, we don’t even have the troops to even scratch the surface of the weakest cities! And third the people are not going to support this!”

Darius chuckled. “Virgil, once again do you have not faith in me?”

“This isn’t about a matter of faith; it’s a matter of rationality! We simply don’t have the resources and motivation to launch a full out war! And another thing, why do you lust for conquest? You have always been a man against spilling blood, but all of a sudden you are hell bent on conquering this world! Why is it? Has the siege of a week ago driven you mad?!”

“Why? Why?! Because I want Valencia to prosper not in arms or resources, but prosper in the people! You think of this as some sort of blood thirsty rampage, but the truth is that it is not! I am trying to unify the city states for the better of all of us! It may require us to lift the blade above our fellow man, but in the long terms of this, it will be better for all of us! The bond between cities shall no longer be shaky diplomacy, but that of brotherhood!” Darius explained.

“And what makes this different than the failed expansion of Lombard?”
“What makes this different is that it is not motivated by greed or pride! But by peaceful unity!”

“How can conquest and war, two things that are completely opposite of peace, bring happiness and comfort to this world?” Virgil questioned.

“I will prove you wrong with that.” Darius assured.

“This is of utter insanity Darius… I will let you play with this plan, but don’t come crying to me if this does not turn out like you dream… As of right now I do not support this action… However, if you do prove me wrong then I will take support it into consideration.” Virgil sternly said, walking out of the room.

“I will prove you wrong… for the better…” Darius whispered to himself.



The majority of the city tuned in on Darius’s important address. From actually being at the sight to radio and TV, people listened quietly of this rare and unusual speech. There sat thousands upon thousands of people standing in front of the capital building, waiting for their new beloved leader to come out and address his message. Virgil stood on the right of the vacant podium, astonished by the attendance. The doors of the capital swung open to reveal Darius, dressed in an attire of that of a grand conqueror and king. He walked down to the stand with an aura of inspiration and confidence surrounding him. He surveyed the crowd, looking at their faces of awe and wonder. His people were listening.

“It has been eleven days since the murderous assault from Lombard. This has without question brought doubt among us whether we are safe or not in this world, let alone in our own city. We have for the past six hundred years been defending and fighting for our protection and freedom not from foreign nations… but from our own neighbors! Diplomacy and reason have failed to bring peace and prosperity among us all in our homes!”

The crowd cheered and applauded Darius’s words.

“But I have a solution for this problem amongst us all. A drastic solution. So today, I propose an action that will change the course of this world. In three days time, we shall launch a campaign that will unite this landscape under one rule! And this rule shall usher in the peace and prosperity that everyone desires!” Darius inspired.

The crowd threw up their arms and voices, whipped into a frenzy of praise for Darius.

“I ask you so kindly, will you stand by my side as we unite this world! As we unite our brothers and sisters of the other states under one banner! A banner of freedom! A banner of hope! A banner of brotherhood!”

The crowd announced their support for Darius’s new campaign of uniting the lands. The soldiers across the city lifted their guns in the air and supported his cause of unity among the land. Virgil was dumb struck by the people’s insane fanaticism for Darius. But he too rethought his previous position about this idea of conquest. Maybe Darius was right. Maybe he will bring a new order of peace among the land. A new era of prosperity for not only Valencia, but for the whole land.

Three days after the speech, Darius gathered up the troops and marched out of the city for the lands of the neighboring cities. He led his cohorts and armored columns outside of the walls and began his campaign. He first marched onto Lombard and stormed the city in a eight hour siege. All that stood before him were crushed and slaughtered, but yet the civilian population did not suffer one wound. With lighting speed he moved over to Milan, smashing through the gates and planting the banner of Valencia on the capital spire. Over the course of a year, he united the entire known lands of the city states under one rule… His rule. His plan of unity was unquestionably successful, bringing in a new era of prosperity among the people of the land. However, this did not satisfy his dreams. He took his armies and expanded to other foreign lands. Through the deserts, forests, swamps, tundras and plains, he conquered the entire world in a matter of five months, uniting it under one glorious rule. For the next thirty years, the world later known as Pompeii, would see an era of peace, prosperity and unity, Darius’s ultimate dream.




Darius sat in his royal court, now made up from the wisest men around the world, discussing the plans of expanding their empire to the next hospitable planet in their system. When the meeting was almost adjourned, a messenger came bursting through the main doors. 

“Lord Darius! I come bearing urgent news!” The man gasped, falling to one knee showing his respect to him.

Virgil looked at Darius with the same interest and surprise of this message.

“Well, what news do you bring me?” Darius asked suspiciously.

“There is a man, adorned with golden armor, demanding your attention outside. He claims that he is the Emperor of mankind…”


----------



## arturslv

Ohahaooo, this is just great, man! I totally love it how you displayed the conversation between Virgil and Darius. It was just great!


----------



## Doelago

_Praise the most holy Emperor! _

Cant wait for the next part, this was absolutely amazing!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Glad that you enjoy this. Part four shall be up by Sunday.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

This is my last update before part four. It will be delayed much longer than I anticipated. This week has been nothing more than homework and exams, thus cutting my writing time to nothing more than about twenty minutes a day. I am sorry for this extended wait.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Hey people, I know this part is a little short and has been delayed for ages, but over the past three weeks I have been busy as hell itself and had no internet for the past week as well. I am kinda tired now, but I have edited this part as much as I could to make it sound as good as possible. I am sorry that this has been late. Hope you enjoy! 


Part Four​
“So you are telling me that there is a man outside who claims that he is the sole leader of the entire human race and also claims that I am his long lost son?”

“Well… Basically yes my lord.” The messenger said quietly, fearing to stir up the scorn of Darius.

“Of all of my years I have never heard of such lunacy!” Darius laughed.

“I may be skeptical about his claims my lord, but his appearance counters that doubt.” The messenger admitted.

“Appearance is nothing in my eyes young man… Now go tell the poor old coot that he is not worthy of my attention. I have much more pressing matters to attend.” Darius waved off.

The messenger walked out of the room, confused on whether to believe the mysterious man or his lord. Darius excused the council, still snickering at the news that the young servant brought. Yet, even with this outrageous claim, he was curious about this man.

“Maybe this poor man is stricken by some sort of mental illness.” Darius said to Virgil as they walked out of the courtroom.

“Well, if his case is that severe than maybe you should be easy on this man and forgive his mistakes of identity.”

“Don’t worry. I will give him a special spot in therapy.” Darius chuckled.

A low rumbling of sound grew as they walked towards the main exit of the courtroom, increasing in volume with every step. Darius glimpsed through one of the windows down the hall to see enormous groups of people gathered around the entrance of the capital building. The number of the multitude was so great that Darius couldn’t see the road or the sidewalks. He pushed the large doors of the courthouse open and looked in wonder at the sight. There standing in front of the populace were men clad in steel golden armor as thick as a tank and as durable as one. Their weaponry and stature were grand compare to his troops standing by them and their austere presence was beyond what a normal man can produce. Darius and Virgil pushed through the crowds of people, moving slowly towards the steps of the capital building. He could hear the gossip and awe of the people as he made his way through the thick of the crowd. He emerged to see a sight of wonder and awe. There stood in front of him was a man clad with golden armor that was adorned with eagles and other ornate decorations. In his right hand was a blade of superficial design while his left bore an oversized eagle claw. The great man turned his attention to Darius and looked straight at him in the eyes, presenting him with a warm smile.

“And here he is…” The mighty man said in a proud tone.

Darius looked at him strangely. “And who is this?”

“I am the Emperor of mankind and I am here to bring a lost lamb back to the fold.”

“And who is this lamb that you seek?”

“It is you, my lost beloved son.”

Darius broke out into hysterics. Virgil tried to calm Darius down, whispering to him that this man was needed to be respected. But he paid no attention.

“My son!? I am your son?! If I am your son then I urinate rainbows and my excrement transforms into butterflies on contact with the ground! I am your son… what kind of claim is that?!” Darius said in extreme disbelief and ridicule.

To Virgil’s surprise the Emperor showed no signs of frustration and insult. Instead the giant golden king waited patiently as Darius finished laughing at these ridiculous claims.

“I understand that such news is hard to believe my son, but make no mistake that I am telling the truth. Come now my beloved lost son, you legion awaits.”
Darius looked at the Emperor with no respect or belief.

“Tell me then, if I am your lost son, why did you not claim me as your child when I was found on the cold plains of the wilderness? Surely a loving and responsible parent would not abandon their child in the clear where beasts and hungry predators roam freely…” Darius pointed out, making the Emperor look like the villain rather than the savior.

“I can tell you all of this later Darius! The truth behind the separation between you and me is far too complex to describe in a few words.” The Emperor explained.

“Well, if it’s that personal then, I don’t think that it should be a problem for you to discuss this whole truth inside?” Darius said, smiling as he extended his arm towards the capital building’s door.

The Emperor looked at his personal guard and they agreed to head inside. The Emperor, Darius, Virgil and the guard disappeared inside the building, the crowed watching and gossiping behind them. As the massive doors closed behind, Darius whipped around, ready to here the man’s weird explanation.

“Okay, explain all of this nonsense to me… I promise that I will listen and not interrupt a single word…”

The Emperor cleared his throat “You were born from the greatest traits that I had to offer to mankind. You were born to lead mankind out of darkness and into a great age of prosperity and peace among the stars. But as I watched you grow in the womb of steel, you were whisked away by man’s greatest threat. For years I have searched the stars to recover my sons and return them back to the fold, for they and you were lost among the celestial bodies. But my search for you is over my son, and now I wish for you to join me and your brothers into uniting mankind under one banner. Your brothers and your legion wait for you Darius, please, do not make them wait any longer! Mankind needs their savior!” The Emperor explained with vigor.

“And who is this great enemy of ours?” Darius asked, raising one eye brow.

“They are the nightmares beyond the grasp of this material plane, forged through hate, pain, lust and deceit. They are known as the Chaos Gods, malevolent masters of those who are corrupted. They scattered you and your brothers across the stars, hoping that this separation would destroy you, for they fear you Darius. They want to enslave mankind under their demonic grasp and destroy all that is righteous.”

Darius rolled his eyes at the Emperor’s tale.

“So you are telling me that I was born in a steel cage and was whisked across the cosmos by some silly deities from who knows where, and that I am some silly savior who needs to save mankind from various forms of destruction with my brothers?” Darius sarcastically said.

“In a cynical and twisted form, that would be correct, but that is still grossly distorted Darius.”

“I’ve had enough of this. I will admit that you can tell a good story, but this is just pure lunacy. Take your men and few ships and leave this planet. I’m sorry to say, but you are wasting my time here. Just look outside, I don’t see my people in distress; I don’t see this planet in pain, and I certainly don’t see any demonic gods trying to rule and dominate my people. Please just leave, my guards will lead you out the doors.” Darius said having enough of the Emperor’s insane explanations.

Two of guardsmen started to lead the Emperor and his personal retinue out the door, but the ruler of mankind held his ground.

“If you cannot believe me through my words, then maybe I could convince you through your eyes.” 

Darius turned around, again lifting his eyebrow, curious of what the Emperor said.

“And what do you mean by this?”

“Since I see that you are a man who believes what he sees, then I will show you proof of my status, power, and skill.” The Emperor smiled.

“And how are you going to achieve this for me? You’re going to ask those gods to kindly to appear for a few seconds?” Darius mocked again.

“Follow me outside the gates.”

Darius, along with Virgil and a squad of his best troops, followed the Emperor and his retinue outside of the walls of Valencia. Once they passed the threshold of the mighty city, Darius looked upon thousands of soldiers, all wearing the massive steel armor as he saw outside of the capital building, shaded with a faint white and black rims. Rows upon rows they stood, waiting orders from their great leader. There laid in the back were tanks, artillery and heavy support, all standing idle for this presentation of power. Darius was impressed, but still not convinced.

“I see that you brought along some of you men with you. But I can see that they bear the mark of the wolf. Did you have to borrow these men from someone else?” Darius chuckled.

“Oh, these men are not of mine, but of your brother’s.” The Emperor smiled.
As soon as the Emperor finished those words, a warrior, wearing a large and boastful armor, strided towards them. Darius could see the warm welcome in his eyes of the great boon, his clawed arm stretched out as to embrace him.

“Is this the glorious Darius that these people laud and praise across this paradise they call home?” The giant warrior said in joy, embracing Darius like he knew him all his life.

“And who you might be strange one?” Darius asked, resenting the embrace.

“I am Horus, leader of this legion, the Luna Wolves.” He said, extending his arm out, presenting his troops like they were his greatest prize. “But most importantly I am your brother.”

Darius pushed himself out of Horus’s affection. “Brother? This is just ridiculous on so many levels here…”

“How so?” Horus calmly asked.

“How so?! I have a man here who claims that I am his son, and now, a completely different man of both looks and tone has declared himself as my brother! Am I the only one here taking hallucinogens here?” 

Horus heart was saddened to see that Darius resented him as not only as a friend but also as a brother. But that did not discourage him from proving his bond.

“The resemblance might not be the same, but I can see that your blood and ideas are one with mine, is that not enough to see that we are brothers?” Horus replied.

Darius rolled his eyes. “And what ideas are these you speak of that makes use the ‘same’, brother?”

“We both share the love for our people. We both share the love of freedom for our people. We both share the love of prosperity and peace!” Horus proved.

“I still don’t see how that proves any connection between us as brothers or even as relatives. Many leaders that I have seen in my life shared the same vision that I have. What makes your case any different? From your point that was a relatively a stupid reason for our connection.” Darius countered.

The two of them continued to debate over how they were related or not until the Emperor interrupted, having enough of this pointless arguing.

“I can see that this has gone off course for why we are here. Darius, though we cannot change your mind about our bondage through blood, I ask you, like I did before, to lead your legion under my name and help reunite mankind!”

Darius pondered for a moment, thinking about his offer.

“No. My time and life is with the people here on this world, not those who I have never met or cared.”

The Emperor was running out of ideas and arguments that would convince Darius to join the Imperium’s crusade, but when all was lost Horus offered out a challenge that Darius could not resist.

“I know this sounds a little barbaric, but how about we solve this with… a duel?”

The idea grabbed Darius’s attention. “Why would a duel decide my fate on whether I should join you or not?”

“Because if you defeat me, we will leave you alone. No more arguing, no more debating, we will pick up and leave you and your system alone.”

Darius was interested in this idea since he was sick of all of this circular debating. 

“But” Horus continued “If I win, you fight for us and mankind.”

“Those are just the terms and conditions?”

“Correct.” Horus smiled, knowing that this is actually going somewhere unlike prior attempts.

“Give me a moment.” Darius said.

He stopped to think about this offer. He wanted to decline this and leave it 
be, but a horrendous familiar pain screamed across his mind and body, feeling like someone was tearing his insides apart. He felt those words creep across 
his mind as the demonic voice spoke.

_Listen to me… Accept this challenge... Trust me…_

Darius was about scream in pain but suddenly the horrible sensation dissipated, as like it never happened. For the sake of distracting himself from the pain, Darius pulled out his sword and admired the work. He looked and saw his reflection on the perfectly polished steel. The blade sang to him again, comforting and calming him down. Somehow, the blade’s hypnotic beauty soothed him, like it did before and before that again.

“And what does the Emperor say about this?” Darius grinned.

Horus glanced at the Emperor, who in turn allowed the test. In the act of a fair game, Horus discarded his ornate power claw and used only his mace. The two of them walked down to the front of the standing legions of space marines, setting the stage and ground for this martial duel. Both of them laid out the rules and terms before both of the titans clashed. The fight was that of legendary proportions. The ferocity of the two men was great and fanatical. Darius’s blade lodged and hacked against the head of Horus’s mace. Every time Horus was about to land a blow, Darius pared it off to the side. Every time Darius was about to strike, Horus’s would knock it off course with his mace. The two giants continued their fight all the way to the witching hour of night, appearing to all that the fight might never end. However, it finally came to a close when Horus pushed Darius to the ground with his mace, the blade falling out of his hands. Horus claimed victory, but achieved it with luck as he later admitted. But during the entire fight, the Emperor watched them with joy and pride. It was not a joy for bloodshed, but rather a joy that a father senses when he sees their sons engaging in an act of brotherhood bonding.

“That was the first time that I have seen Darius beaten in combat... Stubborn man he is... As you can tell he loves his people more than anything else. Asking and convincing him to leave it a monumental accomplishment on your part.”

The Emperor turned around to see Virgil, smiling at him like an old friend.

“And it has been a long time since I’ve seen you Virgil. Tell me, how did your efforts turn out?” 

“Some of them listened, but most of them preferred their doom.” Virgil sighed.



The morning light peered through the streets as Darius and Virgil made their leave with the Emperor. Valencia mourned for the loss of their leaders, but at the same time they celebrated for the ascension of the two heroes. They walked slowly out of the city, moving by both the civilians and soldiers that have served and supported them throughout their years. Darius watched the Luna Wolves legion depart in their ships and carriers, heading towards another campaign in the far corners of space. Soon, they as well got aboard the Emperor’s personal ship, heading off towards Darius’s leaderless legion. He watched in awe to see his home city quickly shrink as they ascended higher and higher into the skies until the city was no more. The Emperor told him that they were heading towards the world of Crete in the next system where his legion was waiting him.

They arrived a day later, stopping at the front of a fleet of enormous battle barges drifting above the planet. Instead of boarding on what appeared to be the flag ship, they descended onto the surface of the planet. The closer they got to ground, the more that Darius could make of their landing zone and… the legion waiting for him. Darius bursted out of the small transport as soon as they made contact with the ground, only to step out in awe to see not hundreds, but thousands of those troops that Horus had.

“Darius, I present to you your legion; legion II.” The Emperor said proudly.
Darius was dumbfounded at the numbers that stood before him. Horus had about eight hundred at the gates of Valencia, but here stood eight thousand marines, tenfold compared to Horus’s. They all stood there, looking upon him as if they where his children. 

“Does this legion have a name?” Darius asked.

“They have no official name yet, but Horus would call them at times ‘Heaven’s Hammer’.” The Emperor chuckled.

Darius walked down to his men, examining their armor and design. He looked with disappointment at the colors they bore, for their white and gold were all faded to an almost unrecognizable state.

“Why did Horus call them ‘Heaven’s Hammer’?”

“He told me that these men excelled at jump assaults like no other… In fact that he even claimed that they out did his and Sanguinius’s troops. And from there you can obviously tell where their name came from.” The Emperor explained. 

“Right… I want every single piece of armor that these men have cleaned up and repainted. If they are going to serve mankind they need to look like soldiers, not some chewed up tin cans. Second, I want a revaluation of what they are good at and what they need to prove. Last, I want to address these men myself after you get one and two done.” Darius ordered.

The Emperor was surprised at the commands that Darius ordered, never seeing any of his sons getting involved with their legion so fast in so little time. His demands echoed throughout the ranks and within seconds all of the troops and vehicles immediately began to evacuate the surface back onto their ships.

“In one week these men will be cleaned up, trained and will be officially ready for my lead.” Darius muttered.

“I can see that you already know how to handle armies and administrations… Well, I will send you one of your brothers in two weeks. Both of you can begin the crusade together… The Cauldris Systems need to be liberated from the orks and I can see that it will take two legions to chew through that empire.” The Emperor said proudly.

Darius watched the leader of mankind walk back to his small ship. In one sense Horus and the Emperor were right, following them and liberating mankind is much more than just ruling in his small system. But even still, his heart belonged to home, something that he longed already. He too was about to embark on his personal carrier with Virgil, but that scraping sensation of pain and horror reaped across his mind once more, sending shivers and pulses of agony throughout his body as the demon spoke to him.

_I have brought you this army… Do what you please with them, but when the time comes, obey me or your fate will be that of my other champions._

Darius jerked his head forward, hoping the spasm would throw those words out of his memory.

“I will not listen to you any more you deceptive monster... For I am not your champion.” Darius whispered to himself. “Leave me alone…”

_Deceptive? Have I not led you astray?_

“No… No you haven’t… But I ask you, why me as… as your… champion?” Darius said, slowly forcing out the question in a whisper.

_That revelation shall happen later…_


----------



## arturslv

Look's like someone's getting posessed! Good job though.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Thanks, it took forever to write that part. Also its not possession, its something more...


----------



## Doelago

Sorry for not reading it earlier, I did read your PM, but I always forgot this... 

Good as always, but I have one complain: Why would it take a long time for Horus, in his power armor and all to beat someone who is not wearing it? They are both Primarches, but power armor does give the user a huge advantage... 

Part five... When? Where? Now? Here?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Doelago said:


> Sorry for not reading it earlier, I did read your PM, but I always forgot this...
> 
> Good as always, but I have one complain: Why would it take a long time for Horus, in his power armor and all to beat someone who is not wearing it? They are both Primarches, but power armor does give the user a huge advantage...
> 
> Part five... When? Where? Now? Here?


Skill and... well... Darius's 'little help' if you know what I mean


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part five has been changed. Those who had read the prior version of part five need to erase it from your memory. 12/7/2010
Part Five​

“Eric! Come over here!”

Eric heard Eliza’s call and scuttled over to his sister. He found her and his mom having difficulty lifting a giant ore of hematite onto the cart. He raced over to Eliza’s side and helped them push the ore into the cart. The three of them collapsed onto the ground, exhausted from the effort. But without sparing a second to rest, the three of them pushed the cart up the rail, moving the ore to the opening of the mine. Eric and Eliza clung tightly to the cart, lest they be seen falling behind in the overseer’s eyes.

“Mom… I don’t think I can work anymore…” Eliza whimpered as she pushed.

“Don’t worry sweetie, just another four hours and we can find rest in the bunkers…” The mother said calmly.

With the cart loaded up onto the truck, the three of them moved down back into the mines, repeating the grueling process they just finished.

“Mom… What was that story you told us before dad went away?” Eric asked.

“Well, the story goes that one day, we shall be liberated from our captors… rumored to be from another land… And that you, me and Eliza will go far, far away from this place, and live happily ever after…”

A loud crack was heard and the mother fell over, screaming in pain. Eric and Eliza stood in horror as they saw a giant bloody gash opened on her back, blood dripping out freely.

“And such a thing will never happen you stupid human! Now stop talking about false dreams and get back, or I will put an end to your speech!”

Eric and Eliza looked behind and saw the alien overseer, grinning with delight of his caused pain. He brandished his teeth and whip to the children and their mother, smiling with sadistic power. Eric and Eliza helped their mom up and rushed down into the mine, engulfed with fear of their xeno captor. They didn’t stop crawling till they reached to where they last were. The mom then turned and sat down in exhaustion, holding back the tears from the pain of the gash. Eliza curled up next to her and clung on her arm, whimpering and crying for her. Eric on the other hand, was enraged at what the overseer had done this time; his mind broken and finally sick with all of their enslavement. He scrambled around on the ground, frantically trying to find something. 

“Eric, what are you doing!?” Eliza asked, shocked by her brothers new found vigor.

“I’m tired of being a slave! I’m going to show that filthy monster never to hit our mom ever again!” Eric grunted in anger.

“But Eric, you will be killed for such an act!”

“I don’t care Eliza! I rather die fighting than live in slavery!” He said, tears of anger now running down his face.

Eric finally found what he was looking for: a sharp and cold rock. But before he could grab the stone, he felt a large tug on him, pulling him away from his tool of war. He turned around to see the same overseer, looking at him with that same horrible smile.

“I think it will take more than a rock to hurt me you stupid human. Come on, see what it can do to me!” The creature laughed, boasting his chest out as an open target.

Eric did not waste a second after his invitation. He picked up the sharp stone and hurled it at the overseer, only to watch in disappointment to see it bounce off his chest plate.

“That was a nice try you little runt. But as all the slaves know, such disobedience goes unpunished! But I see you too young to taste my whip… So maybe your mother would like to take it for you… For as we all know, mothers would do anything to protect their child…” The large over seer grinned, his head slowly turning at the mother.

He grabbed Eric’s mom and pulled her away from them, throwing her on the ground. Eric and Eliza wanted to cry out, but their mouths were locked in fear. They watched with pain to see their mother beaten and lashed by the monster. Every strike drew more and more blood, but it was the last strike that was the most brutal and bloody. The barbed whip lashed on the earth next to the mom, the recoil causing the harpoon like end to pierce her lower jaw, hooking on to it. The overseer then yanked his whip with all of his might, laughing while he pulled. With a bone breaking sound the lower jaw ripped off, throwing a trail of blood in the air. Eliza cried in absolute terror as she watched her mom stare at them with her lower jaw missing. Eric saw the tears running uncontrollably down from his mom’s face as she crawled back to them, but the overseer wasn’t done to their surprise. He grabbed her and dragged her over to the edge of a mine shaft, laughing as she kicked and thrashed. In the time of a heartbeat, the overseer threw her over the edge, Eric and Eliza speechless of the action.

“With that distraction out of the way, how about you humans get back to work!” The overseer bellowed.

Eliza broke down and cried, sobbing uncontrollably. Eric too whimpered and moaned for what the alien had done to their mom, losing what he and Eliza considered their only reason to live. The overseer on the other hand, had enough of their trauma. He walked over, waving his whip around as he was ready to give them a warning strike.

“If there is anything that makes me more infuriated than the Emperor’s enemies are those who harm innocent women and children. Those crimes are only punishable by death…”

The giant xeno stopped after those words. He turned around, only to find himself staring up in the eyes of a man of great stature and height. 

“And who are you to say that I am to be punished slave?!”

“Let me bring in the light that is needed in here… for I am no slave you filthy waste of flesh.” The giant man said.

The man whipped out a small box and with a small click, the area around them was illuminated. Eric and Eliza shielded themselves from the sudden brightness, until their eyes focused once more. They looked at the man and saw that he was no slave, but a great man in golden and white armor, wielding an axe of master design in his right hand. They found his hair and beard to be brown and clean, free from any of the filth down here. They stared at him with awe… with glorious joy.

“What is…”

The giant man shot out his arm, grabbing the overseer by the neck. His grasp tightened as the overseer flailed and thrashed, trying to escape from the giant’s hold. But the more the alien struggled, the harder the pressure the man gave. The giant man slowly drew the xeno closer to his face, close enough that he could smell its foul breath.

“And these shall be the last words you will hear my disgusting friend… Mors principum est…”

And with a quick jerk, the sound of a breaking neck rang throughout the mine. Eric and Eliza were in joyous silence as they watched the body of the overseer drop to the cold earth dead. But even with their liberation of the evil alien, they were still scared to move, for the giant man was as well intimidating.

“Do not be afraid, for I am not here to bring death, but to bring life back into your broken souls. Come, we must leave this place.” The giant man beckoned.

Eric and Eliza slowly stood up and walked towards the man, approaching him with care. When they were in an arm’s reach of him, he grabbed both of them and moved quickly out of the cave. They watched in joy to see the light of day coming closer and closer to them, but all was not well from what they heard outside. Sounds of death and pain echoed into the mine from the surface, changing Eric’s mind about the man. But before he could make the conclusion that this man was to do them harm, he saw a sight that he has dreamed all along. Hundreds and hundreds of golden armored men marched towards the aliens that have taken Eric and his people into bondage. They wielded weapons of war that he has never even dreamed of, blasting away at the alien. The enemy fought back, but their skill and weapons were no match against the armor of these mysterious saviors. He could see the armored men pushing them back, slowly removing them from the earth. As they did this, they cried out “urbes constituit aetas, hora dissolvit!”

“Do not be afraid my child, we do no harm to humanity, to your people. Go now, there is a ship that is ready to take you far away from this scene.” The giant man said as he put them down on the ground.

Eric and Eliza were about to depart the man, but curiosity caught the better of Eric.

“Sir… May I ask who you are?” 

The giant man turned around and smiled. “I am Michael, the leader of the 1st company of the Archangels.”

The next thing Eric saw was Michael running off, axe in hand, charging into the fray with his brethren.




“My lord, here are the reports of the conquest of Phobia Prime.”

Captain Michael handed a small packet of paper and a data slip to Darius. The primarch grabbed the report and skimmed over the details, eyeing over the main facts.

“May I ask what were the casualties and tolls of this liberation?” Darius asked, his eyes still glued to specific pages.

“1st, 2nd and 8th companies suffered very little losses. The Yoggoths have been purged as you have ordered my lord, and all of the civilian population under enslavement has been relocated and integrated into the Imperium.” Michael proudly replied.

“That is excellent! I shall record this report in the Tomica Battilica. In the mean time, refresh your men and equipment… We strike Delphi in two days time!” Darius said, excusing Michael as he strode off to his room. 




“My lord! The orks have taken the eastern front of our line! If we hold such positions any longer we will lose our left flank!”

Darius listened to the words of Captain Gabriel, but did not respond to them. Instead he stared straight at the enemy in the short distance away, watching the orks go toe-to-toe against his seraphim assault squad and marines.
“My lord, are there any orders for this?” Gabriel asked impatiently.

Darius slowly turned his head towards his captain’s eyes. “Take your seraphim squad and crush the opponents on the eastern front, removing the instant threat over there. Spread word to Captain Michael to do the same on the right flank, equalizing forces on both ends. In the mean time, I shall dispatch this warboss myself. If he falls, so do these disgusting xenos… Go now.”

“How are you going to grab the attention of that brute? His position is too far for him to spot you in the thick of battle!”

Darius smiled “A warboss is always seen in the best of battle… And the best of battle always seem to tag along wherever I go… Attracting him would be no problem… Go now.”

Gabriel nodded at the order and rallied the veteran assault marines under his wing. Darius on the other hand closed his eyes and dulled his senses, mentally drifting away from the battle. As he slowly entered his state of peace, he began to repeat the phrase “Aequam memento rebus in arduis servare mentem” over and over again under his breath. He continued chanting the old words until he felt calm and steady, blurring all outside influences and distractions. When he was in his deepest state of tranquility, he opened his eyes, pulled out his blade, and within a heartbeat, strode into the front lines of the orks. Darius walked confidently into the fray of xenos, still repeating the golden phrase from earlier. The orks attention was drawn to Darius immediately as soon as he entered the chaos, hewing and hacking at the offenders in front of him. Screaming and howling with excitement and bloodlust, the green skins launched themselves onto the angelic primarch, hoping to take his head as a trophy. But all those who tested Darius in combat were hewn down by his blade. More and more orks joined in against Darius as he finished wave after wave of them. But all met the same fate by his blade. Such death and carnage among the ork ranks finally drew the attention of their leader, warboss Ead’ Eater. He watched Darius’s waltz of death with excitement and joy, finding him to be an excellent candidate for another trophy.

“Well well well, looky ‘ere boyz!” Ead’Eater smiled. “Da kream of da krop decides to join da battle.”

Ead’Eater strolled forward in front of his guard, gesturing that they stay behind. “Watch how dis is done ya gitz! Day don’t call me Ead’Eater for nothing!” The gargantuan ork laughed.

The warboss steam rolled over the ranks behind the ork front lines, heading straight over towards Darius, screaming his personal war cry. Visions of glory and victory filled the massive ork’s mind as he approached the primarch, ready to tear the human apart limb by limb. But unknown to Ead’Eater, Darius was well aware of his coming. The xeno warlord launched himself over the other orks, smashing into the ground right in front of Darius. He growled and howled, sending the boys away from the two of them, signifying that this was his fight. While Ead’Eater invoked fear to all of that surrounded him, Darius was not impressed with his display.

“You know I have been waiting for some time to meet you.” Darius smiled. “I was beginning to think that you were too scared to fight me.”

“Too scared?! All’ight ya stoopid humie, if you thinks your betta than me and my boyz, thens ya gonna ‘ave to prove it!” Ead’Eater snarled.

“Fine, whatever makes you happy and warm inside…” Darius chuckled.

Ead’Eater roared as he charged over. The massive ork raised his two power claws over Darius, screaming at the top of his lungs. The giant slammed the ground with all of his strength, shaking and tearing up the earth around him. He lifted his claws to see if he obliterated the champion, but to his dismay, he missed.

“For such a big warrior you do have poor aim…” Darius mocked.

Ead’Eater turned around to see the primarch still alive and well. Without thought, he again lunged at Darius, ripping up the ground as he moved. But as before, Darius moved to the side, letting the warboss crash into the ground away from him. Ead’Eater was getting annoyed at this cowardly behavior.

“If ya so strong and tuff, why don’t cha fight!?” He bellowed with anger.

“Well, I see that you are quite anxious to taste my blade…” Darius smiled again, gesturing him to come and duel.

The ork warlord sprinted towards Darius, telling himself over and over again that he would not fall to such a clumsy move again. But as Ead’Eater raised his right arm to strike, Darius lunged in and thrusted his blade into the xeno’s heart. It screamed with agony as the blood poured from the open wound, the monster landing face first into the ground. Ead’Eater rolled on his back and looked at his chest, finding it covered with earth and enormous amounts of blood.

“Dis can’t be! I can’t be defeeted!” Ead’Eater moaned in disbelief as he tried to get up.

Darius slashed at the warboss’s legs and arms as he walked up towards his head, destroying his ability to get up. He then walked on top of the beast and spoke softly to him in the ear while he was holding his throat:

“Mors ultima linea rerum est…”

And with one final movement, Darius plunged the blade straight through the throat of Ead’Eater. Chaos erupted within the ork ranks as they all turned on each other to take the position of warboss. Nobs began to fight and argue amongst themselves to see who is the biggest while the lesser orks fought against the nobs they didn’t support in leadership. This insanity was just what the marines needed to break the stalemate. With no sense of order, the orks were gunned down by bolter fire, plasma fire and chain weapons. The once unstoppable green tide began to recede as Darius and his Archangels steamrolled the disorganized orks, ending the battle. Within hours, Ead’Eaters army was diminished and removed from the wooded valley, leaving the majority of the planet open for conquest.




“My trusted brothers in arms, tonight I would like to commemorate you all for your outstanding leadership in the Axiom campaign and the liberation of the system. I have seen many great captains from this legion and my brothers, but I have to say you are the finest the Imperium has! A toast to the Emperor, the Imperium, and the Archangels!”

“To the Imperium!” Cried the captains.

Darius and his captains sat at the marble table and took a drink from their golden chalices, celebrating their victory and liberation of the Axiom system. Such a small celebration of the conquest was a warm welcome for Darius. For the next couple of hours he drank and talked with his captains, going over battles and other events of old. But as the time drew on the marines understood that they needed to get back to work. Darius excused them for this and was left alone in the grand hall, sitting at the end of the mammoth marble table. While wine and alcohol never had any effect on him, for some strange reason it made his a little sleepy this time. Understanding that he hadn’t slept in over two weeks, he decided that it wouldn’t be a bad idea to take a small nap, justifying that it is necessary for a leader to rest once in a while.

The smell of incense and rot overcame Darius as he slowly opened his eyes. Such a smell and aroma was not present in the great hall, and of that he awoke in alarm. Instead he found himself in a stone corridor, lined with columns and torches of royalty, all something too familiar. He looked around and found himself alone, the dim light his only companion in the royal hall. As he tried to get up from the floor, he found to his surprise that his movement was slightly limited. Darius looked down and found himself wearing a beautiful silver breast plate, adorned with lions and eagles. He also found the styles of his new garments he was wearing to be that of military attire, boasting black and red as the main colors. But the most attention drawing thing was the sword on his left side. It was no ordinary sword, but the blade that he uses in life! This baffled him, for prior visions such as these he never had an object that was with him outside of the dream besides his clothes.

This new clothing and armor looked so familiar to him, but to his dismay he couldn’t remember where he last saw it! But aside from his new wardrobe, everything else felt familiar. The mosaics and frescos were still bold and beautiful and the architecture still clean and royal. But the torches he noticed were dim and dying, burning with a rotting odor that smelled like burning flesh. He could smell that this odor was coming from the royal chambers, a place he remembers too well for its decadence and decay. Deciding to investigate, Darius strode down the corridor. While moving towards the door, a sensation made him feel that he was going to do something on the other side… something like finishing a personal task that dealt with an individual. He was about to push the doors open but found the handles to be chained together with an ornate padlock of steel. Darius didn’t know what to do at first with this lock, but an eerie feeling drew him to his back pocket behind the sash. From there he drew a black steel key of great weight. Immediately he put the key in the lock, listening to the key working the mechanics inside. With a snap and loud crash, the doors were unbarred. With a push with his left hand, he opened the doors.

The foul odor of blood, rot and decay overcame Darius as he entered the chamber. The scene was all too familiar: the royalty of the court were in a state of cannibalistic ecstasy and rape. All were engaged in acts of sensual pleasure and torture, doing that which is most abominable. While at first Darius was disgusted at this, he soon felt a creepy feeling that he wanted them to do this… Like as if it was keeping their attention away from him… away from noticing on what was about to happen soon. There at the other end of the room was the king and his queen, who was chained up next to him crying out for lust and pain. Darius walked across the room, moving around the bodies of the defiled deceased. He stood in front of the king and queen, disgusted at their deteriorated state. Rather than asking why such things were happening in the room, he instead yelled and shouted at the king, calling him a fool and a worthless weak worm. The king begged him to stop yelling at him, confused at Darius’s rage. Darius bent over him and stared straight into the mad man’s eyes, but froze once he got a better look at him. The king was no ordinary man, but the Emperor himself from reality. Darius looked at the queen also, seeing the double eagle symbol burned on her forehead. But rather than try to figure out why the Emperor was in this vision, an uncontrollable rage overwhelmed him. He pulled out his white blade and smote off the king and queen’s head, cursing at their foolishness and incompetence as rulers. Their death silenced the royalty in the room, staring in horror at what Darius had done. But he did not pause there.

Darius strode to the closest prince, blade held in hand. He grabbed the man’s golden hair, pulling him up to meet him at eye level. The broken man pleaded, bur Darius did not listen. He took his blade and smote him on the neck, with his body hitting the cold floor. Darius stared at the head, finding it to look exactly like Sanguinius. But the realization did not faze him from his purge. He moved to the next duke, a white haired man sodomizing a corpse of a dead woman. With a flash of light, the man laid dead on the ground, his heart pierced and groin removed. He went onto the next prince, a chained up man, barking and screaming like a dog. Darius brought a swift end to that miserable person. Again and again the royalty met his blade, and again and again he found that the royalty he smote looked exactly like his brothers in life. He continued one for a while, but found that there were too many of them to finish it off alone. Without any thought, he cried for aid, summoning additional butchers to this slaughter. The doors burst open with soldiers charging in, taking part in cleaning out the corrupted royalty. Screams of death and pain from the depraved aristocracy rang in the room until they were no more. Darius and his troops left the room, celebrating the cleansing of the corrupted king. 

He walked out to the main doors, he soldiers standing by him. Through the gate, Darius stared over thousands upon thousands of people and troops, celebrating him with cleaning out the corrupted government. Without any thinking or control, he preached and spoke about a new era among this people, a golden and prosperous era. He talked about uniting this world under one glorious banner of his rule. The people supported and lauded his words, yelling and chanting that he is the new king. Everyone but one man was in joy. Darius saw to his right hand a young man, the young man of the prior vision, not too pleased about this speech.

Darius woke up, his mind murky and hazy from his nap. He looked around the room and found that he was alone in the great hall. He sighed and realized that he had another disturbing vision. But this one, compared to the others, was different. He felt that he was taking in part of the dream, not watching it. The actions and events he recalled were blurry and murky, but he knew that he was not idle in the vision. He needed to talk to someone about these visions…


----------



## Kale Hellas

awwww shiet.
this story is epic


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Thank you. I personally felt this chapter was a little rushed, could come back and fix a few lines here and there.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

okay, fixed the dialog in part five at the end. Makes more sense now.


----------



## Doelago

If we are to be honest, this one was the weakest chapter thus far... I dont know why, it just felt a bit rushed... And well... Wrong, at moments... Not sure what I think you should change, but it was OK, but as I said, not your best...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Doelago said:


> If we are to be honest, this one was the weakest chapter thus far... I dont know why, it just felt a bit rushed... And well... Wrong, at moments... Not sure what I think you should change, but it was OK, but as I said, not your best...


Yeah I agree that it felt a little rushed, I've just been having a hard time finding time for writing and stuff. Also, what is it do you find wrong at moments? I mean, this is a little much for people to have to have their fluff set in stone, so I can understand. But hey, when I get the time, I can definitely go back and clean this part up.

...But in the end, the next part will be much better, I promise.

EDIT: Part five is re-written.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

any thoughts on the new edited part?

Also, part six won't be up for a long time. Peace.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Has anyone noticed the new part five? I would like some feed back.

Also, should I create some illustrations for this if anyone is interested?


----------



## arturslv

's nice. ^^


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Hey peeps,

Sorry that there hasn't been any additions to the story for a while, I've been completely tied up with school and art homework, which is incredibly time consuming. Hopefully I will have some time after midterms.


----------



## Doelago

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> Sorry that there hasn't been any additions to the story for a while, I've been completely tied up with school and art homework, which is incredibly time consuming. Hopefully I will have some time after midterms.


I will be waiting...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Hey Mortals,

I've just gotten over writers block and things are in production now. Since I had to change the plot a bit after the mess that was of the prior part, there was a little reworking that needed to be done... which actually looks better than originally intended.

I'm going to flat out admit that this has been an extremely challenging story to write, thanks to the Horus Heresy series for setting extremely difficult boundaries on which I could change and what shouldn't be touched. Anyhow, thanks for your patience once again and it should be up within the week!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Okay, here is the first half of part six. I'll get the other half in soon. Hope you enjoy.

Part Six​

He sat there at the desk, rummaging through documents and records of the crusade and before. Over and over again Virgil would skim across the titles and dates of the documents, either setting them chronologically in one of the selected portfolios or sent away to be scanned and stored in the public data files. It seemed like forever before he finished the monster sized pile of unorganized letters and documents, finally seeing the polish of his desk. But after he cleared the last little letters aside, a peculiar left over envelope caught his eye on the corner of the desk. Virgil grabbed the letter and found that the paper has yet to age and the unique seal yet to be broken… a golden scarab.

“Ah Ahriman… What interesting find do you have to share with me today…” Virgil smiled as he opened the letter.

Like always, the letter began with some rant about how knowledge is the most supreme power that mankind can achieve. Virgil of course agreed with Ahriman about this view point, and at times had great and wondrous debates on such a subject through their letters. But as always, the rant ended with some form of bitterness and rambling, a trait that Virgil felt that Ahriman needed to either over come or grow out, lest pride lead his college into dangerous waters as he always noted. Virgil continued to read through his college’s words as usual, but unlike all the other times, this one ended on a very odd note… a frightening note.

“Unknowest to mankind due to their innocent ignorance, my lord, the great and honorable Magnus, has almost completed the key and guide to mankind’s intellectual ascension. What is this key and guide you ask? I shall be proud to answer that the key to unlock our intellectual slavery is through the Book of the Thousand Sons! While it is not fully compiled into its wondrous gold binds, in theory it is complete! But why am I sharing such precious information to you my friend and not to some of my fellow brothers? It is through the wondrous offers of Magnus that you get to have a firsthand account of reading and, if so inclined, to add to this awesome and liberating tome! To decline will come with no consequence as through Magnus, for if you wish not to read it now, I will put aside a copy for your desire later. But I implore and ask of you as a fellow colleague to bask in this information! It is the key and way to mankind’s ultimate evolution of knowledge!”

Virgil set the letter back on to the marble desk in silence. He sat there and pondered the words that Ahriman spoke of in great concern. While most who would read this letter would think that this grand project is nothing more than a completion of all education, Virgil saw through the veil and knew what this “intellectual ascension” was… Sorcery. Of course such a branch of pyskic talent has yet to be decided whether it is safe or not to practice, but as history has proven it, it is to be avoided at all costs. Such desire to seek out the dark arts of sorcery greatly worried Virgil, insomuch as to call Ahriman and talk to him face to face about such a dangerous claim for sorcery to be the answer. But this has happened before… and he realized that now it was too late to talk him out of it. It may seem that he is completely fine at the moment, but Virgil knew in due time, such a subject will destroy the pursuer utterly quietly. Within this pondering and concern, a memory was stirred in Virgil’s mind; a very old memory.

This thought urged Virgil to head towards his private chamber. In his room he made his way towards a small adamantian vault which sat next to his ornate circlet’s stand. With a DNA scan and a few twists of a dial, he pulled open the vault’s door. Inside he grabbed a small black box, decorated with symbols and hieroglyphs that of alien origin. Virgil opened the box and carefully picked up the content inside: a clear crystal stone that radiated a faint purple glow. He stared at the ghostly stone, finding it to recover the lost memory that hinted itself just only moment ago.

“Sorcery… The same path of indulgence that I lost you too…” Virgil whispered to himself sorrowfully.

He sighed as he placed the eerie stone back into the small box and closed the vault again. He returned to his main studies and sat in back into his desk. He pulled out some parchment and a pen and simply wrote:

“I thank you for the gracious offer Ahriman, but as of now I will decline. But on the other hand, be careful of what you are getting into my colleague… you are swimming in deep and dangerous waters.

~ vade in pace, Virgil”

Virgil then folded up the simple letter, sealed it with the insignia angel, and sent it off for private delivery.




Michael and his first company walked off the craft back onto the floor of the hangar, marking the end of another successful campaign. As soon as Michael finished addressing the men with another reminder about doing the Emperor’s work, he dismissed himself, ready to don off his equipment at the armory. But as he reached the entrance of the armory, a hand grasped him by his shoulder, stopping him in his tracks.

“Well Michael, I suspect that was the shortest campaign you’ve had so far?”
Michael turned and saw the familiar smile of Gabriel.

“They seemed so determined to fight for their country, but as soon as they saw my men and the tactical dreadnaught armor, they waved the white flag. Bravery is such a fickle emotion.” Michael laughed.

“Any casualties?” Gabriel asked, smiling with amusement of this report.

“Only one… because he died laughing at their patriotic hypocrisy.”

“Well then, I suppose we shall drink in honor of a humorous death tonight.” Gabriel said as he lifted his arm up as to imitate a toast.

“I believe so.” Michael smiled as he followed Gabriel’s same action.

“But on a more serious note Michael, there is something that we need to talk about.” Gabriel said, changing the mood of their conversation. 

“Oh really? What is it then?” Michael asked.

Gabriel motioned Michael to walk beside him towards the great hall.

“I don’t know if you have noticed that our lord Darius hasn’t been seen for the past few days without any word. He was last seen locking himself in the great hall.” Gabriel began.

“I have, but from what I heard he is in deep matters with the Emperor and the other primarchs, most likely having to do with something about the crusade’s direction.”

“Well, I’m sorry to say, but that is a lie.” Gabriel corrected.

“Really? Then what is the truth?” Michael said surprised.

“Well interestingly enough that is my question as well. No one has figured out why he has locked himself in the hall without word, and the only answers that have been provided are just peer speculation.”

Michael showed a face of concern at this news. 

“Well, let’s see if we can find out what is really going one with our lord.”

They both arrived at the entrance of the great hall within minutes, finding its massive bronze doors to be shut and locked. Standing at the sides were two terminators, guarding the entrance.

“Brother Aetius and brother Icarus, can you tell us what is going on in there?”

The two veterans looked at each other for a moment before replying.

“We were simply ordered by Darius to stand firm here and insure that he is not bothered inside.” Brother Aetius replied. “The reasons why he wants solitude in the hall rather than his quarters, I do not know. He never gave us a reason for his isolation.”

Gabriel looked at the two guards “Well, for sake of the legion and the crusade, I believe it’s time to talk to our lord. He is been there long enough and we haven’t been making any progress since then.”

“Be our guest sire, but I believe you won’t have any luck. Chief Apocrethary Apollo tried talking to him, but there was no answer.” Brother Icarus pointed out.

Michael walked to the doors and with force knocked several times. They waited and there was no answer. Again Michael knocked, only to be answered once more by silence. Michael was now deeply worried. Rather than knocking vainly once more on the doors, Michael decided to call up Virgil to see if he could help this situation. It wasn’t minutes later until the Chief Librarian showed up, walking at a brisk pace towards the two captains.

“You said this was urgent?” Virgil asked.

“Darius has locked himself in the great hall for the past days without any reason. We were wondering if you could somehow get in and try to see what is going on, since you and Darius are the only ones who hold the master keys.” Said Michael.

Virgil looked at the doors locks, finding not only the main lock closed, but the secondary and emergency lock as well closed. He pulled out of his pocket a set of keys and managed to open the primary lock, but the other two required the master keys from his quarters.

“Brother Icarus, when Darius ordered you to stand guard at the doors, what mood was he in?” Virgil asked as if an idea popped into his head.

Icarus thought for a moment, trying to remember that day. “I remember his tone of voice to be one under extreme stress and paranoia. But to be honest I really didn’t paid too much attention.”

Virgil sighed “Well, it has officially happened.”

Michael and the others turned their heads to Virgil with utmost interest.
“What do you mean by that?” Gabriel asked.

“Well” Virgil began “Darius is probably going through a psykic relapse from stress and -“

“Darius is a psyker?!” Michael blurted out in shock.

Virgil raised his hand as to calm Michael. “He is a level Mu according to the Imperial system. In layman’s terms his mental activity is slightly higher than the average man, but significantly lower than a true psyker.”

“And how does this affect on what’s going on now?” Gabriel asked sharply.

“It means that all the stress and deprived rest has left his mind slightly unstable. And as we can see here, he is going through a relapse, meaning his mind is forcing him to rest so he can recuperate and function correctly. This is something very common amongst the untrained and those who perform great psykic feats. It is a form of restoration to the mind so that it does not overload and cause any damage.”

Everyone looked at Virgil and nodded their heads in understanding.

“However this is particularly more dangerous to Darius. For if this relapse lasts too long, the mental damage could be permanent.” Virgil continued.

“What kind of damage?” Michael asked.

“Continuously tired, out of focus, increased paranoia and probably hallucination. These are the traits that we do not want to see to any leader… especially this legion if you know what I mean.”

The small group looked at each other and understood that this was not a small problem.

“So what are you going to do then? What is your solution?” Gabriel asked Virgil.

“I am going to try to sooth his mind and restore some of his concentration back. It’s the best and most effective way to get him back on track. I’ve done this hundreds of times before on Terra to young and old psykers and it works with almost without flaw. It will take a while, but he should be up and running by tomorrow. Now then, I’ll be back in a moment, I need to get the master keys to unlock these doors here.”

Gabriel and Michael watched Virgil walk off back towards his quarters, talking to himself about something as he went off to fetch the keys.

“I’ve never heard such a treatment for psykers in my life…” Michael quietly said under his breath.

“The psykic mind is a strange and complex thing Michael. Thus is requires strange and complex things to fix it.” Gabriel smiled.


----------



## arturslv

I read it and I really enjoyed it. There is only one small gramatic error. Not college, but colleague. Just though you should know.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

arturslv said:


> I read it and I really enjoyed it. There is only one small gramatic error. Not college, but colleague. Just though you should know.


Thank you. Of all the words that I get confused, that one is on the top.



Part Six Continued​


He reached over to take another swig of wine from the near empty bottle, making this his twentieth bottle he has polished off within the last six days. Sitting in the darkness like a coffin in a mausoleum, Darius isolated himself from the rest of his legion. For six days he had lock himself in the great hall, leaving no reason to the public as to why he choose solitude in the banquet hall. But he knew perfectly well why he locked himself in, and that reason should never be let out he decided.

But as he was about to pop the cork out of his next wine, he heard the knocking on the grand hall’s doors. The thumps on the bronze doors echoed in the dark hall towards his ears, recognizing that someone was trying to get his attention outside.

“Ah go away…” Darius whispered to himself.

Darius could tell it was his men who were trying to call him. But he did not want to answer. He loves his legion and loves serving the Emperor, but he cannot continue to lead with continuous hallucinations; lest it would make him look incompetent and insane. However, a burning sensation in his bosom wanted him to know what his men were saying about him. He slowly rose from the chair and walked quietly to the doors. From there, he leaned closely to the doors with his right ear, seeing if he could hear through. While he knew that the massive doors were almost impervious to damage and force, they were not designed to keep sound from coming through. He heard their concerns and gossips, but what their words were he could not make out. With a little more concentration, Darius could understand the jist of what they were talking about.

“They think it’s my stress that is causing my problems.” Darius bitterly mumbled under his breath after hearing Virgil confess about his active psyki. “But they don’t understand what hell I am going through…”

He walked quietly once more towards his chair at the end of the table, and once seated, began to drink again.

“I can’t take it anymore” he began to whisper to himself “Of all of the brothers I am viewed as nothing more than support, my own accomplishments viewed as nothing. And now, when my legion needs me the most, I am wracked with these horrible visions and a paranoid voice that tells me random blasphemies and commands... this is almost unbearable.”

Darius then polished off the bottle he began earlier. But rather than setting it on the table, he kept it in his hand, staring at the dark empty glass bottle. The longer he looked at it, the more despair that it brought to him.

“This drink… This drink is nothing more than a sad reflection of my life in the Emperor’s service… When full and untouched, it is a valuable and beautiful thing, but as time goes on and the wine diminishes through consumption, it becomes worthless and stagnant… the only things that still desire it are the bacteria and germs that infest its once delicious liquids…” Darius muttered to himself. “Such is my fate, once proud and unstoppable; now I have turned mad and weak… curse these dam nightmares.” 

But after this self revelation, Darius grew angry. He looked at the bottle, now viewing at it not as a sad reflection, but a mockery of his life. An empty shell of what it was… An empty man of what Darius was. Angry and furious at such a truth, he threw it across the hall with full force. But he did not hear it smash on the ground. The absent sound of shattering glass caught Darius off, baffling him as to what happened to the bottle. Darius, curious at this, rose from his chair and walked slowly down the hall to see where his bottle landed. But after searching he found no signs of it hitting anything, making it look like it disappeared into thin air. Darius now was utterly confused and even creeped out by this, but as he turned back towards his chair, he found the bottle… frozen in mid air, positioned so it looked like it was in middle of motion.

“That is only a hint of my power…”

That voice returned. That horrible demonic voice of pure insanity that has plagued him for all of his life has returned. It once again seethed and burned his mind while scraping the surface of his sanity.

“Oh what is it you want from me?!” Darius cried in pain.

“The same thing you want.” It silently replied.

Darius had enough with these enigmatic words and messages that this voice of hallucinations kept telling him throughout his life. He had enough. He wanted this paranoia to end. For all of his years he had hid this pain under a proud guise, and now he wants this suffering of nightmares and dementia to stop. 

“That is it! I’ve had enough of these silly little conversations and these haunting visions, and now I demand an explanation! Who are you?!”

There was a short ghostly pause before any reply.

“I can see that your new mortal body has disrupted much of your memory Darius. I am surprised that you do not remember me or remember why you are here.” The voice spoke.

“What?...” Darius slowly said out in utter confusion.

“Well then Darius, I believe that it is time for you and your legion to forget this shame of a life and time to return to business. All these new bodies must of have damaged your memory.”

Darius just stood there in utmost shock. What was this demonic voice talking about? What lies and misconceptions was this entity weaving this time?

“I can sense that you do not believe anything that I have said. But I cannot blame you for this… For I did not expect this mortal body to be mentally unstable and disturbed.” The voice calmly spoke “Thus I believe I need to enlighten you... Now.”

Before Darius could react to anything the Voice said, a catastrophic sound of thunder and fire overcame the silence of the room. Darius watched in front of his own eyes the great hall dismantling itself as if it was a wooden cabin being torn up by a raging tornado. The chunks of metal and material were swept up into the sky, a swirling sight of fire and blackened clouds, a hurricane of destruction. Within several minutes, the great hall he was standing in was gone, now finding himself alone on dead ground. He looked around, consumed with fear and panic to find himself in this unnatural waste land. He could see that the left, right and behind him was endless fields of dead grass, littered with the bones of alien demons; a field of death and sorrow. Darius curiously picked up one of the skulls that laid right by his foot. He found it boasting feminine features with the symbol of the transvestite queen on it. Darius now understood that he was no longer in the materium.

“And I have opened the gates…”

Darius turned his sight forward and looked upon an unbelievably large wall, built from blackened steel fortifications and dark gray granite. There, directly in front of him were the gates the voice just revealed. They were gargantuan black steel gates with orderly rows of spikes on the front and covered with ornate demonic murals. He watched them slowly open, making enough room for only a single man to pass. Without thought he walked towards the gates, stepping over the bones of would be conquerors. He passed through, and looked upon what was behind the walls: a dark grim city. He slowly walked into this sick and twisted parody of a city, the place reeking with a totalitarianism feel. While he walked, he observed that the inhabitants that he passed were nothing more than shades. He looked closer at these shades and saw them to be sad and miserable reflections of mortals, forced to live an endless life of suppressed despair, as if a tyrant was ruling their lives. He continued down what appeared to be main road, passing by the austere and stoic buildings. Darius’s travel ended when he reached another gate, this time larger and more ornate than the outer ring. Again, the doors opened so slightly as to let him and him only through.

He now found himself in what looked like to be a where the military lies. Barracks’, armories, artillery foundries and towers were the only buildings occupying this ‘ring’ of the city. He found the populace here to be that of terror and awe unlike the prior. He saw that they were nothing more than charred skeletons in suits of demonic armor, radiating the feeling that they will kill on sight without remorse. He saw them forging weapons of different varieties, from swords to tanks. Those who were not creating weapons were standing in columns, ready to receive orders from some higher power. Darius saw in their eye sockets burning embers as he walked by, a terrible reflection of these undead evil souls. These were truly the dammed, the eternal, loyal, and fearless soldiers of the voice.

“Come… Enter my citadel…”

Darius once more turned his attention forward. He saw at the very end of the long road that he was following a final set of gates, this time they were even bigger, ornate and stronger. After passing the countless rows of the undead army, he arrived at the last gates and once again, the doors opened slightly for him. He entered now into a large hall, its sides lined with dark granite columns and wall covered with murals of war and conquest. He nervously walked through the grand hall of the black fortress and arrived at the last pair of doors that he had to pass: the doors to the throne room. Unlike the gates which opened so slightly for him, these doors opened all the way, revealing a sight of complete horror. Like a horrible parody of the throne room of Terra, it was an enormous dark chamber, lit with the souls of all who opposed the ruler. The walls were decorated with statues to commemorate the blackest kings and tyrants, while the mosaics on the floor were all scenes of the terrible undead army conquering various foes. But that was not the main attraction. At the very end of the room was the one who called him, the one who was interfering with his life. Guarded by twelve massive suits of animated armor, each leaking with the glows of fire between the joints, sat the one who called him on his throne of conquest and rule. Upon that throne sat a charred skeleton of god like stature, wearing a hideous suit of armor and brandishing a tyrannical blade that screamed with murder.

“Who… Who… Who…” Darius mumbled as he collapsed to the floor in complete submission and terror.

“And now I can finally answer your question Darius. I am Epithis, the Immortal Tyrant. But more importantly Darius… Welcome back.”


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Seven​

He wanted to claw his eyes out. He wanted to tear them right out of their sockets and live the rest of his life blind. Such a horrendous sight that he is seeing now is unbearable. But yet he could not look away from the undead god, he could not divert his eyes away from his empty soulless eyes. Such was his intimidation and power that it locked Darius in place out of pure terror. Darius could barely with stand this sight of unfathomable insanity.

“I see that you are locked in fear, Darius…” Said Epithis in his ghastly gruttle.
“I.. Um, I… Forgive… I um…” Darius mumbled in fear.

“This mortal body and mind has tainted your courage, has it not?”

Darius looked at Epithis, his voice now locked and unable to answer.

“As I have said before, I was unaware of the effects of these mortal bodies that I gave to you and your legion. But that is of no matter, as I have said before, I shall enlighten you.” Epithis smiled sinisterly.

He rose from his blackened throne of conquest and walked to where Darius had collapsed on the floor. Darius could feel every step that this god took, shaking the room as he moved. Epithis stopped right in front of him and picked him up, cradling in his skeletal palm. Darius trembled even more as the god raised him to his eye level, now seeing even deeper into his empty soulless eye sockets.

“Do not be afraid my lost champion… This shall take not but a minute…” Epithis said calmly.

He then raised his other hand above Darius, as if he looked like he was about to smite him. But instead, Epithis muttered words that were alien to the primarch’s ears, and soon he was engulfed in black flames. Darius shrieked and screamed as the flames licked and burned not his skin, but his soul. Darius flailed around like a fish out of water as this fire consumed his mind. He could sense and feel the flames melting the mental locks that held back all of the dreams and nightmares that haunted his life. Then, like a tsunami dumping into a deep chasm , all the horrible visions came back. He watched the terrible man’s life again, watching him rise from the ranks of a soldier into a tyrannical dictator hell bent on conquering the world with an iron fist. But it was these visions that this time… made sense. Prior to this ‘enlightenment’, these dreams had no connection to him. But now he understood it all. All of these thoughts and nightmares were made clear as to what they were… his previous life. All of those deeds and crimes that the evil general committed were his own. All the actions against his foes were his own. And all of the atrocities that he ordered on the civilian populace were his own. But unlike before, he did not bow his head in disgust, but raised his head up high in pride. He remembered who he was now… A fearless unstoppable conqueror that the world feared.

“Oh why am I such a fool to believe that these were horrible visions when it was obvious that these were my prideful accomplishments under your name! I am ashamed to live such a false life until you brought me back into your fold!” Darius joyfully screamed “Forgive me through living such a charade my king! I knew not who I was before you until you saved my soul! Forgive me for wasting time serving this incompetent fool known as the Emperor! Forgive me for wasting my attention on the ungrateful populace called the Imperium! Forgive me; give me a second chance to redeem myself! I shall fulfill all that you desire in return!”

Epithis was pleased at this. He was pleased to have his greatest mortal servant back into his fold, for unlike the other gods, Epithis knew when not to throw away promising men. He was pleased to know that his loyalty was not forgotten.

“You false life I have yet to forgive Darius… But you shall be let go of your traitorous sins if you bring me back ten thousand demon souls of the other gods! Go forth and redeem yourself my champion! Lead the armies once more into combat so that I shall have total dominion!” Epithis roared with the emotions of hate and joy.

“IT SHALL BE DONE MY KING!” Darius cried obediently.

Darius rose from the floor, now full of vigor to serve the Immortal King once more and to redeem himself from his false life as a primarch. But as he turned his back to leave the great hall of kings, Epithis spoke once more.

“I hear the steps of the blood god’s servants once more Darius… Marching again to see if they can topple my realm and power… Such blood lusted fools…” Epithis chuckled “Now! Take my two of my personal knights and rally the army… they shall be here shortly. For if you fail Darius… I will not be so benevolent the next time around.”

In less than a heartbeat, two of the monstrous sized colossi stepped forward to follow Darius into combat. The three of them then walked out of the great hall of conquest and stopped right outside of the fortresses gates. Darius surveyed the military ring, seeing the army of the dammed preparing for war.

“The servants of Khorne challenge us once more my fellow dammed! I have returned to lead, so follow me, and I shall lead us to victory like I always have!” Darius rallied.

Seconds after his call, Darius could feel the ground shake and tremble as the legions of the undead mobilized for war. Thousand of these skeleton warriors soon stood in line and column, now brandishing swords, axes, guns and artillery. This obedience and preparedness pleased Darius, for no army of the Emperor could ready themselves at such lightning speed. 

“WE MARCH!” Darius screamed as he pulled out his bade and gloriously raised it into the air.

The dammed roared with delight to once again follow their leader into combat. Darius and the two colossi were the first to walk outside the gates of the City of Dis, the army of the dammed behind them by only two paces. With the main gates wide open, it was with little time that the army was on the battle field, ready to slaughter the blood god’s servants. 

Darius walked ahead of his waiting army, stopping only at twenty paces away. He turned and looked at the dammed soldiers, they all staring at him with hollow empty eyes.

“Today” Darius began “Khorne once more challenges us, trying in vain to claim the crown of Epithis, our immortal king and lord! But here, he will only find defeat and humiliation at our hands! Has he not learned about his vain efforts in testing our strength and might?! NO! Because he is a failure and a fool! He will once again face us, wishing and hoping that his minions will bring back our heads for his pathetic throne! BUT IT WILL BE US WHO WILL BRING BACK THE HEADS OF HIS SERVANTS! Today, I demand not only victory in the name of our lord, but I demand that you each bring back a servant of his, as not a token of victory to our lord and master, but as a testament of our strength! IT IS US WHO WILL SPILL THE BLOOD AND REAP THE REWARDS OF VICTORY! NOT THAT PATHETIC SLOTH! IT IS US WHO WILL ENSLAVE HIS MINIONS UNDER OUR WILL! NOTH THAT PATHETIC COWARD! WE SHALL TRIUMPH AT ALL COSTS! WE ARE THE CONQUERORS OF THE MATERIUM AND IMMATERIUM! WE ARE THE DAMMED! IN THE NAME OF THE IMMORTAL KING, THE EVERLASTING RULER, WE SHALL CONQUER!”

Roars of support and fanaticism rose from the endless ranks. The colossi, though silent, raised their weapons in support of Darius… The true right hand of Epithis.

Shortly after the speech of victory, the sounds of drums beating in the distance echoed towards the army. Darius turned around and now could tell that their challengers have arrived, seeing their banners of blood faintly in the foggy distance. But this did not bring panic to Darius, no, in fact this brought joy… the joy of defeating another army in the name of the Immortal King of the Dammed… Lord Epithis.





Glasya-Labolas stood their silently, surveying the dead field for any signs of ambush and trickery. The enormous bloodthirster held back the horde of blood letters and flesh hounds by his command, deciding where and when to strike properly instead of a pointless suicidal rush. The great demon saw the armies of the dammed in the distance, seeing their faint black banners through the fog, waiting for his move. He knew what he and his army were in for, but Glasya-Labolas understood that this battle, defeat was not an option. Glasya-Labolas surveyed his own army as well, seeing the bloodletters and flesh hounds impatiently waiting for his orders. But unknowest to them, he needed to do one more thing before engaging the enemy.

“FLESH MASTER!” Bellowed Glasya-Labolas.

A bloodletter immediately came scrambling out of the ranks. The lesser demon then plopped himself in front of Glasya-Labolas, waiting to see what orders were needed to be done.

“I want you to unleash eight of your best hounds unto the enemy line! I want them to scout, NOT KILL… I promise to you all though, that bloodshed will come soon.” Glasya-Labolas snarled. “NOW GET TO IT!”

The bloodletter shrieked in compliance and waved his hand forward. Bursting through the ranks came eight unusually large flesh hounds. Immediately the beasts carried out their orders and sprinted towards the enemy’s lines, ready to bring back the required info for Glasya-Labolas. The khornite army waited impatiently again for some time before the beasts returned. Coming out of the fog, only one of the flesh hounds came back, the creature to much surprised limping and whining. Glasya-Labolas walked forward to see why this creature had traded its blood lust for cowardly behavior. With a closer look he could see the beast’s tail wrapped with a barbed chain, dragging behind the other flesh hounds heads. Furious at this creature’s behavior, he smote the flesh hound with his axe, splitting the demonic animal in two. Glasya-Labolas had enough.

“ALL RIGHT! I can see now that they want a serious challenge! If its war they seek, they shall have one! BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! LEAVE NO SPECTRE STANDING!”

Glasya-Labolas sprinted forward leading the charge, his army eagerly following him only five paces behind. Such was their anger and battle lust that the blackened sky above now cracked with warp fire and lightning. The closer they got to the enemy, the more he could see the ranks, the more they desired to engage. Glasya-Labolas knew that this was no simple cohort, but an entire legion of the Dammed… All the more challenge and glory if victory. While the other demons blindly rushed ahead into the front line, Glasya-Labolas slowed down and searched the enemy ranks; instead he wanted to focus on finding their commander, eager to spill his flesh and claim his head for Khorne. The bloodletters and flesh hounds descended upon the dammed with fury; but their charge was not without resistance. Bolter fire behind the main line was let loose, smiting down scores of demons before they reached the front. Those demons that made it past were now stalemated by the deathless warriors. Blade met blade as the forces of violence clashed with the armies of tyranny. While the battle at first looked in favor of the Blood God, the demons realized that their blades did no damage against their fleshless enemy. For every strike a blood letter delivered, a demon among their ranks was taken hostage by the dead. This pattern caught the attention of Glasya-Labolas as he found out that the dammed were more in focus on taking prisoners rather than dealing death. Such a move and goal greatly baffled and enraged the army of the Blood God. But unlike the lesser demons, Glasya-Labolas knew the motive of the army, and now pushed even harder to find their leader… less he too becomes a plaything for the tyrant.

It wasn’t till the battle started to spread out before Glasya-Labolas found what looked like to be the leader. In fierce combat Glasya-Labolas found him, a man with flesh beheading bloodletters in combat as a form of mockery. Glasya-Labolas screamed a battle chant for his deity and master which successfully caught the man’s attention.

“Well, it’s about time that the big buffoon shows himself in combat.” Darius replied with a smirk.

Glasya-Labolas was pleased at this comment… A perfect way to start a death match.

“It takes one to know one, you little fool! I shall enjoying ripping your spin out and beating you to death with it before I claim your skull!”

Glasya-Labolas rushed upon Darius with an unmatched fury, his axe poised to cleave him in two. But that was foolish of Glasya-Labolas. Darius saw this act of berserkery and pulled out his blade, ready to kill. Darius calmly stepped towards Glasya-Labolas, fearing not the juggernaut as it rushed him.

“You know what Glasya-Labolas? I will give you the first strike… That way we have a fair fight.” Darius mocked.

Such an insult enraged the demon even more, insomuch to turn his concentration into a reckless hate. With one fell swoop he drove his axe into the ground, smiting the earth where Darius stood. Thinking that he killed the general, Glasya-Labolas laughed insanely as he pulled his axe up in victory. But Darius was not there to his surprise. Glasya-Labolas turned and searched his area to see where Darius went to, looking over his shoulder and between his legs. But he was gone.

“I wish you had proper aim my foolish friend.”

Glasya-Labolas screamed in utmost agony as Darius separated his foot from his calf with his sword below him. The bloodthirster feel onto one knee as he lost balance. Glasya-Labolas then frantically thrashed his axe around him to see if he could repel Darius. But another cut was made, and Glasya-Labolas found both of his feet severed, both wounds bleeding intensely.

“Where are you coward?! FIGHT ME!” Glasya-Labolas raged.

“I’m right here…”

Glasya-Labolas looked behind him to see Darius smiling sinisterly. In a blink of an eye, Darius lunged himself onto Glasya-Labolas’s back and plunged his cursed blade into the creature’s spin, paralyzing his lower body permanently. The demon reached around to see if he could grab him off his back, but found that he was not there anymore.

“Blood for the blood god…” Darius said mockingly.

With perfect precision, Darius swung his blade right across Glasya-Labolas’s throat. The demon clasped his throat to stop the blood flow. But the wound bled profusely, slowly ending the demon’s time here.

“Well Glasya-Labolas, I will am very grateful that you tried to kill me. But don’t take offense at this defeat… For we shall meet again, and I shall then enslave and torture you along with your kin.” Darius whispered into the demon’s ears.

“I…Ugghhh… Kill…”

The bloodthirster was out of blood. Glasya-Labolas was dead, the titan’s body hitting the ground sealed the message. Darius stepped onto the bloodthirster’s back and surveyed the field. He watched in joy to see his undead army destroy the last vestiges of the Blood God’s forces, taking them captive and putting them in chains. This pleased Darius… This pleased Epithis.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

ok, being a dick by being swamped with art school, the next few parts won't be up for a while. Comments are welcomed any time!


----------



## arturslv




----------



## ThatOtherGuy

You got that right.


Part Seven Continued​

The sound of thousands of feet could be heard throughout the City of Dis. Such thunderous noise however, was pleasing to the ears of the victorious dammed. In wicked chains and painful shackles, Darius and his army lead the captive minions of Khorne into the heart of the second ring of the city. Darius could see up ahead his god and master, sensing his enjoyment of his spoils of war. It was not ten thousand captives though that Darius brought, but it was fifty thousand. Such a number pleased Epithis greatly.

“My Lord and Master, I stand before you with more than what you ask of me. Fifty thousand slaves of the slothful god, my lord. Fifty thousand of his so called fearless demons!” Darius proudly presented.

Epithis scanned the demonic prisoners with absolute satisfaction.
“Darius… Has it not come to your attention about the state of these demons?” Epithis asked.

“No it has not my lord.” Darius replied nervously, feeling that he must of fell short of his master’s expectations.

“Then take a look my general, take a wonderful and proud look.”

Darius looked over the seemingly endless mass of the enslaved. He looked upon the flesh hounds and bloodletters and noticed with pride that all of the hate and rage as ceased to exist among them. They all had the emotion of despair and fear on their faces, while silently panicking inside over what fate might be in store for them. 

“It is this that pleases me the most Darius. It is the idea that one bows to their new master that gives me the ultimate satisfaction. It is the idea that all those who I have conquered bow before me or perish. And you, Darius, have achieved this more than any of my past champions.”

While his skeletal face showed no expressions, Darius could sense that his master was in joy of this capture.

“Then what are we going to do with these inferior beasts my Lord?” Darius asked.

Epithis extended his right hand out and pointed towards a small wicked building.

“BRING OUT THE CAPITIS STONE!” Epithis roared.

Immediately two dammed rushed over to the small building and brought out a large blood encrusted stone rectangle. They then positioned the stone right in front of their lord with utmost enthusiasm. With that done, a particular individual walked out where the dammed removed the stone, brandishing a large and sinister axe.

“Slaves of the Blood God, I present you two options today! You either shall serve me for an eternity, or you shall be executed and burn within the fires of malevolence!” Epithis stated. “Thus, the choice is yours to decide!”

The servants of the Khorne began to shake and panic at this presented fate. Shall they abandon their master of hatred and serve the immortal king, or shall they remain loyal and suffer fates worse than death? Such was the terrifying situation among them.

“I gave you enough time you worthless demons! Let us begin!” Epithis said sternly.

Two dammed soldiers grabbed the first of the bloodletters. They unbound the chains on his feet and dragged over the screaming demon to the Capitis Stone. Soon the demon felt his neck pressed against the cold bloody stone, seeing in the corner of his eye the executioner ready to lob off his head.

“Mercy! Mercy! I shall serve!” Screamed the demon.

The executioner paused his killing blow and the two dammed looked at each other and nodded their heads, agreeing that this demon has truly sworn allegiance. They picked him up with haste and dragged him into a prison compound not far from where they all stood. From there, the fate of the demon was unknown.

“NEXT!”

Darius and Epithis watched the entire fifty thousand captives either blindly swore loyalty and carried off to the prisons or suffered decapitation and damnation. Every plea and every death was nothing more than pure satisfaction to the undead king and his right hand.

“Darius… I hate to spoil this entertainment, but it is time that you should return to the materium. It is time for you to finish what you have started so long ago.” Epithis said to Darius.

Darius paused for a moment after that. As he took another look at the dammed standing before him, a question rose from the depths of his mind.

“But I have one question to ask you my lord, where is the army that once served me in the glorious campaigns in your name? Are they here before you, or are they rotting in the dungeons for failure?”

Epithis again looked at Darius, giving off the feeling of a delightful grin.
“Like I have brought you back, so I did with your army. They were with you all along, living false lives as the soldiers of the Imperium. Once they see your face, they shall remember as well who they were and who they served. They shall return to your side and once again the galaxy will plead for mercy. But I warn you Darius… Only three are not of the original fold.”

“And who are these men you speak of my lord?” Darius asked in deep loyal interest.

“Gabriel, Michael and Virgil. You will have to dispose of them with your own hands. However, do not bring the blade to them once you get back, but wait for my orders… For I shall tell you when to kill them.”

“Yes my lord! I will smite them when you say so.”

“Good… Now you shall leave… But remember… Do not fail me, or I will not be so merciful next time…” Epithis warned.

Just like how he got here, Darius watched the City of Dis around him brake into pieces and fly wildly into the sky like a monstrous hurricane. When all was gone, it switched back. Parts of the mother ship came flying down from the maelstrom, building the grand hall back together piece by piece as if it was made by bricks. When the room was ready and made, the sky above him closed and disappeared, leaving Darius once again, alone in the grand hall as if nothing happened. However it was not the same. The stench of wine and dust was gone. The empty bottles and stains were now made clean and large documents and notes took their place on the table. The room was no longer dark and dim, but beautifully lit, radiating its splendor once more.

“It would be a shame if your men found you in a drunken stupor… So I took the liberty of making you look busy.” Epithis slowly whispered into Darius’s ear.

Darius now again found himself alone in the grand hall. But this time, he was not lost in shame and guilt, but was ready to execute a plan that will shatter reality.


----------



## Serpion5

I wish I`d noticed this sooner man. I really do. I`m up to part six thus far, it`s all too much for one sitting, but I`ll definitely be keeping up with this, in fact I will even subscribe. :good:

EDIT: I`m up to speed now, and this is awesome, truly epic stuff. :goodpost:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Muchos Gracias Amigo!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Hey, just letting you all know that I have lately been really really busy, but I promise the next part up by the end of this weekend. I don't know how many of you are reading this but I ensure that this part will be very interesting. :wink:


----------



## Serpion5

Waiting... 

...

...

...

...I can`t take it! :shout:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Eight​

The first lock was down. The second lock was down. Finally, Virgil put the last key in and began to break open the emergency lock. With a heavy twist and pull, the enormous mechanical contraption within the doors echoed a large boom, signaling that all three locks have been broken. Gabriel, Michael and Vigil then pushed the mammoth doors of the great hall opened. From earlier observation and conclusion, they expected to see their beloved primarch sitting at the end of the hall in a dark drunken stupor, his mind all but consumed with stress. But to their eyes, they saw the complete opposite. Darius was at the end of the great table, working away with vigor on a large charter. The lights were gloriously illuminated and the atmosphere was light and cheerful, again opposite to what they expected. This baffled the trio greatly as they walked towards Darius.

“Could you fine officers give me just one moment? I am almost done with this proposal and I am just adding the final touches.” Darius said as he continued to work.

“What is this charter for?” Gabriel asked in a worrisome curiosity.

“This is a proposal that in which the other primarchs can call to assistance a few squads from the other legions to help them on various campaigns and battles without the permission of Horus. This in turn allows them to have some versatility on certain scenarios and situations. So far Lion El and Dorn support this idea, but it will need at least more than half to approve it via through signatures.”

The trio looked at each other. All this time they thought he was in a madness of stress, but instead he was here doing something that might change the crusade forever. This in its self was pure relief for the group.

“But may I ask as to why did you lock yourself in the hall? And why did you not tell anyone about this proposal?” Virgil inquired.

“I needed a place to concentrate and focus, finding the quarters to be lacking with sound proof walls and room for such a large charter. Why I have also kept this quiet from everyone is that some will object to this as a means of exploiting the other legions. But I know that this will be beneficial overall than troublesome.” Darius smiled confidently as he raised his head to them. “But do not worry; this will be a great benefit to everyone.”

“I see…” Said Michael.

“Now then, I can sense that you were worried about the lack of progress of the crusade. However, within three days we shall mobilize once more on sectors 1133, 2993, and 4420. It won’t be long till were striking scores of victory that will give Russ a good run and make Roboute red with jealousy. So Michael, I ask of you to get the legion prepared for departure within two days and Gabriel could you announce to the forge ships to make preparation as well. Other than that, you are all excused.”

The three of them nodded in understanding of this and proceeded out the hall, leaving Darius once again alone.

“One last thing men! I am putting you three in charge of presenting this document to Lion El once it is finished. I have notified that it will be you presenting this so don’t expect your arrival to be… awkward. Can I trust you on a task like this?”

“Of course my Lord. We will deliver this with utmost haste after the address.” Michael smiled in compliance. 

“Good. A shuttle will be ready for you by tomorrow. This document will be on board when you depart.”

The three of them turned around again and nodded in understanding once more. But once the doors behind them closed however, the three turned towards each other.

“I don’t understand Virgil. You said that his mind was unstable and that it needed repair and therapy, but yet there he was, his mind focused and clean of any disturbances.” Gabriel said slightly surprised at their faulty prediction.

“I swear I could feel a disturbance in that room only some time ago. But this sudden change of attitude feels suspicious. I don’t know about you men, but I am keeping an eye on him.” Virgil replied. “Sure he looks healthy right now, but a prodding in the back of my mind is telling me something is not right.”

“You think that’s the only thing that’s just odd? He asked us to personally deliver this document to Lion El, who I remind you is one hundred sectors away.” Michael stated. 

“And get this Michael: we have to mobilize the legion tonight and then we leave on the marrow to travel one hundred sectors! It takes us at least a week to get the legion going and if lucky takes us two days if the warp drive is merciful!” Gabriel pointed out. “This doesn’t add up… By the time we get back, we’ll miss out half of the first battle.”

“As I said before, this doesn’t feel right my friends. Look, we shall carry out these orders but in the mean time let us keep our ears and eyes on Darius. Though he is our beloved lord, what just happened just gave us a nudge that something is wrong.”

Michael and Gabriel agreed to Virgil’s statement.

“Well then, in the mean time Michael let us get the Archangels up and running again. If we start now I bet we can get the armored core ready by tomorrow and the troops ready after. At least we are getting back on track after the last fruitless days.”

Michael nodded and the two set off towards the captain’s deck, conversing on how to conjure up the legion on such short noticed. Virgil however didn’t brush this off as quickly like the others. While they see this as odd, suspicious and flat out strange, he saw this as something terribly wrong… and terribly familiar.


----------



## Serpion5

It`s a trap!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

its a frap! We can't handle a flavor of that magnitude!

Sorry, that just reminded me of that joke.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Eight Continued​

The grand consortium of war was full, packed with the entire cast of generals, sergeants, captains and officers. Darius sat in the high seat overlooking the entire multitude of his war host, waiting for him address to them all. He smiled as the last of his officers entered the room and took their seat, seeing now that everyone one was here. Darius then wavered his hand at a servant on his side. The small man replied and came over to his lord’s shoulder.

“Are they gone?” Darius whispered into the servant’s ear.

“Yes. Michael, Gabriel and Virgil left just four hours ago. They should be back within two weeks, plus or minus three days depending on conditions of warp travel.”

Darius grinned. “Did Michael and Gabriel alert the legion before they departed?”

“Yes. The Archangels are ready to move out at your call.” The servant answered quietly.

Darius excused the man back into his spot, pleased that everything so far was going according to plan. Once the room was completely silent, Darius rose up before his congregation of war.

“I would first like to say that First Company Captain Michael and Second Company Captain Gabriel will not be with us today. I have ordered them to escort Virgil personally to the Dark Angel’s flagship with some very important work… Work that I entrust to them and them only. Without further a due let us begin.”

The assembly of captain and leaders looked at Darius eagerly as they waited for him to continue. But Darius just stood there with a sinister grin on his face, something that was odd to this crowd. This behavior made the group began to wonder at what Darius is doing just standing there. Ignoring them all, Darius closed his eyes as sense of power and dread beginning to fill his veins.

“And threw this act they shall remember who they are before and who they serve” said a dark and horrible voice.

Within a heartbeat, Darius extended his right arm out forward to the group, which it then immediately burst into black flames. The room gasped at this sudden act, some of them leaning back into their chairs and crying out in panic. But Darius continued to grin as if his arm was fine.

“Snap your fingers like you snap a lamb’s neck” the voice whispered again.

Darius followed through and flicked his flaming wrist and snapped his fingers. The black flames then exploded out of his arm and lunged itself unto the congregation of captains. Like a forest fire during a dry summer, the flames covered the mass with insane speed. Darius’s captains screamed in pain as the black flames seethed and burn not their skins, but their souls. He could see them twist in inhuman angles and thrash about violently on the ground.

“My men, do not worry! I am but freeing you from your false memories of this second life! Soon you shall return to your former glory! You will live again as I! Lord Epithis has brought us all back to finish what we have started!” Darius laughed psychotically.

Still the men continued to shriek under the black flames. But it wasn’t long till the burning flames upon them started to die out. The captains slowly picked themselves up once the fires were extinguished, pulling themselves gently back onto their chairs. Darius could see some of them breathe heavily under a cold sweat while others were just flat out lost in their own mind. But again, as time passed Darius watched his men recover back to normal, but not like they were before. They now sat there with their eyes fixated on Darius, giving off the impression of austere perfect loyalty. All emotion outside of obedience was gone in them. Everything thing besides serving Darius was non-existent in their minds.

“So I can see that all of you are back, am I right?” Darius grinned.

The captains nodded automatically.

“Good! Now that you are all back, what about the troops?”

It wasn’t a moment later till Darius’s personal vox rang out.

“WE STAND READY.” Reported a voice on the other end.

Darius laugh at that. He laughed at all of this. He laughed so hard that it brought only a single tear to his eye. Why? Because everything has returned. His loyal soldiers of ages past now stand ready for him with their guns loaded. His faithful generals and captains sit in front of him patiently for new orders. All of his army, their power and skill, are all now back into his arms. All of this… thanks to the Immortal King.

“Now that things are back on track my captains, it is time to finish what we have started so long ago…” Darius said pleased.

“My unmatched lord, I must bring up the fact that the challenges of today are not the same as they were before. It is not the technology I am talking about, but the political state.” One captain spoke out.

“I see… Care to explain more to everyone Pylos?”

“My lord and fellow conquerors, as I have stated before, this is not like it was thousands of years ago. We are not fighting petty tribes and feeble empires. We are not fighting feral orks and insecure eldar. No, none of that is our problem. To us the problem that stands between us and domination is the Imperium, the empire that we have blindly fought for. It is this pathetic dream of the mankind that is the last wall between us and our goal. Constructed by this idiotic fool know as the Emperor, the Imperium is a false dream that holds us down from our supreme goal. But then the great question arises: how do we destroy the Imperium?” Pylos said sternly before he sat down.

The captains quietly talked and whispered among themselves about this situation, but then were silenced once more.

“Thank you, thank you good captain Pylos” Darius applauded “I always appreciate a nice introduction on our topic from someone else once in a while. But just like he said: how do we destroy the Imperium? Well unlike any of you, I have the answer. You see, there are three components that hold this entire illusion together. Number one is the Emperor. The second are the Primarchs. And third are surprisingly the Chaos Gods.”

The captains and generals nodded and agreed at Darius’s charismatic words.

“The Emperor is easy to dispose. We can do what we did before to the Royal Family if you recall. A little methdortical and kiptxitcan mixed together with a heavy base of tihiganthican topped with a few drops of hyproclitic ostrogentius and finally cursed with Epithis’s Poison and ta-da! A drug that can turn this pseudo hero into a dribbling useless moron. Such a simple solution my comrades…”

“But his psykic powers might be a challenge to this formula my lord…”
Darius whipped his head around to the officer that interrupted him. Grabbing the officer’s own bolt pistol, Darius pressed the gun onto his forehead and pulled the trigger. After a loud crack and an explosion of blood and skull, Darius sat back down. 

“May I remind you all that not only interrupting me is a beg for death, but that I have done this plan before …” Darius sneered.

His captains nodded again, but Darius could see pent up fear this time on their faces.

“Moving on… The second problem is my fellow brothers. But they are even easier to take care of. A little deceit and a few lies and rumors here and there and the next thing you know is a battle of egos that will lead to either their self destruction or service to me. It might look like they are immune to such social corruptions, but still, even the mightiest can fall over the tiniest things… like children over useless toys.” Darius laughed. 

The crowd chuckled along with him for a brief moment before Darius silenced them again.

“Finally, the last little thing that holds this wretched and dirty empire together is the chaos gods. But again ye ask yourself: why would the chaos gods, the entities that wish for the Imperium’s destruction, would want to hold it together? It is simple: because of us! As long as we are here the chaos gods know that any attempts of destroying the Imperium will benefit us, not them. However, if we are removed by the Imperium, then us as a threat ceases to exist, thus leaving the benefits of the Imperium’s destruction to them and them only! They know that Epithis has the greatest power within the mortal realm, and with us here the mortal realm is ours! We are their only competition here… and we have the upper hand! As long as the Imperium remains unified, then the prize remains in no one’s hands. Unless they find a champion of theirs that is of equal or greater power to stop me, then they cannot do anything to stop me here. They will have to sit back and play their pathetic game while we reap the treasures and souls of this galaxy. Funny is it not?” Darius laughed.

The group of generals began to laugh after that speech. Darius was right. Under the divine immortal will of Epithis and the leadership of Darius, the galaxy is theirs!

“And thus we shall begin! We march on the small human empire of Ikkada tomorrow and we will burn it if they do not submit to us! If they do not submit to the will of Lord Epithis!” Darius screamed.

“FOR THE IMMORTAL KING! FOR THE UNDEAD CONQURER! FOR LORD EPITHIS!” Cheered the captains in unison.

“Yes…” Darius whispered to himself “When the three get back, I shall personally… persuade them to follow my lord… If they won’t comply… I will break them.”

Darius sat in his chair and watched his power hungry captains rejoice over their resurrection and this destiny of ultimate control. He watched with utmost pleasure.


----------



## Serpion5

Fantastic. More +rep cookie for you!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Serpion5 said:


> Fantastic. More +rep cookie for you!


Better not be oatmeal raisen...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Nine​


There it was, the last bastion of hope for the Ikkada Empire. With mighty steel walls and gates of titanium, the last people of Ikkada huddled in refuge from the cold armies of Darius. Darius could sense the intimidated people and troops behind those fortifications. He could feel their hope of survival slipping away as they watch the entire legion of Archangels waiting on their doorstep. Such a feeling was delightful for Darius, for now they knew that it was either fight or be crushed under his heel. Trapped… Like animals in a stock yard.

Darius felt a light tap on his shoulder. He turned around and saw captain Ra’loul hold a vox.

“My Lord, prince Grundwald would like to speak to you. He says he wishes to end the siege and make a truce through peace.” Ra’loul said as he presented the vox.

Darius grabbed the vox as he rolled his eyes, annoyed by this weaklings offer.
“You wish to speak to me?” He said sternly.

“Yes… I wish to speak about terms of peace and mercy here. I propose…”

“If you want to speak about such things then why don’t you come out of your little fort and talk to me one on one like a real noble.” Darius interrupted rudely.

There was a pause on the other side, like as the prince was scared to talk back. But Darius heard Grundwald swallow his fear and picked up the vox again.

“Then I will meet you at the gates, only if you come unarmed and come with only four guards.” Grunwald replied nervously.

“The gates? Do you think I’m a fool?! No, we meet half way from my legion and your city, both out of each other’s reach. You can bring guards if you want Grunwald, but that won’t protect you if you dare trifle with me. In fact, let’s make this fun shall we? You come alone and I will also, completely unarmed. Those are the terms and if you don’t comply then all chances of peace without violence will be discarded and your city will burn.”

“Uhhh… Uhh…”

“What is it Grunwald? Do you not love your people so much as to risk your life for them?” Darius mocked.

“Fine, I shall see you soon.” Grunwald agreed weakly.

“Such a man’s actions just go to show that not all are born to lead, let alone be in charge of anything.” Darius laughed as he crushed the vox in his hands. “Ra’loul, order whirlwinds to load up and be on standby. If this prince tries to do anything moronic then I want the artillery to be ready to fire on the city at my call.” Darius ordered.

Ra’loul nodded and rallied the artillery to be on standby.

“Trifle with me Grundwald, and I shall show you no mercy…” Darius muttered.




The field was silent as the primarch waited for Grunwald. He stood their impatiently as he watched the gates of the terrified city, waiting to see if the prince would come out or not. All this waiting for such a stupid talk of peace and truce was starting to annoy Darius more with every second. Peace… what was that foolish prince thinking? Does he truly feel that Darius is going to spare this last city, out of all the cities he has conquered and burned, and leave it in peace? What a fool, Darius thought to himself, what a poor fool.
Just as his patience was about gone, he heard the gates slowly open in the distance. Darius took a step closer and could see that Grunwald finally manned up. Walking alone with a blue flag, Grunwald made his way towards Darius.

“You see Grunwald, a true leader of his people doesn’t arrive late for talks.” Darius jeered.

The prince ignored his words and continued to press on towards him, finally stopping only a few feet away. He had a mixed expression of terror and forced bravery all over his face as he stared up at Darius. Darius stared at him in return, chuckling to himself about Grunwald’s scrawny and weak appearance.

“Before we begin Grunwald, I would like to share something quite important with you.”

Grunwald looked at Darius with interest.

“What is it that you want to speak of?” The prince asked quietly.

“You see, when I was a younger man, I used to live in a city called Valencia. It was a proud and beautiful city, a place where technology met art, a sprawling metropolis of prosperity and life that was almost unequaled… And I loved it. But I loved it not for the riches and opportunities, but loved it because of the benevolent people. It was them that I did all I could to make the world a better place for them, even with my humble position when I was young. Then after years of hard work and through good people, I became their ruler. With that position, I pushed the people and the lands to greater extents, making the proud city even grander and richer. However, we did have a problem within the lands. The nation of Lombard was on a war path against us. It was then I had to step up and become more than a leader. With our troops paling in comparison to theirs, I had to lead and direct like no other if I were to achieve victory. They then finally came upon the gates of Valencia, armed with tanks and weapons of war. But as I said, I lead my people like no other during that siege. And after a long day and night I came out victorious.”

“What does this have to do with me?” Grunwald asked.

“Well, you in an interesting sense remind me of my younger self. You stand here to defend your city and ensure peace without bloodshed, which I did as well back then. You stand here, talking to the enemy who wants nothing more than you lands, riches and the people. All of this, I did as well. However, there is one difference between now and then.”

“What?”

Darius grinned at Grunwald. “The wonderful difference is that the defender will not be victorious this time… It will be the conqueror who shall take the spoils of war.”

Grunwald trembled at those words. He could see in the mad eyes of the primarch that his message rang true: he and his people will be defeated.
“But to spice things up, I shall give you two options Grunwald. One, you and your people can surrender. If you do, I will first castrate the men and hand them over to the Mechanicus as new servitors, then I will take your women and send them to the brothels of the Imperial guard and finally I will put your children to work in the forge ships where they shall supply my victorious troops. Your second choice is that I will take your city by storm, kill all those who oppose, enslave your people and remove your city from the face of the earth. Those are your options weak prince… choose wisely.”

Grunwald stood silently as he shook with fear. It was dammed if you do and dammed if you don’t for the people of Ikkada, and their fate rested upon this frail weak prince. But unknown to Grunwald, Darius wanted his choice now.

“Grunwald, did you ever hear the news about your father and mother’s death?”

“Yes… They died during the siege of Falkirk when you and your army stormed the city…”

Darius could see the anger slowly building up in Grunwald after that infuriating reminder.

“Did anyone tell you how they died?” Darius grinned.

“From your dam guns!” Grunwald yelled.

The fires within the prince now burned red. Darius was amused on how this man went from a weakling who wanted peace to an enraged man yearning for vengeance. Little did Grunwald knew, this anger was fueling Darius’s plan.

“Actually it wasn’t the artillery. The palace was too far for the whirlwinds to strike.”

“Then how?!”

Darius couldn’t wait to reveal the truth. “Well… I remember after me and first company blew down the doors of the palace. There I saw them huddled in the corner of the bedroom like scared animals. Your father mustered his last bits of courage and lunged at me with a knife, but I just simply severed his head with my blade. Your mother’s death was a little more interesting. You see, we took the remaining oils from the fragrance candles and drenched her with them after we stripped her naked. Then with a simple lighter we set her ablaze and threw her off the balcony. You should have seen the faces of your sisters… It was absolutely priceless. After that, we hanged your sisters and younger brother in the forum and there they still hang… a reminder to your now enslaved people of what happens to those who dare stand against me.” Darius smiled. “So now… are you going to stand like a real man or give up?”

Grunwald lost it.

“NO! I SHALL SEE THE END OF YOU AND YOUR HORRIBLE ARMY!! I WILL PERSONALLY HAVE YOU KILLED WITH MY OWN BLADE! YOU BLOODY CRUSADE SHALL END TODAY –“

Darius back handed him in the face and sent the prince flying to the ground. Without a moment to waste Darius then pulled out his storm bolter and blasted Grunwalds head off. His plan worked. Darius got the answer he planned for. Anger is such a good way to make people choose foolish decisions.

“And so ends the Ikkada blood line…” Darius laughed.

The primarch put his gun away and grabbed Grunwald’s headless body. With one arm his shoved the flag pole into the soft earth and with the other impaled his corpse through the anal and out the throat. Darius then could hear the faint cries of men as they saw this new gruesome trophy. Darius then turned on his vox by his ear, grinning at the new panic of Ikkada.

“Ra’loul? Open fire on the gates and wall, I want the entire west wing leveled. Leave no soldier standing.”


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

not to sound like a shameless bump, but I am totally caught up in school, so they story won't be added for a while. Peace.


----------



## Serpion5

Take your time. It`s been worth the wait so far. :good:


----------



## Hammer49

Great story. Ive been reading sections over the last few days. Look forward to the next installment.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Hey homies,

I haven't been able to write for a while, I've been out of town for the last week and my comp is shot, but I do have the outline for the next part. Please be patient and thanks for reading.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

People... I have a very important announcement... This story has officially reached over 41,000 words. and 81 pages. Holy fuck... But hey, lets get going on with this thing!


Part Ten​

The ugly black sky once again roared with anger as a lightning bolt darted across the weeping heavens. It has been nothing but a stormy tempest since the beginning of the siege on the last stronghold of Ikkada, a perfect atmosphere for the city’s eventual doom. As ordered by Darius, the Archangels unleashed their fury upon the west wing of the strong hold, bombarding it with artillery and mortar with merciless precision. While the walls of the mighty citadel were strong and sound against the weapons of normal men, they were no match for the might of Darius and his astartes. The walls were hit with shell after shell until the steel frames began to buckle and shatter, finally leaving its vulnerable concrete core exposed. It wasn’t long till the next thing the city knew was that the west wing was nothing but rubble. Without hesitation Darius unleashed his legion upon the city like a pack of wolves upon the fresh kill. Rhinos, Landraiders, Predators and troops rushed upon the now defenseless defenders and before they knew it the entire legion was within the city. Ordering themselves in a fashion in which the enemy cannot possibly escape, the marines blocked all ways in and out of the city. This was surely a time of great despair and agony for the grieving populace. But on the other hand, Darius was elated and prideful of this last battle of the campaign. Like before, he walked into the mist of the quivering populace like if he was a glorious liberator. He held his head up with pride to know the enemy who told him that they could not be beaten was now begging for mercy. Darius approached the remaining civilian populace accompanied with his veterans, stopping only a few paces away from the people.

“I must say this must be the most pathetic attempt of defending what you hold so precious.” Darius mocked. “You have here some mighty walls and fine artillery, but instead you cower inside the bunkers praying for the dawn. You can obviously do better can you?”

The silent populace looked at each other after the addressed question, all too scared to come up with a reply.

“Well that doesn’t matter, you won’t have another chance to prove yourselves anyways. To get onto to business, let us begin! Like before I shall offer you two fates: you either comply and become subject to a more ‘friendly’ ending, or I shall put you all to the sword and insure that not one stone remains standing in this city. Choose wisely people of Ikkada… unlike your foolish prince.” Darius smiled.

The civilians began to whisper and talk about what they should do. Some said that they rather die while others believed that their lives are too precious to lose. But Darius looked upon them with limited patience as they silently debated, whishing for an answer now. 

“You know I do not have all day to wait for your answer! If you cannot decide then I shall decide for you! I-“

Darius was cut off with a sudden cry of an infant. He looked to see a mother standing to the left of him holding a small babe in her arms. As soon as she looked upon the eyes of the mad tyrant, the mother began to do all she could to silence the upset child. Darius however took great offense to this child’s pointless screaming. He approached the mother angry, who was now frantically trying to hush the child. Grabbing the babe by legs, he lifted the child high up in the air, daggling him over the concrete. The mother tried to reach out and grab the child back, but her attempts were foiled with the restraint of an astartes.

“I do not care for what age you are, what position you hold, or what respect you have, YOU DO NOT INTERRUPT ME!” Darius yelled furiously.

The next thing the people saw was a true testament of a tyrant. Darius dropped the baby on the ground, breaking the small child’s legs and arms. The babe began to wail at the top of its lungs in pain, but Darius did not care. He then crushed the infant’s head under his iron heel like it was an egg shell. If that wasn’t enough, he twisted his foot, grinding what flesh was under him. Upon this sight, the mother of the child began to scream furiously in anger and pain. She cursed Darius with words of vengeance and scorn as she tried to break free of the astartes’s grasp. But Darius wasn’t through. Reaching out for the mother’s hair, he grabbed her and pulled her back into the front of the silent crowd. While she was kicking and screaming to break free, Darius pulled out his gifted sword from hell while ignoring her cries. Once drawn, he licked the blade in an act of sadistic display of power in front of the mother, grinning with a madness that was impossible to match. After that without hesitation he drove the sword down the woman’s throat, skewering her like a pig. She kicked and gagged as the blade was driven deeper into her body. Within a few moments however, she was dead, dead from internal bleeding. Darius then kicked her body off of his blade and wiped off the blood with her skirt as a sign of ultimate authority. Such was the atrocity of this act that it left the entire crowd stunned.

“I see that you have made your decision already then… BURN THIS CITY IN THE NAME OF EPITHIS!”

The entire legion complied and the next thing history remembered was the entire butchery that commenced. The marines blasted the feeling crowd with their bolters and plasma rifles while the armored division began to level entire buildings. Within an hour there was a raging inferno burning in the heart of the city; a fire of such grand proportions that it could have been seen miles away. Such was the death of the innocent that their cries could be heard from miles outside of the city. But while his troops were emotionless during the slaughter, Darius laughed as he maimed and killed. He could feel the cries and screams of the innocent being put to death by the thousands through his veins. He could feel his troops brining destruction in his bosom. He could feel his master’s approval over this entire campaign… a campaign that shall be remembered not as a military act, but a statement to all about the power of Darius… of Epithis.

When the dawn finally broke through the tempest of the night, the light revealed nothing but ash and debris. Rubble, skeletons and echoes were all that remained after the last stand of Ikadda. The city ceased to exist as Darius looked over the remains on the hills where his army once stood as they waited for his call during the confrontation with the prince.

“Captain Ahab!”

The eleventh company captain hustled over to Darius upon order.

“What is your will oh great lord?”

“Rally the legion back aboard the ships and get them prepared for the next campaign… and also tell Brother Levi that this campaign needs to be ‘tweaked’ in the reports… if you know what I mean.” Darius grinned.




The three of them sat quietly as their transport was approaching the battle barge “The Angel of Absolution”. Michael sat in the corner away from the others, writing away in his log about the various things that could be done for his company. Gabriel was on the opposite side of the room from Michael, sitting their patiently without making a sound. Virgil sat in the middle, holding the grand charter that Darius wrote for his brothers to sign with reverence. While it never occurred to him since they have left, it wasn’t till now that Virgil’s physical senses picked up something weird with the document. He unrolled the great paper to look at the heading, curious as to what it specifically said. Other than an introduction of utmost serious business, the whole thing read out as to what Darius claimed it to be. But something was not right it felt like before. The paper, Virgil felt, was very smooth and elegant, as if it was made of plastic. Second, the font and writing style of the text was over the top stylistic, each and every letter looked like it was painted by an artist than wrote. And third, the most eye catching feature out of all was Darius’s signature at the end. The letters ended in a perfect curve rather than a faded point and the darkness of the ink was almost pitch black, something that a pen cannot achieve on this type of paper. But before Virgil could investigate these unusual properties, the captain of the ship announced that they were boarding.

As they disembarked their transport, the three of them expected to be greeted by a welcoming party. However, instead they found themselves in the mist of some very confused Dark Angels, opposite as to what Darius said earlier about their noted appointment. But before the three could do anything about their sudden arrival, they were addressed by a marine of higher status.

“Can we help you my fellow brothers?”

The three of them looked to see Cypher standing there, puzzled by their unnotified arrival.

“Yes. By the orders of our primarch, Lord Darius, we have a planned meeting with Lion’El dealing with the matter of Charter 4665, or other known as the Auxiliary Act.” Said Virgil as he addressed the bystanders and Cypher with formality.

“If it was a planned meeting then why were we not told of your coming? Surly if this was organized then we wouldn’t be standing here baffled by your sudden arrival, am I wrong?” Cypher pointed out.

“We were ordered to come here and speak with Lion’El about this charter. He told us before departure that you were all well aware of our arrival. Perhaps this has all been lost in translation then.” Said Michael. “Or are you saying that our lord is a liar?”

“Very well then, I shall take you to the main control room of the ship. There you shall find Lion’El and you can have your attention with him. Follow me.” Cypher said politely.

The three of them followed Cypher and two marines to the control room. Throughout their walk, the three of them gave glances at each other, telling each other through their eyes that this whole planned meeting was a bit… off. But their doubts were pushed aside when they entered the massive room that orchestrated the ship and the fleet.

“Our gracious and mighty lord, I have guests of the Arch Angels who wish to speak with you on important matters regarding this charter.” Cypher announced.

Lion El turned around from his command seat in the center of the room and faced the three with an odd expression of his face.

“Charter? What is this for?” Lion’El asked curiously
.
Gabriel, Virgil, and Michael knelt in respect as the lion approached them. Seeing that their politeness was enough, Lion’El ordered them up and took the document out of Virgil’s hands. The great primarch unraveled the large paper and began reading it, muttering out every word to himself in the process. Minutes later Lion’El handed back the document with an odd look on his face.

“Did you say that Darius acknowledged me about this document and you arrival?” Lion El questioned.

“He did sire.” Gabriel replied with respect.

“Did he tell you what was written within this document? Its contents?” Lion El asked again.

“He did sire.”

“Interesting…” Lion El whispered quietly.

Lion’El paused again to take a second glance at the document. Never before had he heard such a proposal of such odd considerations. But rather than showing his suspicion right in front of these fine men, Lion’El acted with interest by giving them a fair smile.

“Tell Darius that this document is much appreciated. I believe his proposal shall do much good for the legions during the crusade and I will consider signing it when I have available time. After that I shall pass the word. But in the mean time, head back to your legion for they need you. Word has it that the campaign on Ikkada was very successful against those inferior barbarians.”

“Thank you for your time. It is greatly appreciated.” Virgil bowed humbly. “You politeness and honor will not go unnoticed with the Arch Angels.”

“Brother Edmund, please escort these men back to their ship safely. Also tell captain Issac to refuel it as well.” Ordered Lion’ El.

Escorted with several guards, the three Arch Angels moved back towards their ship in the hanger, satisfied in completing their master’s orders and Lion El’s consideration. But when the three left the control room, the fair smile on the primarch’s face vanished and was replaced with suspicious and curious look. Lion El took another look at the document and just like Virgil earlier, felt that there was something odd about it. He sat down back in his commanding seat and once again analyzed the document head to toe. Just like Virgil noticed, Lion El found the paper to be smooth and free of any texture, almost like it was made of synthetic material. The texts and signature were also stand outs as something very unusual as well. But Lion El was not done with the document. He ripped off the top corner and licked it, trying to see if it tasted like paper. But too much surprise it didn’t taste like anything! Flavorless! The smell of it also was completely odorless as well, making this ‘paper’ not paper at all! But Lion’ El did not stop there. He took out his knife and tried to cut off a piece of the document, and found too much surprise that is slightly… bleed as he cut it. Bleed a black ichors to be precise. Upon this slightly disturbing realization, Lion’El signaled for one of his honor guards. As soon by his side, the guard bent over to hear his lord’s orders.

“Brother Lazarus I need you to gather a small kill team on the double.” Lion El whispered. “And tell them to follow the Arch Angel transport all the way to their main barge “Heaven’s Wrath”. There I want them to be on standby in out of sight and out of sense. Tell them not to engage in any combat or in any affairs with the Angels until I say so by my orders.”

“Yes sir.”

Lion El watched Lazarus call through main communications about his order.

“Something is wrong here…” Lion El whispered to himself as he looked again at the document. “Very wrong… ”




Slinging his sword into his sheath, Darius sat down in his grand chair in his quarters alone. He looked at his map and he began to proudly mark off the systems that he had either enslaved or burnt to the ground with his pen. In a matter of a week, his legion blitzkrieg through three systems, bringing them all to their knees before his unquestionable authority… An accomplishment that even Horus would have a difficult time to beat. But as he was about to set his works and maps aside, a wonderful and familiar dark voice spoke to him.

“I am pleased Darius… Before it would have taken you weeks upon weeks to clear out three systems… especially one with a very stubborn people... But now that you are back into my command, it only took you six days to annihilate your enemies… You have truly shown yourself and your army…”

“Thank you my King… Before this life I would have only conquered states and lands with primitive weapons and weak armor… But now… Now with this new body and new tools of war, your conquests and rule shall be spread farther than I could even imagine! I thank you my King! I thank you for my resurrection and enlightenment!” Darius wept in demented gratitude over his master’s pride.

“And your loyalty has never been better… But on to something more important Darius…” Epithis spoke softly.

“Whatever you ask it shall be done!” Darius replied fanatically.

“As I have said before, all who stand with you now are the same exact soldiers who stood with you fifteen thousand years ago… with an exception of three new souls…” 

“Virgil, Gabriel and Michael! Yes my lord, is it time to convince them to join by the blade?”

“Almost… While Gabriel and Michael are both men of mortal parentage who will easily fall, Virgil however is not.” Epithis again spoke.

“What do you mean by this?” Darius asked baffled. 

“He will return in two days as you know. I shall not reveal his secretes myself, but his letters will… Read well, for his lies and falsehood is the only thing protecting him from your persuasiveness and his sanity unlike the others… Go to his quarters... Be enlightened by this liar secretes…”

The presence of his master lifted after those words. Following what he said and also out of his own interest, Darius stood up and walked out of the door. Through passage ways and down the halls, Darius arrived at Virgil’s private quarters. Unlocking the door, Darius step into his room and found the place to be neatly clean and organized. The primarch began to search the desk and drawers to see these letters Epithis was talking about. But after he tore the room up, not one letter was to be found. But his eye finally caught a cabinet that he forgot to search. Finding the small door locked, Darius hacked it open with his blade in one fell blow. With the door busted off, Darius reached inside and pulled out a handful of letters of royalty. Sitting in Virgil’s seat, Darius skimmed over these letters. Some of these letters were nothing more than strange and philosophical arguments against some other librarians and heads, such as Arhiman and Malcador. But after searching through the entire pile of these papers, Darius came across a few that were what his master has spoken of.

_“It has been chosen that you are to travel to the Verrocchio system and to take political position within the Valencia government on the planet of Pompeii. The Emperor has personally chosen you for this task Virgil, for as he saw you as to be the one of the brightest and most competent out of all he has chosen. We have a ship ready for you to leave within the next week and we have all that you need packed and ready. I honestly do not know when we will arrive to Pompeii, but we promise it will not be that terribly long. We shall be brining the second legion once they are prepared and as the Emperor has stated “return a lost soul of great worth to man back into the fold”. I have faith in you that you shall find him and prepare his mind and skill for our arrival. Until then, this is our last letter. I shall see you shortly before you go though.

~ Malcador”_

Darius couldn’t believe that Virgil lied to him through this. His trusted right hand man was not a born of country but a servant sent from the Emperor himself! Darius was now infuriated with this falsity, but instead of throwing a fit he picked up the next letter. This one however, was from the Emperor himself.

_“I thank you for preparing Darius and his legion into serving mankind. Not only will they help bring worlds of innocent people into the fold of the Imperium, but they will also strengthen the minds of all those they encounter with courage and honor. 

However Virgil my friend, I do need to bring up one more thing, and this will be the last time we ever speak of it. It was not your fault. It was your people’s undoing in which caused them their downfall and destruction. You must not dwell on the past failures of someone else’s mistakes. I knew you tried to be noble and save them with your wisdom, but their life style and arrogance was their doom, not because they didn’t listen to you. However, though it looks cowardly to forgo your identity with them after their fall and join us, it is not. You knowledge and experience with them has greatly aided us into learning how to prevent such an atrocity from ever accruing to mankind. Because of your helpful insight, the Imperial Truth would never have been this strong and well refined. Out of all of them that I have ever met, you are the most noble and honorable. Even so much as to be considered a brother with mankind. But on my orders under law, we shall never speak of this again unless by my call.”_

Unlike the last one, this letter made little sense to Darius. Who were these people who met their doom? Who were these people that Virgil came from? But through deeper pondering, this only added more evidence that Virgil in reality was a liar all along, working with him not as a friend, but a dam agent of the weak and false Emperor.

“So that little rat is nothing more than a cheat…” Darius mummered.

“Interesting on how your closest mortal friend was playing a charade all along. He claimed to be a country man but now you see that he is nothing more than a shadow of honesty. But for all we know Darius, he could be holding more lies behind you…” Epithis spoke.

Darius’s blood began to boil. Epithis was right. This could just be the tip of the iceberg in a series of false truths and distorted facts. Virgil could not be trusted… he must be punished for this treason.

“But one thing I must ask you my king… If Virgil is not who he is, then who is he truly?”

“In the back room there is a safe… Break the seals and in there ye shall find a black alien box… In there shall tell you who he was… originally…”

Darius stood up and threw the chair aside, eager to reveal the truth of this dirty lying traitor. But before he could smite off the locks with his blade, Epithis had one last comment.

“On second thought Darius… Rather than bringing Virgil under our banner… Torture him and kill him when the time is right… For I agree with your last unconsented thought… He must be made an example to all who lie to you and me.”


----------



## Serpion5

Oh? This revelation concerning Virgil is very intriguing... :shok:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Serpion5 said:


> Oh? This revelation concerning Virgil is very intriguing... :shok:


oh its going to be a titty twister alright.

But back on business, I almost have the next part finished but I won't be posting it up for a while. This is my last push of school this week and after Friday, I shall have massive time to finish up all my fluff and writing. But on a note to those who read, please send me back some stuff that you did/did not like or any constructive critism. It would be really cool to know some stuff to work on for later stories. Thanks for reading!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Yeah got more done!

Part Eleven​

Michael took a deep breath and inhaled the smell of Tirgirius’s lush fields, savoring the smell of fall harvest before the stench of war.

“I must confess Gabriel, this couldn’t have been a better day to fight in the Emperor’s name.” Michael said as he communicated through his vox. “Such a shame that this field will never be the same once this is over.”

“Quiet true. This Eden is almost too innocent to destroy with bloodshed.” Gabriel replied. “Such a poor fate don’t you think?”

“Agreed… Any word on when to engage Lithia’s forces?”

There was a short pause followed by some static before Gabriel replied.

“Negative. I heard down from the vine that we are still waiting for the navy to blockade the skies to make room for heavy support. Other than that not a word.”

“Report when any info comes through then.” Michael closed.

Michael dialed down his vox and put it aside, sighing at another report of inactivity. Rather than being idle in the back until engagement, Michael decided to meet his first company, feeling that it would be proper to warm them up. He strode forward and there he found them in their austere columns and strict positions, waiting to wage war. But unlike before, there was something odd about them that Michael noticed. Their posture and order was perfectly solid to the point that they looked like statues. They didn’t sway slightly like a normal marine would while waiting, instead were petrified in their stance. While this granite like discipline seemed out of the ordinary for Michael, nevertheless he brushed it off and ordered his men into the engagement stance as the first of the exercises. Within a heart beat the troops obeyed and with perfect synchronization they went from the idle to combat ready. This again felt odd for Michael, feeling that there was a lack of humanity in their movement. But rather than dwelling on this slightly strange behavior, Michael put them at ease and left, and started with the second exercise. But as he was about to bark his order, his vox buzzed in.

“Michael come in.”

“What is it Gabriel?” Michael answered immediately.

“I got orders from Darius that we are going to engage Lithia’s forces in t-minus eighty minutes. The plan according to HQ is the Armored Assault Core will be dispatched first followed by companies fourteen, eighteen, and three. You and first company are to hit the right flank after engagement. Darius said that you and a squad of terminators will deep strike in after their following, specifically right into the thick of it. Me and the Seraphim will hit the artillery and then the back. If all goes according to plan, we should have the army neutralized with minimal casualties.”

“Good. Is the sky under our control?”

“Mostly. Lithia’s air force is heavily crippled and most of their heavy craft is grounded, leaving them with nothing more than light harassment and dog fighters. This battle shouldn’t take too long if everything goes according to plan as I said before.” Gabriel finished.

“Excellent. I’ve been looking forward to some action since we’ve left.” Michael said with a twinge of excitement.

“Same as well. One last thing though… Am I the only one who feels like our men are acting a little… different? Like as our men were behaving more like machines than humans.”

Michael paused at that question, now seeing that this new found discipline was not only confined to his company.

“No… No you are not. I too see the stone cold attitude within the men. But I don’t think it’s anything to worry about in the end though. Darius must have shaped them up since we were gone.” Michael replied hesitantly.

“Well if that’s the case then things would be probably moving a lot faster now… Hold on a second…”

Michael was put on standby as Gabriel was talking to someone on the other end. Within seconds after he reconnected.

“Michael? I just got word that we are to meet at Darius’s transport at the LZ right now.”

Gabriel hung up on the other end and without a moment to spare Michael strode to the LZ quickly. There he found all of the captains and sergeants gathered around Darius, waiting patiently for everyone to arrive. Once all of the military personal of hierarchy arrived, Darius began his over view.

“My brothers! To our luck the battle will be quick and straight to the point against these foolish Lithians today. Once this army is broken, the cities and ports will be officially under our control. As I have passed down to every commander, the plan is simple: The armor core shall hit first followed by the supporting companies. This should break their natural defensive positions and barriers with little problem. This will be followed by the Seraphim hitting the back, thus neutralizing any cowards and their artillery. And last but not least, the Fist Company shall deep strike the left flank which is considered to be the most vulnerable side. With that said and done, I shall remind you that any who falter under the lord’s command and sight shall be executed without thought. For our will shall be done! Once again, those who falter shall feel my blade…”

The captains and officers applauded and cheered Darius, claiming to each other that his inspiring speeches and talks are that of unparallel performance. However, Gabriel and Michael were a little shocked at the last few sentences.

“My lord, did you say anyone who falters will be immediately punished?" Gabriel asked as he and Michael approached Darius

“Yes I did. Is there any objections to that?” Darius smiled.

“No it’s just that we have never heard you say such a… cold thing before.”

Darius laughed. “Do not fear my brothers. It is just a small fear tactic that insures our moral and reminds them the importance of their duty. Besides, the fate I shall bring to cowards is far less severe than that of the other primarchs as you know… especially compared to Alexandre’s… if such an act ever comes to pass. Now be gone! Go warm up your men and prepare, for as we speak the Lithians are entrenching themselves deeper and deeper to the point that they might as well form roots from their feet.”

Gabriel and Michael nodded in somewhat of agreement to that. Leaving them behind, Darius left the two and made his way towards the front line. With Darius out of their sight and hearing, Michael leaned over to Gabriel.

“Well to be honest that last line sounded more like the words of a tyrant rather than our glorious leader.” Michael muttered. “Something must have had changed since we’ve left.”

“I agree… But as before, let us play along here. If anything truly goes out of the ordinary, we shall talk to Virgil. But let us move, we have t-minus twenty eight minutes before engagement.” Gabriel said as he turned and walked away.

Michael watched Gabriel disappear behind his troops, acting out if nothing was going on. But Michael on the other hand, felt that confining these new worries was not healthy. Since when did Darius ever need to threaten his troops into fighting valiantly? Since when did a punishment, if there was any, have to become insanely severe? This was of great concern to Michael, but in the end Gabriel was right. Just play along for the moment… maybe things will go back to normal after this campaign.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Commander Geese stood on the over look above his men, constantly monitoring the landscape to predict the Archangel’s movements. For the past three hours since their arrival, the space marines on the other side have done nothing but sit there… As if they were taunting them with their inactivity. However, even if this was the case, Geese was not even remotely intimidated by it. The reason why is that he couldn’t be in a time like this. 

“Lord Commander Geese!”

The gritty general turned his attention towards a young lad, running to him with a PTP communicator in his hand.

“I have a message here from Admiral Corvak.” The man said as he gasped for breath.

Geese grabbed the communicator and read the encrypted text message.

_*Our heavy support is down and all we are left is with dog fighters and some stealth crafts. This is it Geese; you either make it or break it. *_

Geese handed the device to his guard on the left and pardoned the young lad. The message that was sent changed the scenario completely: this was their last stand and they cannot fail. Geese pondered about the new condition for a moment before he had to do the inevitable. Climbing down from the short post, Geese sighed and with his guards made his way towards the firing line. Passing through troops, tanks, artillery and walkers, Geese walked slowly as so he could see every face of every man he passed. When he reached the last of the concrete tank traps, he turned around and looked at his awaiting army. He bit down on his lower lip in slight frustration, knowing that these will probably be the last words that these poor men will hear from him. Grabbing his PTP communicator, Geese tuned into the main line, ready to speak. The troops, upon seeing this, tuned in as well to hear their commander’s last words.

“My fellow soldiers” Geese began “I would like to say before we take our final stand, that you are the finest troops that I have ever worked with. None before have showed any valor and honor like you have. I will consider it to be the greatest honor to fall today alongside you than to die by old age. For you see, none before have we faced a foe so determined to enslave us to a false leader. These marines, these… murderers want to take everything thing from us! It is true however, that this is not our first time fighting against these warriors. Forty years ago to be precise, me, and most likely your fathers, fought valiantly against them; we fought with vigor against those dark angels as they called themselves. But they were different compared to these thugs! They had honor and had respect, nothing that these heartless heathens have! They wanted union, not destruction which these monsters crave! However, even though we proved the victor then, we face certain defeat now if we falter. For reasons I simply cannot explain or see, this time they have out done us in every way possible. From flanking to charging to counter attacking, these marines outpace us by four steps! But do not let their prior victories discourage you fellow men! We shall not fall to this tyrant that leads them if we hold together and fight in unison like brothers! Like before, we had prevailed! Our guns and armored divisions had proved them wrong in the past and dammit it will prove them wrong again! This day we fight! This day we shall defend our freedoms against this dictator!”

Geese hung up and within seconds the entire army roared with vigor and insperation. If all went according to plan, they will succeed against the impossible Geese thought to himself. But then again, it was a long shot.
But only a few minutes after that last speech, word broke out that the Archangel’s were on the move, making way towards their position. Geese followed immediately after that, commanding the men to form up and stand firm as he walked past them. Upon hear orders the infantry loaded and charged their solar rifles while the walkers had their missile silos on lock. If it was like the Dark Angels forty years ago, then the tactics should be similar: infantry charge up front and the armor division strikes the side. But as the adversary approached, Geese could see that this assault was much different. Instead of assault marines, the spear head were their mighty tanks and land raiders, designed and built this time to shatter the front line. Now knowing what is to come, Geese ordered the walkers and artillery to unleash hell upon range. Soon screams of missile and plasma mortar came down upon the charging vehicles. While at first it looked like the barrage was doing significant damage, Geese could tell that it was not: Only a few of the great vehicles were turned over. Again Geese called out for more salvos and was answered once more. Another barrage was unleashed but it yielded the same results: only a few dead tanks out of the hundreds. To make matters worse, the armored core was only fifty meters away.

Like a steel wall on rocket fuel, the Archangel’s full on assault was impossible to stop. The tanks and raiders smashed through the barriers that were designed to withstand infantry and light vehicles, and crushed the firing line like bugs. Their guns went ablaze as they finished trampling the first front, unleashing autocannon and lascannon alike into the disorganized fray. But Geese had an answer to this problem though like a good commander would. He bellowed out to his support squads to fire upon the tanks with the Helios Cannons, stating that ‘don’t stop until their empty’. His orders were answered and soon the supporting heat cannons were on full powers. Rays of concentrated plasma began to melt and burn through the steel hulls of the predators and land raiders, turning them slowly into piles of slag. Upon seeing the destruction of the tanks, the Lithian front line troops regrouped themselves and launched a counter assault, seeing this as a chance to turn the tables. However, they were met up with the immediate following wave of astartes that were just behind, something that they could not withstand up close. While the solar rifles proved to be effective against light armor and open ******, they were useless against this newer version of power armor the astartes donned, seeing the concentrated heat blasts simply burn the top layer of steel out of many. The poor soldiers of Lithian were then in return mercilessly hewed down by bolter fire and flamer. In fact, such was the killing speed of the break in that the Lithian army was now only half the size. When Geese looked upon this sight, he felt all hope begin to crumble and fade away. But the true killers had yet to come.

Screaming from the sky like balls of fire, hundreds of assault marines crashed down right beside the helios cannons and artillery. Soon a slaughter of both men and machine began as the assault marines hewed and hacked with their power swords at the heavy support and unleashed clusters of metal bombs onto the vehicles. While these marine bore the visage of divine angelic angels, Geese could tell that they were in truth wolves in sheep’s clothing. Seeing that now the battle was lost in favor of the Archangel’s, Geese had only one thing left to do: fight to the death. Pulling out his honor mace from his side, Geese charged into the group of astartes closest to him like a mad man. He first tackled one of the assault marines and bashed him to death in the head with his mace, smiling with joy kill one of these murderers. Upon killing the marine, Geese went after another like a blood lusted monster. Again he charged at another and smashed the head to a bloody pulp, adding another to his death toll. But his little frenzy died soon when he felt a great hand on his shoulder. Within one swift move he was thrown onto the blood soaked ground, his chest pressed firmly as his assailant pressured his foot onto his back. Geese tried to reach for his mace to see if he could counter attack, but it was too far out of reach.

“I wouldn’t try to fight back you know… We have a much better option if you surrender than this bloodshed.”

“Better option? You mean enslave us and destroy everything we hold dear?!” Geese spat back. “I would rather die than surrender to such villains as you!”

Geese then twisted himself in a manner as to break himself free from the pressure. With that lifted off he scrambled forward and grabbed his mace, ready to swing it at his oppressor. But upon sight of the man who held him down, Geese found himself staring down the barrel of a melta gun.

“Enslave? Since when did we commit such a horrible thing to our human brothers, even if they were our enemy?” The marine asked. “I am sure you must be talking about some other legion.”

Geese took his hand and lightly pushed the melta out of his face so that he could get a clear look of the marine.

“Have you not heard about the atrocities that your marines do after each battle?” Geese inquired “Have you not heard of the tyrannical things they do to their captives? Slavery? Torture? Murder?! All of those things have you not heard a peep about from your ‘beloved’ leader?”

The marine grabbed Geese by the collar and pinned him against the dead hull of a tank right behind them.

“How dare you accuse us of such barbarity! Never in my life have I seen or heard such animalistic behavior of my men!” Gabriel yelled. “Your false claims will be the death of you if you keep up this idioticracy!”

“Well, if you are truly naïve about such actions that your legion has preformed, then I must ask: are you a new recruit or some poor blind idiot?” Geese asked mockingly. “If you are of the prior, then I might forgive your blindness.”

The marine locked his eyes on Geese with fire.

“I am Gabriel, commander of the Seraphim and captain of the second company, not some blind twat or youngling you old fool! I have seen more combat in my life time than that of you and your father!” 

Geese was about to spit out something back in return, but a strange feature in Gabriel kept his mouth shut… A feature unlike the other marines had. Deep in within his eyes and past the flames of anger, Geese saw a dim light that none of the Archangel’s had during his experiences against them… A sense of humanity. Because of this little revelation, Geese could tell that this man was innocent of his claims. He wasn’t a cold merciless killer like them… Just a true soldier.

“You are… are not one of them…” Geese whispered.

“What do you mean by that?!” Gabriel said as he again slammed Geese into the hull.

“You…. I…. I must confess dear Gabriel… I thought you were like your men in a sense that…”

“In a sense of what?! Come on… TELL ME!”

“In the sense that you were a cold monster hell bent on nothing more than misery and destruction! Just like the men you defend in other words!” Geese quickly spat out.

Gabriel paused for a moment at this unexpected answer, confused on why this man changed from hostile to… as if he was apologizing.

“Why would you think of such a thing?! Our mission is pure Commander Geese; to bring the lost worlds of mankind under the ruler ship of the Emperor and the Imperium! Not to commit genocide and hatred!”

"But what about the other cities? The other armies? I do not recall them being given the choice to join the utopia!"

"Now that, I believe is your old age getting the best of you, for I remember every single campaign that we have done all has ended on a better note than this insanity you claim… Now then, I have a battle to win under my lord’s orders you crazy old man. So In an act of mercy I will not kill you. Instead I shall let your fate be in the hands of those who meet you first Geese. Far well.”

Gabriel let go of Geese and turned around, having enough of this deluded fool and leaving his fate to some other astartes. But before Gabriel could fully walk away from the scene, Geese called out to him.

“But that is not what you commander said!”

Gabriel stopped and paused.

“Then what did he say?...” Gabriel slowly asked.

“He kept claiming that these campaigns were for his own benefit! And that the rewards will go to a higher lord… I can’t remember his master’s name but I heard him say something about an Immortal Tyrant! Deny all you want Gabriel, but what I have witnessed is nothing like what you profess!”

Gabriel approached Geese again, this time however with his sword in hand. Lifting him off the ground, Gabriel brought the tired general eye to eye.

“I’ve had enough of this, one more word out of your dam mouth and I shall end you right here and right now instead of sparing your life…” Gabriel said as he brought the point of his sword up to Geese’s neck.

“Believe me or not noble man… You shall see whether this is true or not when the battle is won on your part…” Geese rasped.

In one fell swing, Gabriel separated Geese’s head from his body, ending the man’s life.

“We shall see then…” Gabriel muttered.


----------



## Serpion5

Still got it. :good:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Serpion5 said:


> Still got it. :good:


Got what?... Milk?


----------



## Serpion5

No, talent you dumbarse.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Serpion5 said:


> No, talent you dumbarse.


Well thanks, I love you too.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Twelve​

The smell of death and the musk of war filled the air with a dreary stench, a foul combination painful to the senses. But while others would find this odor to be repulsive and disgusting, Darius on the other hand enjoyed the smell. For this smell is not one that a conqueror should repel, but one that should embrace, for it is the proof that he was the victor of this day. As he stood above his legion watching them gather the prisoners of war, Darius surveyed the remains of the field as well. Its once beautiful autumn colors were now turned into a bloody brown, and its wavy grass was now reduced to ash. But the most prominent feature was that the field was now littered with the bodies and remains of Lithia’s last hope, their last pathetic resistance against Darius. This mass open grave of the fallen pleased Darius, for it is another battle won in the name of his Lord. But his wonderful sightseeing was interrupted by a gravelly voice behind him.

“My gracious and glorious Lord?”

Darius turned to see Captain Amerik on one knee, respecting him while waiting for his reply.

“You have my attention captain.” Darius acknowledged.

Amerik stood up “My Lord, the last of the Lithian army is now rounded up and ready to be given the offer of whether to serve or die. It is by your word when we shall proceed with this.”

Darius grinned “Tell them to wait a bit longer. I need to speak with someone before we commence with the fate of these pathetic soldiers.”

“Very well my lord. We shall wait.”

Amerik then hastened back to the waiting captains and guards at the foot of the hill, announcing that the final offer is postponed. With him out of the way, Darius returned to watching his legion’s work, enjoying the sight of the prisoners of war trembling in fear as to what their fate beheld them. But as he said before, Darius left the top of the hill in search of the person he needed to talk to. After moments of searching, he found him alone by the side of a landraider, sharpening and cleaning his blood stained power sword.

“And here he is! The man who broke the moral of the Lithians!” Darius cheered.

Gabriel looked up with a grateful smile on his face.

“It couldn’t have been achieved without your planning my lord.” Gabriel quietly praised in respect.

“Nonsense! Your act of bravery was the reason why this battle was won. It’s a shame however that Geese didn’t get to see this to the end, I would have loved to talk to him.”

“Well to tell you the truth, I am glad that old fool Geese is dead. I’ve never heard such a man spit so many lies out before.”

“Lies? Tell me, what are these little fibs that Geese spoke of?” Darius asked in deep interest.

“He said that you were nothing more than a bloody tyrant hell bent on controlling everything and that the legion was nothing more than soulless killers in the guise of saints. He also spat out that we enslave our captives and burn their cities… Something that if he even bothered to look into we never do. If you ask me I believed that man was delusional in every account, qualities that Lithia should of checked over before leading their last army.”

“Ah yes, the words of the enemy are usually nothing more than hate filled propaganda.” Darius chuckled. “Soulless killers… that’s a new one…”

With those last words, a memory was brought up in Gabriel’s mind, a thought that he needed to share with his Lord. Sighing at the thought of being suspicious of his own men, Gabriel stared into the eyes of Darius and spoke.
“Speaking about the dead emotion of being soulless… I have noticed the troops lately have been acting a little… strange. Like as if they were devoid of emotion or humanity. Now I am not saying they are soulless and dull, but saying… well...”

Darius raised his hand up in a demand of silence at the moment he heard those words, forcing Gabriel to stop in mid sentence. While he still held that gentle smile on his face, Gabriel could see that his statement had stirred up something inside of Darius, as if he uncovered a great scheme or forbidden secret… that was just hiding behind his smile.

“Do not worry Gabriel. The men are stressed and they have campaigned long and hard since you left and returned. The last six weeks while you were away I decided to make up our lack of progress and with that I had to push the men to their limit… and it was worth it for we got so much done. Again, do not worry, the proud and noble warriors you knew before shall return before you know it. Now excuse me, I must deal with the survivors of the Lithian resistance. Do not dwell on this remember…”

Darius then simply turned and left, as if their conversation ended formally than abrupt. Gabriel on the other hand was completely baffled at this switched behavior. Never before had he seen his lord or any man do that before. Rather than brush this strange behavior off like so many times before, Gabriel felt that it was now time to tell Michael that he was right: something is wrong here. Promptly getting up, Gabriel walked briskly around the sight to see where Michael. Soon enough, he found him talking to some other captains. But in better terms, Michael was more like arguing to the other captains. Gabriel didn’t wait a moment and grabbed Michael’s attention and gently grabbed him by his shoulder. The captains, understanding that Michael did not need their audience, parted, leaving the two behind.

“Michael, I need to talk to you, something is wrong-”

“Wrong? Wrong?! There was something wrong with everything since this bloody battle began! I was just arguing with those dam captains about the ethical treatment that was in store for the prisoners of war, preaching to me the idea of death or servitude is the proper way to subdue the Lithian’s into the Imperium! I say that’s completely false! We’ve never done that before an everything turned out fine for everyone!” Michael ranted. “Any the troops?! They’ve become more stubborn than a mule! I order my men in the heat of conflict to flank the enemy but instead they simply pressed forward, ignoring everything that I said!”

“Wait… Death or servitude?!”

“Yes! That’s what I said!”

Gabriel paused for a moment, reflecting back on that statement.

“By all that is holy…” Gabriel muttered in shock.

“What do you mean by that?”

Gabriel grabbed both shoulders of Michael as if he was a rabid mad man, his eyes fixated on Michael’s face.

“How did your men act on the field?! What were the facial expressions of the captains you were arguing with?! How did your men react to your orders on the field?! Did they kill like criminals or like soldiers!?” Gabriel frantically spat out.

Michael pushed Gabriel off of him, sending the captain of the Seraphim onto the ground.

“What the hell are you talking about?! I mean, they followed orders and… and they… they…”

Michael now could see where Gabriel was going with the questions and with that his heavy anger was slowly dissipating and being replaced with realization.

“And they fought like savages… all enjoying the kill as if they were doing it for… someone who’s name is not the Emperor’s… But outside the field of war… My men acted like automatons…” Michael finished, each word he said came out slower and calmer. “They… they’ve… what is going on here?”

Gabriel got back up onto his feet, brushing off the dirt on his pauldrons.

“I don’t think we can simply brush off this new behavior and play along anymore Michael… They legion has changed since we’ve been gone… and this change is not for the better.” Gabriel spoke softly as if he was admitting that he was wrong. “He was right… Geese was right… We need to talk to Virgil about this.”


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

It was a sad and dreary sight to see in the eyes of those who hold compassion. Three thousand of Lithia’s last hope were pushed and shoved into columns and rows to await the dreaded ‘offer’ their brothers in arms told them from prior battles. Terrified and distraught, the prisoners of war trembled as to wait for the inevitable speech of doom from their new master. They whispered and whimpered while they stood there in the mud, but as soon as Darius strode forward from his guards everyone was dead silent. The great primarch approached them, stopping only ten feet away from the first row while brandishing a terrible grin.

“Good evening gentlemen of Lithia! Before we get things rolling with your fate, I would like to applaud you. For you see, out of all the wars I have fought, none can compare to the utter failure that you have presented today. Tragic communications, pathetic moral, crude tanks and even a sloppy leader have earned you the spot of being one of the worst armies that I have ever come across. It’s a pity I know, but I am sorry to say that is the blunt truth. But let us put that award aside for now, for we have much more important business to attend…”

As Darius continued to mock and jeer the survivors, Gabriel and Michael looked at each other as they stood next to their squads, eyeing over the utter lack of respect that Darius was showing to the enemy, fortifying their personal claims that this was all wrong. However none of them had the nerve to object to these insults out loud, thus they kept quiet. But deep inside, they had a yearning to object to this terrible behavior...

“So without further a due, I propose you two options today” Darius offered “One, you serve me and my legion in the bellows of the forge ships and in the hulls of the battle cruisers, for let me put it this way… we are always on short supply for staff down there. If you decline that choice, you have the other… Which in case is death and forced servitude for the rest of your population. I’ll give you ten minutes to decide…”

“This is absolutely insane!”

Darius looked back to see Michael, his face burning with outrage over this terrible offer. The entire surrounding troops and prisoners also turned their attention towards the enraged captain, their eyes locking on this unexpecting outburst.

“How is this insane Michael?” Darius asked calmly.

“Since when did we adopt the philosophy of slaying those who will not serve us?! This is absolutely preposterous to our code of chivalry and to the Emperor’s plan of uniting mankind!” Michael roared in fury as he strode forward. "What would your brother’s think if they saw this madness?!”

“Michael, if they saw this they would be terrified by how gentle and reasonable this offer is. It’s nothing you should concern yourself with. Besides, the others would present a much worse fate.”

“Reasonable?! This is barbarity! How is this more reasonable than the others?!”

“If Leman Russ was in this, he would either kill them and feed their remains to the wolves or send them to pointless concentration camps. If Horus was in this, he would simply end their existence without any sense of respect or honor. I on the other hand, if you were listening, am offering a place in our legion to serve respectfully. So in the grand scheme of things, this choice is quite reasonable and compassionate.”

Michael’s face turned bright red at these mad words, his blood boiling at this horrendous outlook.

“I don’t consider it respectful or compassionate that you threaten them with death to serve us! What you are doing is what is against everything the Emperor taught us: Slavery and destruction! The ultimate undoing of everything that we worked for!”

“How is this undoing everything? Michael, through this we are uniting mankind under our rule, whether it is through civilian life or work. And if they don’t want that life, then might as well put them out before they suffer a worse fate at the hands of some wretched xeno or infighting, thus saving them years of pain. So in conclusion, serve us as civilians and live a productive life under our rule, or we shall kill you out of mercy.”

Michael was flabbergasted at this absolutely mad reasoning and logic. Darius, who he remembered as a noble and chivalrous lord, was now acting like a merciless and selfish tyrant. But before Michael could utter a word back, Darius turned his head back onto the prisoners.

“We can easily discuss this later Michael but this is said and done. It is the best and most reasonable course of action and it will not change. If you have any more objections to this then I suggest you to hold your tongue for now and save it for later when we are not busy. Now I order you to return to your squad and remain silent.”

“My lord this is still inhumane not matter what-”

“Michael that is an order! Unless you want to be stripped of your rank!” Darius commanded sternly.

Michael held his tongue and slowly walked back to his squad as ordered, not willing to break his oath of being a captain under a primarch’s command. Once everything was settled, Darius asked for Lithia’s verdict.

“And what is your choice? Is it a lifetime of service under my command or is it death? ANSWER ME!”

The mass of prisoners muttered and whispered to each other frantically, showing Darius that they didn’t even come close to choosing their fate. Deeply angry about this, Darius strode forward and grabbed a particularly young youth from the first row and dragged him up in front. Holding him above ground for everyone to see, Darius whipped out his storm bolter and pressed the barrel against the youth’s head.

“DO YOU HAVE AN ANSWER?!”

Again Darius was met with the cowardly behavior of the prisoners. Finally having enough of this caitiff attitude, Darius announced their fate, ignoring their undecided choice.

“WELL IF YOU CAN’T CHOOSE, THEN I WILL CHOOSE FOR YOU!”

Darius pulled the trigger and with an explosion of blood and fire, the youth’s head was gone.

“KILL THEM ALL!”

Without hesitation the entire legion, save for the disturbed Michael and Gabriel, unleashed their might upon the prisoners. In an apocalypse of fire and blood, countless bolts shredded and tore through the naked defenseless men like a wild fire during a dry summer, their limbs being blasted to pieces and bodies exploding from impact. The screams of man and youth dominated the air for some time until the guns fell silent. In one orgy of soulless bloodshed, the remains of Lithia’s army were obliterated. The only traces of their existence left on the spot were pools of blood and the occasional bone fragment. When all was quiet, Darius walked into the thick of the murder scene and observed the sight. When he saw that all was truly dead, he smiled and began to applaud.

“I have to admit my men, this has got to be the fastest mass execution we have ever done. Extra rations tonight, for tomorrow we march on to another campaign.” 

With that said and done, the legion began to move back onto the awaiting transports silently, as if they vowed never to speak of the incident ever again. But unlike the cold automaton astartes, Darius followed shortly behind with a proud smile on his face, an expression that only a mad man would show after a horrible scenario like this
.
“I can’t say anything…” Gabriel mournfully whispered to Michael “I just… I just…”

“We shouldn’t… not to him anyways…” Michael understood. “He has officially declared himself mad.”

“What should we do?...”

Michael sighed at this horrible treason of humanity.

“I don’t know....”


----------



## Boc

I must say, I thoroughly enjoyed the last bit. Nothing like a good slaughter to sate the appetite.



> “So without further a due, I propose you two options today” Darius offered “One, you serve me and my legion in the bellows of the forge ships and in the hulls of the battle cruisers, for let me put it this way… we are always on short supply for staff down there. If you decline that choice, you have the other… Which in case is death and forced servitude for the rest of your population. I’ll give you ten minutes to decide…”


I imagined him saying this quite flippantly, and it was very amusing. If you'd added 'thirty seconds later, he called out 'Time's up!' it would have been perfect haha.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Boc said:


> I must say, I thoroughly enjoyed the last bit. Nothing like a good slaughter to sate the appetite.


I'm glad you like this, for it is hard to write seriously on this project when your other project is literally "Futurama meets WH40k".


----------



## Serpion5

Brutal, just brutal. 

I like it. :grin:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Last little part of twelve... finally.

++++++​
“HE DID WHAT?!”

Gabriel closed the door and locked every seal on it as Virgil was going through trauma over the horrendous events over Lithia. 

“You heard it right Virgil…” Michael said with sad truth “Apparently he has lost it… Such joy in killing the foe and forcing them to his own will could only be the work of a lunatic.”

“Lost it!? You dam right he lost it! An act of genocide backed by preposterous reasons is nothing more than absolute insanity! Even Angron has more legitimate reason behind his post bloodshed actions! This is unacceptable in any case!”

Virgil was breathing heavily from this horrifying news. While Gabriel and Michael kept their heat down over this tragedy, Virgil on the other hand went into flames.

“How many were killed?! How many?!” Virgil frantically demanded.

“About five thousand… there were thirty thousand in the begin-”

“That’s genocide!” Virgil snapped as he cut off Gabriel “That right there is breaking every oath and every law under our legion! Breaking all of our codes of Chivalry is only punishable by death! What happened to the rest of Lithia?!”

“Companies twelve and fourteen are finishing up the rest of the system, and from our comlinks… butchering all who do not submit…” Michael quietly spoke “In other words, either they are dead or working in our cellars against their will. Basically the campaigns since we have been gone nothing more than tyrannical conquests, not liberations as Darius professed. We've been lied to all this time in other words...”

Virgil sat back down at his chair and closed his eyes, trying to think that this was all some sort of sick nightmare. But at lass, it was not.

“These… these acts of tyranny that have happened since we have been gone cannot, and I mean cannot, been due to something physiologically or change in personality… I believe there is something or someone behind this…” Virgil theorized.

“Then who or what is doing this?”

“I don’t know Michael… Thus I am going to contact the Emperor about this. This kind of barbarity and merciless destruction is something that cannot be blamed on insanity. All of these acts of war are measured out and calculated too carefully, something a mind out of control could not scheme up. I assure you that something horrible is behind this mess. All of this brutality cannot be credited to Darius; it’s just too much of a malevolent change for it to be seen as something natural.”

With that conclusion made, Virgil retrieved his ornate telepath circlet from out of his chambers. After settling on his focusing chair near his personal computer main frame, he began to focus his mind, beginning the dangerous art of telepathy. As he reached himself through space and time to get the Emperor’s attention for help, a strange and stygian force over took him. Virgil convulsed and howled in pain as he continued to reach out. But the longer he tried to contact the Emperor, the pain that he felt got worse and worse until he felt blood coming out of every pore in his body. Finally his attempt of contact was futile, the immense and unnatural pain was too much for his mortal body to bear and thus collapsed onto the floor with his breath almost gone. 

“By all that is sacred, what happened?!” Michael asked as he went to help Virgil up.

“I… I tired sending a message… but… but something… was attacking me… I could not recall what it was that stopped me… but it was… it was horrible…” Virgil gasped each sentence, his breath yet to fully come back all together. “Some sort of… nefarious force from within this place… said no to my plea…”

Michael and Gabriel grabbed Virgil’s arms and lifted him back up into his focusing chair, setting him up so that he could catch his breath.

“So what is our second plan here?” Gabriel asked Virgil.

“Well I see that we have no other option other than to use another astropath for this. You two stay put while I-”

“No! Don’t get someone else! By the way things are unfolding now I sense that the telepathy among all are either being monitored or blocked! We have only one option and that is to send manually.” Virgil blurted out, denouncing Michael’s plan. “Fetch me some parchment, for only the Emperor could understand my hand writing as a true message.”

Gabriel and Michael nodded in understanding and grabbed Virgil a piece of parchment and pen. Immediately the librarian began to write down a word of warning to the Emperor, writing larger than before to emphasize on the importance of this situation. When he was done, Virgil folded the parchment and sealed it off with his personal sigil.

“Gabriel, take this to the Administration of Terra delivery boxes. IF this place is monitored, then the only safe way to mail this off to would be in that domain, for I know all others go through inspection with the exception of that domain and its exporting. Put in box one hundred, that the send off to the Administration. Now go before things get worse!”

Gabriel grabbed and sprinted off towards the door. As his hand touched the ivory door handle, the main vox system throughout the barge rang loud and clear, as if it was on queue to prevent anyone for going anywhere.

_“All captains and Librarians report to the war room immediately”_


----------



## Serpion5

:goodpost: 

+rep, good Sir.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Thirteen​
Darius sat in his quarters alone with only two faint lights offering a source of sight. There at his desk was his sea of messy charts, battle reports and maps, strewn all over the desk like as a bomb went off. He had been in his office since he came back from the campaign on Tigirius, thinking and scheming on what to do next to fulfill his master’s ultimate plans. But every possible campaign or invasion that he has conjured up had shown either flaws or counterproductive results, thus continuously putting him back on square one. Though he was determined to create another conquest for his master, his inevitable frustration finally got the better of his passions. 

In a violent outburst, Darius knocked everything off his desk onto the floor, cursing himself over this mental purgatory. But upon realizing his foolish and humiliating act, he got down on the floor and gathered up all of his work. As he collected his papers and tools, Darius came across a familiar black box, sitting in the middle of the mess as if it was purposely placed there. Upon further investigation fueled by curiosity, he realized it was the small black box that he stole from Virgil’s safe. He picked it up without hesitation and began, like so many times before, try to open it. Ever since his master revealed to him that this was the missing key to Virgil’s locked door of lies, Darius has tried every method he could think of to open this blasted box. But every attempt has been in vain. However, Darius felt lucky this time and sat back into his chair to wrestle with it once more. But after a few moments of prying and picking, he once again found himself defeated and threw it down on the desk.

_“I am surprised that you have yet to figure what lies inside that small coffin…” Said a familiar demonic voice. “Six weeks and yet you have yet to scratch it’s surface… Dissapointing…”
_
“I am sorry my lord” Darius apologized as he gave the box another try “I’ve tried opening this dam box with steel and force, but I’ve yet to find any results in cracking open this enigma!”

Like before, Darius threw the small obsidian box across the room in a fit of frustration, hitting it against his fine mahogany walls.

_“Have ye used the blade that I have provided?…” Epithis suggested quietly. “Maybe the best tool has yet to be used…”
_
Realizing that he missed the obvious solution to this asinine problem, Darius retrieved the box, pulled out his blade and smote it dead center with full force. Unlike all other techniques before, his gifted blade struck true and hard, splitting the box in two. And like as if one has stumbled upon a lost treasure trove, Darius looked with pride as to what he found: a alien gem. It shined with a brilliant bluish purple and boasted smoothness like no other, a true wonder to the beholder. Truly this is something worth hiding Darius thought.

“My my my… What do we have here my lord?...” Darius whispered as he gazed hypnotically at the stone “The final piece to Virgil’s traitorous puzzle?”

_“If you can guess what it is, I might make future combat engagements a bit more fun…” Epithis whispered in a teasing manner.
_
Again Darius sat down in his chair, analyzing every feature of the stone to see what it could possibly be. Was it a precious heirloom? A gift from some aristocracy? Or was it a personal find? But none of the answers that Darius could come up with couldn’t fit the perfect attributes of the stone. Again he pondered and theorized, but his new slew of answers were just as far off as before.

_“Is it that hard to figure out what it is?... I’ll give you a hint… The Eldar prize it above all others…” Epithis playfully whispered again.
_
It then came to him like a bolt of lightning. The symbols on the box, the perfection of the stone and its glowing aura could only add up to be one thing: a soul stone.

“And why would a human be in possession of an Eldar soul stone? Hmmm?” Darius inquired as he put his feet up on the desk in a leisure way. “It seems rather pointless to own one don’t you think?”

_“Not in his case…You can ask him later Darius… but as of right now keep it close to you… it is a great bargaining piece for a plan that I need you to follow through…”
_
“Oh what great King do you have in store for me?” Darius asked, his eyes still fixated on the glimmering gem. 

_“Oh I have much in store for you” Epithis vocally grinned “Do you remember the Eldar who tried to undo all that I have worked for ages ago by trying to end your reign of glory?”
_
Darius paused after that question, his mind rummaging through his ancient memories to see who his lord was talking about. Within moments though, his mind clicked.

“You mean the kin of I’lliad?...”

_“Yes…”
_
“Oh I remember them alright my lord” Darius grinned “Those sniveling little creatures who thought that their intervention could thwart my ambitions, my destiny to rule the stars. They had it all on their side I remember; superior armor and weapons unimaginable. But even with their advance tools they did not even stand a moment before my might… And let me guess, they want revenge? If so, let them try my lord, let them try.”

_“Revenge? No Darius” Epithis laughed “They have learned their lesson from you and now their craftworld trembles in fear when they hear my name and my accomplishments to this day… Now back to the task on hand Darius… much needs to be covered…”
_
The papers on Darius’s desk began to move silently and arrange themselves in a fashion so that the map of the Milky Way was in the center and on the top. When order was established amongst the papers, marks of black blood began to appear all over the map, as to indicate objects of great importance. Lines began to appear as well, connecting the dots in a specific order. When it was done, the layout of what needs to be done was completed.

_“Listen well and listen carefully, for if there are any delays or cock ups in executing this plan, all will fail and it will be your head on a pike… Now then, here is the first step…” Epithis threatened.
_
A bloody spot began to appear on one of the dots with that said, appearing dreadfully close to Darius’s fleet.

_“Two light years away is the craftworld of I’lliad… As you know, by the Emperor’s will he demands the Eldar in general to be left alone for now to reduce any unnecessary conflict… but yet as I said before these Eldar of I’lliad are the only ones who know of me, therefore the only ones who know how to deal with us effectively and how to thwart my plans… In other words, their existence must be compromised…”
_
Darius grabbed some pawn ships and moved them towards the pin pointed craftworld on the map, beginning already to plot a strategy against them.

“I am listening my gracious lord.” Darius whispered, moving the pawns around till all was right.

_“But there is one catch with these little mammals… They hold a very special… ‘Contract’ with the Emperor.”
_
Darius’s eyes widen upon hearing this odd fact. “And what is this contract?”

_“They supply the Emperor with hints and secrets concerning on how to prevent chaos among the astartes and in return they get protection against Imperial forces… meaning if any Imperial Force assaults them, they will be excommunicated and exterminated…”
_
“Thus I need to somehow remove this contract so I can strike without retribution?” Darius connected.

_“Now you are getting it…”
_
“Hmmph! Weak little witches…” Darius mocked “Needing someone else to protect themselves from their failures… And besides, why does the Emperor, the greatest xeno despiser of all time, want a little info from the enemy?”

_“He maybe a great man, but the powers of chaos are greater Darius… Now back onto the task at hand. Virgil, the traitor, plays a part in this odd contract, thus is why I command you to stay low in emotion so you don't do anything stupid. You see, he is the middle man between the Emperor and the kin of I’lliad. His message is heard through both courts without question, thus it is him that reports to the Emperor if any Imperial Forces strike… Plus he has slivers of knowledge about the craft world that would dearly help us in taking it down…”
_
“And tell me my Glorious King, how does one like Virgil hold sway of the Eldar if he is but a human?” Darius asked.

_“Once again my General, ask him… But as before, do you understand what needs to be done so far?”
_
“Of course! You want me to strip him of any information about this contract and more, and then once he is depleted of use I will execute him.” Darius stated.

_“Exactly… With Virgil’s demise, the immediate alarm is off and you can strike without mercy…”
_
Darius was about to laugh at this entire situation, lightly celebrating at the future demise of his ancient foe, but before he could spill one ounce of pleasure another thing rose from his mind.

“But what if they report for reinforcements?” Darius asked. “What if these xenos scream out for help for their kin?”

_“Find the webway gate, and not a word will be heard from them, for I shall take care of it...”_

With that said, the heavy presence of Epithis lifted up and out of the room, leaving Darius once again alone. But taking his master’s word and promise, Darius immediately began his orders. He pulled over the mike to the main vox system and spoke with a grin on his face.

“All captains and Librarians report to the war room immediately.”


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

It was packed. The War Consortium, which in itself is a huge room, was packed to the top with all of the military officials that anyone could think of. Every seat and every available space, save for three high positions, had been filled with the plethora of command, making the room almost impossible to move in. Sitting in his high seat above all others, Darius watched the last of his captains and officials squeeze in to their respective positions. But even though everyone was here, Virgil, Gabriel and Michael had yet to arrive. So with that, the entire Consortium waited silently for the three’s late arrival once all was settled.

“Captain Ultbrech?” Darius leaned over to his left “I have a new order for you.”

Captain Ultbrech leaned in to listen carefully.

“If Michael, Gabriel or Virgil have any sort of… Outbreak… during this meeting then could I count on you and your fellow marines for assistance in… quelling them?”

“No need to ask my Lord, whatever demand you ask it shall be done.” Ultbrech said without emotion.

“Excellent”

Once seated comfortably, Darius waited for the three to show up. But as twenty minutes passed since the initial start time and the three still had yet to show up. While the war ensemble waited with infinite patience, Darius felt a little annoyed at this delay and picked up his vox, to state once more his prior order.

“All captains and Librarians report to the war room imme-”

Without needing to finish, the doors swung open and the three arrived. Without any formal apology for their tardy arrival, they sat down in their respective seats and acted as if they had been here the entire time, slightly humiliated at their improper entrance. Now that everyone was here and ready, Darius stood and began to address his new plans.

“As it is known among the Emperor’s will, we are not to let the xeno live among humanity. The xeno, according to his majesty, needs to be removed for mankind to take what is ours: the stars. Thus, I have decided rather than convert the lost empires of humanity under the Imperial wing, we shall begin a new crusade on exterminating hostile alien worlds. Orks, Tsthoggs, and Uddth. Any dangerous xeno you can name we shall purge them in the name of the Imperium of Man. So without further a due, let me present you our course of action.”

Darius then extended out his arm towards the grand monitor in the back as the lights dimmed. There the screen showed the entire charted domain of their quadrant, updating every second as it ran. Sprinkled over the map were read dots and red boxed areas, showing where each and every hostile alien zone and site that needs to be exterminated. But the spot that drew the most attention was a red dot closest to their fleet.

“As you can see, we have much work that needs to be done. We shall first start our war path against some smaller empires and lone planets. When we are through with the child’s play we shall cut our way into the two largest empires: The holdings of Uddth and the territory of the Ork clan Bloody Blade. If all goes according to plan, these series of campaigns shall only take us roughly five years. But again, that is if all goes according to plan. Any questions?”

Though the room was dim and dark, Darius could see a raised hand below him.

“Yes Michael?”

“Will we be getting any assistance from any other chapters or Imperial Forces?”

“Most likely towards the end against the larger targets and heavier areas. I would suspect that either Horus or Dorn would be the first to answer our call, if not most likely Vulcan. Anyone else?”

Another hand was raised in the dark room, higher than all others.

“Yes Gabriel?”

“So what is our first target?”

“I am so glad you asked” Darius grinned.

The screen zoomed in towards the fleet’s position, fitting in only their armada and the closest target on the screen. There the red dot was replaced with a strange and large ship outline, clearly defining it as a xeno object.

“Our first strike is to remove the Eldar Craftworld of I’lliad. As of right now they pose a threat to us in the manner of blockading our armada and, if you know the Eldar, would most likely launch an attack on us if we try to pass them. So rather than dealing with their fickle and greedy ways, we shall simply remove them in the Emperor’s name.” Darius explained eagerly. “Of course this target will not be an easy one, but a heavy orbital assault followed by some armored divisions should be able to level the world in no time. I really don’t see that much resistance within them, seeing their moral awfully low since their grand demise. Plus an additional-”

“Objection!”

The room turned silent. At the left end of the room a lone figure stood up in the darkness, his visage nothing more than emptiness. Darius ordered the lights on and to the obvious knew who it was. But it was not surprise to him though… He anticipated this reaction.

“What do you have against this Virgil?” Darius asked with a smile stretched over his face.

“What do I have against this?! It’s not what I have, but what this assault breaks! If you do not recall, by the Emperor’s orders, no one, and I mean no one, is too harass or hurt Craftworld I’lliad! Doing so will violet this fragile oath and you will be excommunicated followed by punishment! In other words this first stepping stone of our plans is outright illegal!” Virgil said loudly, emphasizing on the consequences.

The room was filled with whispers and side talking following the heavy objection. But as Darius rose to his feet, the room fell quiet once more.

“But I have stated that they need to be removed is because of our safety! You know that you cannot simply go around a craftworld without getting their fears raised high. And the Eldar, being sensitive little creatures, would obviously attack on first sight! Thus they need to go. And besides… what is it about that particular craftworld that makes it immune to all Imperial activity? Hmm?”

“How are they jeopardizing us?! This is ludicrous Darius! I have said before, attacking I’lliad is absolutely illegal, no matter the reason!”

“So we are just going to let a bunch of silly little people attack us because of… O wait, you didn’t answer on why this craftworld is so dear to the Emperor. Maybe if you would enlighten all of us on the importance of this little world, maybe then I could change the plans!”

Virgil just stood there after that question as if someone removed his ability to communicate at all, his mind racing to find a perfect answer to hide the confidential truth.

“I can’t tell you that” He said hesitantly “That is classified information only allowed to officials…”

“But I am an official Virgil!” Darius pointed to himself “Therefore you can share it with me! And besides, I don’t think the men here will be saying anything about it once we leave this room, so it’s perfectly fine to spill it here and now!”

Again Virgil kept his mouth closed about this topic; for he knew inside that the more he talked, the more he will make this worse. Darius did not care.
“Well since we don’t have a ligament reason besides your word, then I take it as a green light. That is the end of it.”

“Do I need to state it again my lord!? It is against the Emperor’s direct word to strike that world let alone even come close to harming it!” Virgil frantically spat out.

“As I have said, that is the end of it Virgil!” A slightly annoyed Darius rebutted. “Now if I hear one more protest against this, then we shall talk about it later in a more confined place.”

“But that’s…”

Darius glared at Virgil, silencing him in his words. Such was glare in fact, that Darius could see the panic in Virgil’s eyes, trembling on the spot as if the weight of the universe was on him. He could see that through the tone of his voice and the absolute frantic determination that Virgil did not want this world hurt at all… for personal reasons. But yet, he could not speak against his primarch.

“As of now I we shall commence the assault within two days. I shall take care of the Emperor myself if he brings this up. Now then, you are all excused!”

“This is absolutely insane! Only a fool would go through this course of action!” Virgil cried out. “This war is going to be the death of all of us!”

Darius had enough of this blabbering Librarian. He had enough of his ghostly reason why not to commence his plans. He had enough of these asinine reasons why not to go further from him. Thus he had to follow through from what he said earlier.

“Guards, please take Virgil into custody. I want him as of right now out of my sight. Take him to cellar 13! I shall deal with him later.”

Ultbrech and two terminators set forth immediately after Virgil upon that order, pushing aside the other captains and officials as they made their way forward. Virgil reeled in shock upon this hasty unjust decision and rather than scream out the injustice and cruelty of this situation, decided to break to the door to escape. However the density of the crowd was too thick for Virgil to squeeze through, almost feeling like the entire room was against his escape. But his efforts to leave were worthless. Virgil felt two giant metallic hands grab him by the shoulders and lift him up in the air. He kicked and struggled to break himself free even though the grip of the terminators insured no such hope. The last sight of Virgil until later that Darius saw was him cursing out for his stupid decision, damming for the destruction of this legion. But he was not the only one who was bitter about this decision.

“WHAT WAS THAT?!” Michael raged.

Throwing his chair aside as an act of complete fury, Michael marched up to Darius, his face burning bright red over this tyrannical move.

“Oh that? Did you not hear anything I said earlier Michael? If he spoke out against my order one more time, I told him that he will earn detention and a little one on one later.”

“Even still this whole situation has gotten out of hand!” Gabriel screamed.
“Oh my yes it has…” Darius muttered.

As the two high captains bellowed and raged over this insane method of discipline, Darius buried his face into his palm, laughing at how naïve Michael and Gabriel are as to what is truly going on.

“You know what you two? How about we talk this over in the Grand Hall shall we?” Darius proposed cheerfully. “We can talk and drink at the same time and we will get this sorted out. Ok?”

“NO! I don’t see any logic in discussing it there when we can perfectly discuss it here!” Gabriel cried.

Darius reached under his seat as the two continued to resent his judgment and pulled out a small hand held gun, loaded up with ataractic needles. Just as the two infuriated captains are at the peak of their criticisms on not only what just happened, but of what happened ever since they got back, Darius ordered a moment of silence.

“You know what… I think that I am going to cut things short here for you two. We can catch up later and finish this talk.” Darius grinned.

Within a split second, Darius pulled out his gun and sent off two shots, each respectively into the captain’s necks. A mere moment later the two of the Emperor’s finest, collapsed onto the floor unconscious.

“Ultbrech? Take these loonies to cell 111 and put them under sedation. I'll stop by when I feel like it’s the proper time to talk to them.” He laughed.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Fourteen​

“So what is the status of the captains Ultbrech?”

“Just as you ordered my Lord. Both are under constant sedation and ‘persuaded’ to see things in our light right now.”

“Excellent… If those idiots get around to what’s best for them and see things my way then maybe we can actually get something done without this chivalry or ethical horse shit… Now then… How’s Virgil holding up?”

“He is in top confinement as you have ordered. His psychic hood has been removed and The Circlet of Absolution has been in place. So far he has yet to show signs of breaking even after your ordered methods of ‘persuasion’.”

“Don’t worry. I’ll show him how wonderful things are once he understands my point of view… If he is still alive…”

“Have no fear my lord, he is still in decent condition.”

“Well then, let me see how he is doing then.”

The heavy door of cell 13 screeched open, the rusty hinge’s scream piercing the ears of Virgil as he violently woke up. In walked someone, but the darkness that flooded the eyes of the bonded librarian made it almost impossible to tell who it was. Virgil’s hands and feet were cuffed to a large adamantium chair, his head donned with the dreaded Circlet and his mind wracked with confusion and pain. For hours he had been beaten and bloodied, constantly being asked questions while his unknown assailants hammered on him with full force. But as the footsteps of the visitor came closer, the idea of another beating was getting more realistic with every second. As the unknown visitor stopped right in front, Virgil closed his eyes in preparation for another assault.

“I say Virgil, you look like you’ve taken a hit from every living soul in the galaxy.”

Virgil immediately recognized that voice, but yet he could not reply, the absolute shock of what is happening holding his tongue in place.

“Now then, let us get some light in here! Guards?!”

The lights flickered before they flooded the room. Such was the power and brightness of the lights that it almost blinded Virgil. But while he was adjusting to the insane brilliance, the sound of a metal chair dragging across the floor played until it stopped right in front of him.

“If you don’t mind I am just going to take a nice seat right here…”

Virgil’s vision finally adjusted to the light and there in front of him sat Darius, donning a very sadistic grin on his face.

“Seriously Virgil, I have never seen someone so beaten and bloodied before... Beaten like a dirty-whore after-a-gang-bang beaten if you know what I mean.” Darius said amused, chuckling at Virgil’s assaulted condition.

“What has happened to you Darius?... What has happen to everyone?” Virgil whispered in grief.

“You know, that is a very good question Virgil and I would like it tell you sometime over a glass of wine, but right now I have some very important business to go over with you… After that, then we can have a little personal chit chat. Ok?”

Virgil was at a loss of words over this cruel and sick attitude that Darius boasted. Here he was, beaten and bloodied after hours of torture and Darius, his once closest friend and leader, treats his agony like some sort of entertainment.

“Well then, seeing that I need to get plans moving we might as well start. Ok, so my first question is where is the webway gate on I’lliad? You know, the big main one where those little creatures go in and out of to other craftworlds?”
“I will not answer these questions until you explain to me why you have lost all sense of sanity and rationality!” Virgil blurted out.

“_*sigh*_ While I admire your devotion to holding the Emperor’s promise and keeping these little creatures safe, I still need to know where the webway gate is, for you see I have some bigger plans that need to be accomplished. Now then, I will ask one more time, where is the location of the webway gate?”

“I shall not speak one word of this Darius! What has happened to you? What has happened to everyone?!”

Darius rolled his eyes at this pathetic defiance and waved his hand in the air, signaling in one of the guards. Carrying a strange remote in both hands, a marine walked in and handed the wicked device to Darius.

“And so the fun begins…” Darius muttered silently to himself.

“What are you doing?!” Virgil cried in fear.

“Well, if you are not going to spill out the secret weaknesses of I’lliad freely, then I will have to force it out of you…” Darius muttered as he dialed the remote. “Now then, let us begin at level… how about level four?”

Finding the fourth setting, Darius got up and stood back and pressed the central button on the remote. Immediately Virgil screamed in absolute pain, convulsing in his chair like a man on fire. This pain continued until a minute pass when Darius released the button, seeing it was enough for now.

“So are you going to tell me now or do I have to turn it up a notch?” He cruelly smiled.

Virgil slowly raised his horrified head and looked into the eyes of his now twisted friend.

“I have an oath and order directly from the Emperor not to speak words that would put the craftworld of-”

Without hesitation Darius increased the power and unleashed more negative psykic energy through the Circlet. As before Virgil cried in pain, but this time it sounded even more inhuman, almost akin to a wild animal. Seeing that was enough after a minute, Darius turned off the remote and asked again.

“I can do this all day you know? I mean, it would be easier to talk and not endure this-”

“I still hold myself under oath…” Virgil whimpered.

“Fair enough… If you want to play this game longer than we shall.” 

Again the session of pain was commenced. But unlike before, this lasted more than a minute… but ten. Like a nightmare on steroids, Virgil shook and twisted in his chair, shrieking in pain like a wild creature that was being torn to pieces in a feeding frenzy. But as this extended session went longer, things became more gruesome. About half way through the hellish torture, blood began to pour out of random pours all over Virgil’s body, bleeding like as if he was sweating them.

“I’m sorry Virgil” Darius said sarcastically as he turned off the remote “That was supposed to last a little shorter but I was captivated by how one can twist and turn so much when they are bolted down and lost track of time. But back onto business, are you going to speak now or do we have to keep going?”

Virgil was now just drenched in blood and sweat, his body wracked with pain beyond mortal comprehension and his clothes soaking with his wounds. But though his mind wanted to scream out every single secret that he knew just so he wouldn’t have to endure another hellish session, his soul knew better to keep his oath and refused to speak. But the look of resisting the temptation gave the notion to Darius that he would not talk.

“Still holding on to the stupid oath Virgil? Still holding onto a pathetic little promise that in the end means nothing? Well, whatever importance you bring up to support your promise in the end means nothing. For you see, deep down inside I you know that your grip is slipping away from holding on to your legal promise. Slipping away until you spill forth your secrets…” Darius taunted. “Which I am sorry to say that it is inevitable.”

“I shall never tell you anything about I’lliad…” Virgil said with his last draining breath. “It is an oath that I shall not defile…”

Darius rolled his eyes and had enough of this defiance. So again he picked up the remote and turned it up another notch. But as he was about to press down the button to commence another session of pain an idea blossomed. Instead, Darius put down the remote much to Virgil’s relief and reached behind and pulled out a very interesting object.

“Let’s take a pause for a moment with this happy-fun-time. I have something that deeply interests me that I want to ask you about. Something that has been baffling me since I have came across it…”

Virgil watched to see what trinket Darius was talking about, thinking that this could either be a trick or some horrible joke. But as Darius opened his palm and revealed a glittering purple stone, Virgil paid full attention.

“Tell me Virgil… When I was scrimmaging through your office I came across this odd stone. Now then, as a man who enjoys such wondrous trinkets I took it and through curiosity tried to figure what it was. However, the more I looked at it the more I was lost about what it truly was, drifting farther and farther away from simple conclusions. Even after more thinking and research, I still didn’t have the faintest clue what it is! Seeing that you have had this object in your possession longer than I’ve had, can you tell me what it could possibly be?” Darius grinned as he played with the precious stone.

“It’s an heirloom!” Virgil blurted out.

“Really? If it is an heirloom then why does it have alien markings on it rather than human? I mean, what sane human would own such a foreign object… unless you’re hiding something from me?”

Virgil kept his mouth shut on this taunting and prying question, but his expression of holding back such care for the stone’s hidden truth was too obvious for Darius to not notice. Knowing that words will not bring out a single answer, Darius decided to use another method for Virgil to speak. So in an act of being purposely clumsy, Darius dropped the stone on the floor. When the stone made contact with the floor at full force, it let out a muffled shriek, as if someone was stabbed in the distance.

“Well that was unexpected…” Darius laughed. “A stone that screams when tossed around like a toy seems to me that this is not made by nature’s design or human imagination… Hey I know what! Let’s see if we can make it say other things?”

Darius grabbed the stone and started to slowly scrape off the thin outer coating of the precious stone with his gauntlet. And just like before the stone let out a faint screech of agony, the color of the gem shifting tints in unison with the amount of infliction.

“Stop it!”

Darius stopped as what Virgil pleaded.

“And why?”

Virgil bit his lip for a moment as to summon an answer but Darius chuckled at his frantic behavior.

“You don’t need to tell me Virgil. I think that we can conclude that this stone is something you truly cherish. But still you have yet to answer my question on what the hell this stone is or what is it doing in your possession! For I must say, IF this is an heirloom of your family… then you must have one strange family…”

Again Darius began to scratch the surface of the stone to try to bring forth Virgil’s answer.

“Fine then” Virgil said defeated “It is a special gift that I was given by I’lliad after I set up the contract between I’lliad and the Emperor. I cherish it because I feel like it is a trophy of earning their trust, something that is near impossible to do with them for being a human.”

“Since when did trophies scream like a women Virgil? Is there more you have yet to tell me?” Darius inquired. “For I don’t think the Eldar are known for handing out complaining stones or screeching rocks…”

“That is all! I swear!”

“Let us see then…” Darius muttered.

Darius walked away and stood by the threshold of the cell door and began to talk to someone outside. Moments later two guards brought in a very heavy metal table and a large adamantium mallet and placed both items right in front of the broken Virgil. Once the guards were dismissed, Darius set down the stone on the table and held up the mallet.

“You know what Virgil? I think you’re lying. I think you are spitting out more rot and vomit about this dam stone! You tell me that you are saying the truth, but yet, every time I pry a little harder, you replace the prior fact with another! So instead of going step by step to find out what this stone is I am just going to go full throttle. If you don’t tell me what it truly is now… then I shall make it sing like no tomorrow!”

Virgil couldn’t believe this was happening. He watched Darius lift the mallet up over his head and brought it down with full force, as if he was eager to see this precious object shatter.

“I’LL TELL YOU!”

The head of the hammer stopped only a quarter inch away from the stone upon that, Darius laughing as a sign of victory.

“You have my attention Virgil!”

“It’s a soulstone” Virgil said shamefully.

“LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! I PRESENT YOU THE TRUTH!” Darius cried in triumph, throwing the mallet onto the table like a conquering god. “AFTER YEARS OF HIDING IN SECRESY, VIRGIL FINALLY SHOWS WHAT THIS STONE TRULY IS!” 

While Darius walked around the room victoriously as if he pulled off a great stunt in front of a crowd, Virgil on the other hand lost it. He began to sob and cry miserably; knowing that what he just said was proof that he was emotionally broken now. Beatings, questionings, shock therapy, all of those he resisted honorably like a true man to the Emperor. But the threatening of the stone proved too much, for it has shown him that Darius now had complete control over him. Virgil’s resistance in holding himself back was now dead and gone.

“Now Virgil, please enlighten us! We are all eager to hear about this wonderful stone and its broken mysteries!” Darius said eagerly.

“This stone houses the one I lost so long ago… before I met you and before I was in the service of the Emperor… It houses my…my…”

“Your what?!” Darius asked furiously, barely holding in his excitement.

“My wife…” Virgil sobbed.

“Now that is what I call entertainment! Tell me, when and how did this happen?” Darius mocked with exhilaration. “Tell me what happened to your love one and why you are here!”

“It was ten thousand years ago-”

“Ten thousand did you say?! Hold on a second then…”

Darius got up and once again headed towards the cell door, madly chuckling to himself over these new revelations. Again he peered his head through the door and talked to the guards. Within moments like before, Darius walked back in, this time holding a massive portfolio of documents. He threw it down on the table joyfully, the fat case of papers creating a large thud right in front of Virgil’s face. Sitting back down in the chair, Darius opened the portfolio and rummaged through the documents inside until he found the one he was looking for.

“Well Virgil, according to your Imperial Birth Certificate, it tells me that you were born about… two hundred years ago? Telling me that either you are lying to me or this document is a shame. Which is it?”

“Actually I… Umm…”

“Here then Virgil… Let us recap about the history of your life here.” Darius began as he laid out several documents. “You were born into the Vexian Family on Terra fifty years before the Great Crusade. The Vexian Family, as this document tells me, was the ruling family of the University of Ancient Studies and Tomes, one of the most prestigious and respected universities within the Achaemenid Empire. There you were raised in the best of conditions and received the highest degree of education that a man within the Empire could possibly get. Is that correct?”

“Yes it was and I… uhhh…”

“Moving on! According to this document and these several letters, you were approached by the Emperor for as he stated here “A man of intellect and wits like you is more than worthy to serve under my wing”. This apparently happened after three years of completing your education according to this letter here.”

As Darius recited Virgil’s life before his eyes, he lifted up letters and documents, pointing out the highlights in a mocking like manner.

“And so according to these several documents and these letters here, you were under the Emperor’s wing for some time before you were ‘sent’ to Pompeii… BUT before you were assigned to stay at Pompeii and ‘tutor’ me, you and the Emperor ‘visited’ a group of ‘people’ and had some sort of talk… Please, enlighten me on this part Virgil.”

“That meeting was the establishment of the Oath between I’lliad and the Imperium… Within that contract that we set up I’lliad would promise us information about how to stop the influence of ‘malevolence’ from within in turn for protection…” Virgil replied. “This was much needed as the Emperor said and so this meeting was supposed to be kept secret.”
“And what is this ‘malevolence’?”

“Ch…ch…Chaos…” Virgil whispered.

“So in other words we protect I’lliad and in turn we get stupid tricks and snippets on how to defend ourselves from the forces of idiotcracy?” Darius laughed. “Oh what a waste of time…”

“But it’s not a-”

“Moving on Virgil” Darius interrupted “After looking over these documents and this official story of your life, one thing does not add up… Where does your love fit in this picture? I mean, she is not mentioned in any of your personal letters, family history, Imperial Documents, hell there isn’t even a marriage certificate! So again I ask ye! Tell me the full story… or I shall wring it out from you!” Darius lightly threatened, holding the remote in his hand as an act of power.

Darius could see Virgil was holding in this last little piece, this last little piece of the story that he refused, no matter how broken he was, to spill out. Darius had enough of this though... Completely sick of it.

“THAT IS IT!” He said slamming his fist on the table “I’ve had enough of trying to pry anything out of you! This time I am going to force out every single word from your soul and there is nothing you can resist against me!”

Darius pulled out his blade from his sheath as from that. Instead of glimmering with a white polish of elegance, the blade revealed a more sinister appearance. A burning hot ore like crust dominated the surface of the blade, as if the sword was recently forged out of the fires and had yet to be squelched by water. Upon sight of that sword, Virgil began to squirm and tremble in complete terror, as if an ancient nightmare from eons past had come back from the dead. Darius then threw the heavy metal table aside and pointed the blade right at Virgil’s heart.

“How do you like the new look Virgil? I decided a couple of days ago to give it a slight upgrade… so ever time it cuts it gives the recipient a… burning sensation!” Darius laughed. “Now speak Virgil! Speak the words of pure truth!”

Virgil said not one word, his tongue and words frozen in place.

“SPEAK!”

Darius drove the blade into his chest, piercing the outer layer of Virgil’s skin. The tip of the blade seared and burned the little flesh it touched, causing immense pain to Virgil.

“SPEAK!”

Darius drove the blade in another inch. It burned as it fully punctured the skin and into the torso, unleashing a howling scream from Virgil.
“SPEAK!!!”

“I WILL!!” Virgil yelled in defeat.

Darius laughed in victory as he pulled his blade out, the blood boiling off its burning frame.

“Now, please clarify me on what is truly going on with you… Don’t worry, I promise I won’t tell anyone about this...”

Virgil unleashed all the he held back.

“My name is Amrosa N’yilld” Virgil sobbed “I am the son of Hyuia N’yilld, a fellow kin of I’lliad… I am here because I want to prevent a horrible tragedy that happened thousands of years ago…”


----------



## Serpion5

:shok: :shok: :shok:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

and the plot twist worked... :biggrin:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Darius was absolutely stunned at what he heard out of the librarian’s mouth. Out of all of the things that a mortal has ever spoke out loud to him, this one easily takes the crown as being the most unexpected. Darius knew that his methods of persuasion and breaking would unleash personal and private information from Virgil on deep levels, but he never imagined to hear a secret so radical and so forbidden like this before. But the shock value of this confession mattered not to him however, only the fact that now he is being told the dam truth. So rather than blast forward onto this seemingly absurd confession, Darius remained cool so as he could hear the rest of the story.

“Well, Amrosa… you so certainly made my day here!” Darius chuckled “Now then, tell me why you are here… and also please elaborate on this ‘tragedy’ that you talk about. As you can see, my ears listen to only your words now and they are quite eager if you know what I mean.”

Virgil was now not only grieving at his weakness, but was also sweating profusely, his body barely handling this emotional turmoil and outbreak. But even with his disoriented state of mental defenselessness, he continued to tell his tale.

“I am here for a reason few know…” Virgil began softly “You see, seven thousand years ago I was born into an estranged and isolated part of the Eldar empire, located dreadfully close to Pompeii. The society I was brought into was not like the majority of the empire. Rather than slowly devolving into decadence and sloth, our small corner of the galaxy remained strong, living lives with minimal rest. But it was far from being a utopia. Since we were slightly out of contact from the main land, we ran off onto a different social tangent, a different road to damnation.”

Darius watched with interest as Virgil pried open old memories, dusting off almost near forgotten segments of his life and his story as he tried to speak.

“While the main land Eldar decided to indulge in the arts of selfishness, my kin began its revolution to a totalitarianistic hell. Over time the social balance of my society began to split, separating into two different classes; one for those who had wealth and power, and those who had nothing. But that was just the first step of our social devolution... Again it slowly shifted… From an oligarchy to a monarchy… from a group of greedy kin to an absolutely insane mad man consumed by hegemony. It was a type of pain and suffering that I have yet to see ever again.”

“Ahhh yes… From a utopian democracy to a dystopian regime… such a common fate for all great empires…” Darius lightly said “But to be honest Virgil… I mean, Amrosa… I am surprised that not more of your empire fell into the life of serfdom… But ignore me and go on.”

“As I said, as the rest of the Empire fell into decadence, we fell into slavery. But such was the state of our people’s misery and the madness of our ruler that it attracted… him.”

“Him?” Darius quietly asked.

“You see, we were always told that our pantheon of gods were the supreme rulers of the immaterium, the kings of kings, the gods of gods, and that it will be that way for eternity. We believed that our avatars would protect us from all forms of spiritual harm and that we are forever safe with them. But laying the bowls of the immaterium, past the gates of blood, past the gardens of blight, and past the dreams of madness, laid him… The Immortal King Epithis, the greatest incarnation of tyranny and control.” Virgil said as he whispered the last sentence in fear.

Darius grinned at Virgil’s cryptic description of Epithis, sneering inside knowing that Virgil is oblivious to who Darius serves now.

“As we continued our society of misery, we grabbed the attention of him. Through dreams of madness and power, he began to slip into the minds of the ruling elite, whispering to them the promise of even more power and might if they subdue to his will. But from what I heard, his force was so intimidating and overbearing that those who felt his words went rabid. So he continued to plague those with high status again and again with visions of absolute power, but all times were met with failure, his targets diving into the sea of insanity instead. So what did he do? He looked to someone else… thus the great tragedy began…”

Again Virgil began to weep silently, absolutely pitying himself from stirring up memories that he wish he could delete. But like before he began again, too broken to hold back his memories.

“On the border of our small society, the world you know as Pompeii was occupied by a primitive but yet elegant human society. Their cities were built out of white marble and sand stone, palaces and ziggurats dominating the main cities while boasting wondrous architecture. It was on that planet, in that civilization that he began to search for someone who would serve him. At first he tried the king, but he too went deranged; the dreams of the Tyrant God being too much for his frail human mind. But when Epithis spoke to his General, he found who he was looking for. The General answered unquestionably and began a revolution that put him in power. Like most new ambitious leaders, he promised the people of the empire with prosperity and peace. But within weeks the empire was turned into a nightmare of dictatorship. He began to lead armies across the land in the name of him, and every opponent that stood before the General was smote down effortlessly. But in a horrible coincidence, my ruler ordered an expansion of our borders to help satiate his greed. He sent troops down onto Pompeii to exterminate the humans there. Tanks, troops, air craft, all of the weapons we had available save for those that can remove planets were deployed. At first our haughty and ignorant generals told us that this conquest will only last us several days, promising casualties to be almost non-existent. But when we met the General’s Black Army, we were proven dead wrong. The weapons of the Black Army, though primitive, destroyed all that we brought. At first we were baffled by our incompetence to destroy these humans. But as the war dragged on, it became obvious on who was directly supporting them: him. With that noticed and understood we tried calling in for heavier support… it was too late on our part to counter. The demonic powers that fueled the Black Army were too much for our depraved and pretentious military. We fell back in complete terror, understanding that now he has his appetite on us.”

“And please tell me how this constitutes as a tragedy?” Darius asked, his tone of voice begging for more info.

“It was because of that madman of a human that gave him a now undeniable grip on our society before the Fall! His simple existence transformed my already miserable controlled society into the worst place you could imagine!” Virgil cried in anger “Because of atrocities and horrible deeds in the name of power, it fed him! Fed him to the point in which he no longer plagued our dreams but preyed on our souls. Every moment before the Fall I felt like I was being watched, my moves and thoughts recorded by some looming god who wants my utter demise! My society was in constant silent paranoia and the leaders were nothing more than frothing dictators who wished nothing more than more power, murdering countless people to insure their undeserved positions! The few that left that war like me understood how grave the case was! A man with nothing more than iron wrought weapons was able to defeat our incomprehensible technology… all due to the monster we decided to wake up when we felt like we needed more egotistic power! That is the Tragedy! That we sealed our fate to this tyrant because of our power hungry greed! And that general was nothing more than a small glimpse of his power, forever to remind us how it could have been much worse!”

Virgil slumped his head down and simply whimpered in pain, like as if he was revealing the scars and wounds on his battered soul in shame. But Darius really did not care for these sorrowful emotions and proceeded without pity.

“So tell me… How did you end up in the body of a human then?”

“When our final days upon us, a few of the remaining sane seers decided to scatter a few. For as I said before, our souls were no longer ours… we are destined to dwell in the City of Dis with him as like the others with her. So the seers used their last remaining tools and powers to send us away in hiding, hoping to hide our souls so that we can forever insure that our acts of tyranny can be an example of what empowers him and what he is capable of… and what we can do to stop him. So I took the hemlock after saying good bye to my familiar ego and passed away into the guidance of the seers. From there I was born on Terra, ready to warn mankind all about this terrible god.”

Darius’s jaw hung down as he lightly pointed at Virgil, his mouth tied up with finding appropriate words for this last part of this saddening account.

“That is just dam impressive Amrosa… Dam impressive… Giving up your national identity so that you can live on to tell the tale of he would desire’s your kin’s souls. I mean, asking an Eldar now to do it would result in them throwing a childish temper tantrum. I have to say Amrosa, that is a true act of selfless interest. I applaud your efforts… But I have one more aching question to ask you: so what happened to the lust of your life? Still you have yet to answer that.”

Virgil’s lips trembled as he tried to answer the most dreadful and sorrowful of all questions, summoning up his last ounce of courage to respond.

“She was lost to the dark arts” Virgil whispered.

“Let me guess then… She found sorcery a little too much fun?” Darius prodded.

“No! She said that maybe she could find our solution against his grip through darker arts! I mean, she was doing this all of this when our world and society was falling apart so it made sense to her! But I begged her to not go forward, I begged her to leave our society and join with the others to fly away! I told her that it would lead only to her ruin! But she was too far down the path to the point of no return! I watched her degrade to the point in which the passions of darkness took the best of her! I watched her die in front of me, screaming that she was alright and that the answer laid right on the next page with the next spell… But she was wrong… She died in my arms as a broken woman, her attempts to save us all in vain and ruin! All I have left of her is that faint shell of a soul in that stone! Please don’t hurt her! Please don’t!”

Virgil again began to break down madly over his life of misfortune and agony, begging to have the stone back. But in his mind, Darius laughed and mocked at this excessive show of sorrow. However, at the same time he applauded as well, thanking the man sarcastically for finally telling this truthful revelation. But rather than continue to tease him with this fake sympathy, Darius decided to finish him off emotionally with his own truths.

“It now makes sense to me as to why you want the safety of your shallow world. Like the others, you do everything in your power to stave off the inevitable, and in this case your world decides to whore itself out to the Imperium for another year of life. So a pact is made and now your people are safe for the moment in exchange for… what? A little shred of info about the infernal powers? Am I right?”

“Yes you are…”

“So that raises another question, one that you have asked so many times: why am I planning to destroy I'lliad? Well, to start off I find your world offensive. Instead of living austere lives like your other kin, your world does the dishonorable by selling itself out, a traitorous act in the eyes of any good person and most likely among your race. So to do your race of favor along with the Imperium, I have decided to eradicate them, to save further wasted time with the Imperium and to remove some shame for your race. They do not deserve to live, in fact, more of a blessing that I put them out of their misery. It is your own problem that your souls are dammed, not mine…”

“Did you not hear a single word that I have said! We do this to insure that the Imperium does not follow the same path! Why have you fallen so far from your nobility?! I ask of you, why have you turned so bitter and so cruel?! I ask you like I have asked before! What has happened to you?!”

Darius chortle “To be honest I was expecting this little scenario of ours to happen much later, for you see, I have yet to concoct a honorable and tactical reason for this now ‘malevolent’ behavior. I was thinking of saying that ‘it is better for the Imperium for my new attitude’ or ‘I have been ordered to be more austere and severe’, but to be frank I don’t have a false reason. So to be blunt and straight forward, all of my actions have come from a higher authority and through personal pleasure… And no, it’s not the Emperor. This new leader has much bigger and wondrous plans than any mortal can think of… and the first step is to remove that craftworld from the face of existence.”

“Who is this new leader of yours?! Why does he crave this pointless destruction?!” Virgil yelled.

“You are so oblivious…” Darius muttered “Alright then, do you remember the battle song that the Black Army sang as they approached your forces?”

Virgil was stunned at that question.

“How do you know anything about this besides that I have told you?!”

“JUST ANSWER THE DAM QUESTION XENO!”

“I… I can’t recall really…” Virgil mumbled frantically.

“Well then, let me jog your memory! Eli baltuti ima’’idu mituti na salmat qaqqadi isu kasadu… Eli baltuti ima’’idu mituti na salmat qaqqadi isu kasadu! ELI BALTUTI IMA’’IDU MITUTI NA SALMAT QAQQADI ISU KASADU!” Darius yelled, each sentence increasing with ferocity.

Like a blast from the past, the battle chant rang like a broken cursed bell in Virgil’s head. With that horrible connection made Virgil let out a terrible scream, a scream that only could be expelled with the emotion of fear at its highest.

“NO! NO!! NO!!!!”

“DOES THAT ANSWER ALL OF YOU QUESTIONS NOW?! DOES THAT SATIATE YOUR CURIOSITY ABOUT MY RECENT MOTIVES AND ACTIONS?! OR DO I NEED TO KEEP THROWING IN MORE HINTS TO JOG YOUR DELUDED MEMORY?!”

“IT CAN’T BE YOU!”

“WELL YOUR DAM WRONG!!” Darius laughed. “Seriously Amrosa! Have you not read my obvious signs? My enjoyment for enslaving countless souls, burning cities to the ground, removing colonies and empires off the face of the earth and ignoring all warnings and laws from the Emperor! Oh wait a minute… I’m your primarch and closest friend, someone who couldn’t possibly do those things. And if I did then it must be through honorable justifications… You are so dam oblivious maybe it’s time to pull your head out of your ass and understand… that I am back to finish what me and my master have started!”

This couldn’t be happening. All of his fears and nightmares have returned to Virgil tenfold, all unraveling right before his eyes. He couldn’t be back, it was impossible! He watched the General die on the field and watched his army dissipate along with him! He watched the Black Army cease to exist and fade away into history! But here he was, reincarnated in the guise of a mad primarch, his ambitions and duty still intact along with his lust for power.

“NO! I WATCHED YOU DIE ON THE FIELD! I WATCH YOUR ARMY CEASE TO EXIST! YOU CAN’T BE POSSIBLY BACK! IT’S IMPOSSIBLE!” Virgil screamed in terror.

“Six thousand years in the Pits of Durrath I have spent, and now I am back again… and it feels great! No longer am I confined to the frame of weak man, but bind to a body of a primarch, built of muscle and beauty! And my Black Army? Those boys have been with us all along, and now reside in these wonderful bodies and armor! This entire legion Amrosa, is the same souls you have seen before… it’s just this time we have some better equipment.” Darius grinned.

“THIS CAN’T BE!” Virgil grieved insanely “THIS CAN’T BE HAPPENING!”

“Oh but it is…”

“HOW DID YOU COME BACK?! THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE!”

“Epithis brought me back forth you nit! The true primarch of the second legion died in the steel womb, his birth was still born. But Epithis found it to be the perfect host to put me into! So once the steel womb made contact with the soil of Pompeii, I was born into the body! But the passive workings of the Emperor tampered with my resurrection, my memory squished and pushed aside! So like you have seen I have grown up to be a puppet of the Emperor until Epithis restored me completely. I am reborn as well with my glorious army, AND WE SHALL RULE THIS BLASTED GALAXY UNDER HIS IRON WILL! And this time we cannot die! The only fools who stand in the way is Michael, Gabriel and the Emperor! But what about the primarchs you ask? They shall be either under my banner, or suffer in the Pits of Durrath for all of eternity… But you know what Amrosa? I cannot have you running around while I get my work done. So instead of letting you free like a butterfly to wonder the galaxy, I am going to take you back home where you belong.”

Darius pulled out his storm bolter and pressed it against Virgil’s head, laughing like a maniac over this man’s turmoil and shock.

“Don’t worry Amrosa! I promise that you and your lovely spouse will have a nice little home in Dis, where you two can live together for all of eternity in painful serfdom!”

Without hesitation he pulled the trigger. With a loud blast and an explosion of blood, Amrosa was dead
.
“And now to death with you…” Darius smiled as he picked up the soul stone off the table.

He could hear it wail and weep faintly, grieving over this madness that is taking place. But with a tight squeeze within his palm the stone shattered, sending Amrosa’s love to the City of Dis with him.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Fifteen​

Darius walked through the grand doors of the control room, his storm bolter in hand still wet with blood from post execution. He made way over the threshold but stopped only a few paces past it.

“A need a servant!” Darius said, emphasizing on the word ‘need’.

Immediately a small robed man stepped forward and bowed before him pathetically, ready to fulfill Darius’s needs.

“What do you wish oh great lord?” The man said humbly.

“Clean this off! I have work to do and don’t have any spare time to play with this trinket” Darius said annoyed as he shoved the storm bolter forcefully into the servant’s hands.

The servant nodded and raced off to complete his new task. Darius on the other hand made way towards his command chair, expecting to hear some sort of progress regarding the assault on I’lliad.

“Well men, tell me what is going on… and it better be good” Darius threatened as he sat in his chair.

“We have all ships ready to open fire and board the craftworld. Tanks and heavy support are loaded into their respective ships, ready to land at your command. The astartes are also standing by their respective drop pods, everyone fully equipped and ready to engage. As you can see here we have pin pointed where the main web way gate is, and apparently is located near the abandon fields, next to both the shrine of Isa and the Tower of Tears.” A marine reported while presenting the locations.

“What a bunch of loonies… placing their most precious gate in the open…” Darius muttered “Well, makes sense for having that kind of room. Their toys and childish contraptions need space to flute around… Never mind that, that opening and wide space will provide an excellent drop site.”

“Agreed my Lord. On other news, the leaders of the craftworld have tried to contact us twice now on business as to why we are here; both times we have declined as you have ordered.”

“Well then, the next time they call I-”

A loud synthesized voice blurted out half way through Darius’s sentence, telling everyone that there is an incoming call. Without hesitation, Darius picked up the call personally via screen. There appeared four of the xenos, wearing the highest official garments an Eldar leader could wear, their faces smothered with dissatisfaction with Darius and his legion’s presence. But Darius in return gave them a smug look.

“Greetings officials of I’lliad!” Darius smiled “How nice it is to see your cheerful faces today!”

“Enough with the sarcasm human... As you can see your fleet has positioned itself around us in a very suspicious way, enough to make us feel quite uncomfortable. Thus we have tried thrice to ask you this question: what are you doing here?” The high seer said sternly.

“First off, do not call me human. I have a name you know.” Darius chuckled. “Second I am here because of very special business that I need to take care with your people, business that should have been done a long time ago.”

“Well Darius, what is this business that you speak of? If it is hostile in any way, you know the Emperor will see your demise by his hands for breaking his bonding contract, if not by ours. But if you are not seeking a term with violence, then state your business.”

“Ha! Our destruction by your hands? If you were truly smart in any case you would notice I have more than the capability to squash you like a bug. No, I am here because I have some very old work that needs to be finished as I said… and it might hurt a little to get it done.”

“Do not tempt us Darius on your gestures of violence, for I can feel that is what you want out of this ‘business’ of yours” The Eldar seer said fiercely “But we will give you one last chance to walk away and live to see another day right now unless this objective of yours is truly peaceful… or else we will have to act on our terms.”

“You know, I might as well cut out the bullshit and random musing and just flat out say that my business has to do with your demise… But being a true gentleman here, I present you two options for finishing my work with you: we could do this quick and painless or I could go the whole nine yards and make this day a complete nightmare for you.”

“I see you want war then Darius. But tell me first, why do you seek out destruction? Have we not supply your wisest leaders with information and wisdom regarding your spiritual safety? Have we not held up our end of the bargain? And who’s command if it is not yours to demand our death? Tell me human…” The seer said stead fast, seeing if he could somehow turn the decision around.

“Why do I wish your utter demise? Well, my new higher lord has order me to destroy and subjugate your people. Simple as that. But truth be told we tried that several thousand years ago and that didn’t go as far as we wanted too, so in another sense I have come back to finish the job as well.” Darius said in a taunting but yet pleasant manner.

“And who is this new master you speak of?” The seer asked, his tone of voice changing from anger to slight concern.

“Well, he is the same master that you are destined to serve beyond death… You know, the Grand Ruler of the City of Dis to be precise… But let us get back onto the subject at hand here, do you want this to be painless and quick or do you want this to be slow and agonizing?”

“He cannot be possible speaking of him!?” The Autarch whispered in the background.

“Eli baltuti ima’’idu mituti na salmat qaqqadi isu kasadu.” Darius proudly sang in response to the Autarch undirected question.

The phrase put the chatty leaders into complete silence, petrified at the faintly familiar words. Upon seeing this, Darius knew that he had their memories in his hand… and with that their courage.

“Well, seeing that you are incapable of making a decision, I guess I will choose it for you: Long and Painful. So I say good day to you and eternal glory for Lord Epithis!”

Darius laughed liked a maniac when he saw the expressions of rising fear in the faces of the Eldar leaders. Like an inevitable death approaching, the praise of the Undead King plunged the leaders into hysteria, the realization that their ancient nightmare had return to finish them. Rather than staying connected to witness the new born chaos on the other side, Darius disconnected, still laughing over their ancient phobia.

“Well then. Here is the deal: I shall set foot first on that world and corrupt its gate. When my job is almost completed, I shall give you the order to blast everything around the gate to oblivion… we need to make room for it to come out.”




It was odd to see the sky so dark and silent this time of day, a scene that struck a feeling of uneasiness in the heart of Ariel. Ariel though decided to ignore this feeling and carried on her duty out in the abandon fields. Her job was simple compared to the others, but yet equally important. Her duty was to maintain a clear passage to the gate, insuring that traffic would move smoothly and also to insure that any possible problem would be fixed immediately. However, as much as she tried to ignore this discomforting feeling, it would always come back to her with full force. The sky and darkness again to be blamed for her uneasiness. But again she carried on with her task.

But as she began to monitor the tracks once more, a commotion was heard by the gate. She could hear cries of fear and discord as individuals began to sprint away from the gate, screaming about something evil. Without hesitation she rushed towards scene, fearing that this might be a huge problem at hand. As she approached the ancient passage, she saw a black figure standing confidently amongst the fleeing civilians, the appearance immediately raising the alarm in her that this could possibly a returned outcast gone wild. With the courage inspired by her duty, Ariel approached this black figure with her sheirkan catapult raised, ready to handle this unstable person. However upon closer sight, the figure in the distance was far different than what she expected. It was a human! But this was no ordinary human she noticed. No, this man had the appearance and build of that of a great leader, a great leader of possibly legendary status, a quality that made Ariel pause in slight awe. To her uneasy surprise, the man strode forward to her with a burning blade in hand, his free hand extended out as to look like he wanted something from her. Ariel stood firm while he approached, but not because of bravery, but because of fear. The armor that this human donned was black and ugly, as if it was a corrupted and twisted version of something once beautiful. In fact, such was the horrendous and nerve rattling appearance that it made her want to run away… or better yet curl up on the ground. But he continued to come closer to Ariel’s fear, his arm still extended out.

“Do not be afraid little xeno. I promise to make your death swift if you hand over that little toy of yours.” He called out with an evil smile.

She tried to stand and fight, but his piercing cold eyes held her in place with terror. It wasn’t long until he was upon her and snatched the catapult out of her hands.

“What a funny little toy you have here little guardian… But toys like this cannot save you from me. Oh no, what you need is a weapon that adults use, not this thing of entertainment.” He laughed as he crushed the catapult under his foot. “Now then, lead me to the emergency control switch of this portal. Now.”

Ariel nodded and led him slowly to the emergency shut off, trembling with fear and shame. At the end of the massive gate, hidden under a small pad, Ariel revealed the delicate connection crystal.

“Why thank you little girl. Now how about you run along and play with your other toys with the other children… For you see, I have some conquering to do.” He grinned mockingly.

She slowly stepped back as he ripped out the connection crystal, turning the enormous web way gate off. When it was lifeless, the man pulled out a black shard and started to replace it. But he froze when he heard a familiar pseudo angry voice.

“STOP RIGHT THERE DARIUS!”

Darius turned around to see not a small cohort, but hundreds of guardians and warriors positioned against him. Standing in lead was the lead seer that he talked to not too long ago, but rather than boasting a self confidence like a true leader, Darius saw a faint hint of terror in his soul behind his anger.

“And why should I stop little Eldar?”

“I know who you are under that guise Darius! I remember perfectly what monster you truly are! You may have shown us your capabilities as a tyrant under his lead, but we have learned and now we are going to end this before you make a fool of our race once more!” The seer said with ferocity. “We have you in our grasp and now it’s time to send you back!”

“Tell me seer… What makes it that this time you will squash me easily and prevent the tragedy from happening again? Hmmm?”

“Look around you foolish human! You sit here in front of us like a deluded blind man, exposing yourself without anyone to guard you. At my command I can easily obliterate you.”

“Well, I am sorry to say that your parade here is not going to last that much longer.” Darius laughed. “In fact, I think I hear a storm approaching… So I suggest you to run inside away from the rain…”

With that said, a thunderous boom echoed behind the small army. An orbital blast had struck behind them from a decent distance, its powerful impact sending a wave that threw them on the ground. But it was soon followed by another hit. And another. And another. Until the ground was shaking as if the world was going to break apart. Darius on the other hand placed the black shard into where the crystal once was and with a loud snap, it was in.

“Well Seer, I hope you are in for a good fight, for this time I am not fighting with sticks and stones…” Darius jeered.

The web way gate, once dead and cold, suddenly burst back to life again in an infernal explosion. From the mouth of the gate, fire and energy poured out like a tremendous flood in which all around it burned in warp fire, including the war host. As many tried to flee the scene of destruction, Darius and the seer remained by the portal, unscathed by its roaring fire. Arming himself with the fury and duty of his world, the seer rose back up and rushed at Darius with witch blade at hand. But upon contact Darius parried his blade aside and locked his head in a vice.

“I am surprise seer that you managed to stick around while your kin scream and run from this… ‘Explosive’ scene. But to your benefit fool, you get to see one of the highlights of the show first hand!”

From the infernal web way gate, a colossal metal arm reached forward, digging its fingers into the ground as to grip the surface. Such was the size of this armored arm that it made the incoming tanks and support look like miniatures, rodents to a great elephant. The arm then pulled itself forward and dragged out its upper torso, revealing its sinister armet head and body. The giant colossus continued to crawl out the gate until it was fully free from the bonds of the immaterium. The ground shook terribly and fiercely as the monster armored statue stood fully erect, standing hundreds of feet tall with its mammoth flail in arm. Without a moment to spare, the Eldar air force engaged the titanic living construct, throwing everything at the colossus in hopes of defeating it. But every missile and blow the Eldar delivered did absolutely nothing to this monstrous knight. In fact, it’s openings between its armor began to burn brightly with inner hellfire, its silent rage now in full swing. With flail in hand, the giant statue smashed the Tower of Tears next to it with one killing blow, reducing the neigh indestructible shine into rubble. And from there the colossus began its unstoppable silent rampage.

“Ahhh yes! The Colossus! Epithis’s greatest avatar of his will incarnate in this realm! Do you see it seer? DO YOU SEE IT?! That is not but one fraction of my master’s power! NOT BUT ONE FRACTION! Now seer, watch it as it brings your pathetic world to ruin!” Darius said insanely, forcing the seer to watch the construct rampage.

The seer struggled to release himself from Darius’s grip, but the primarch’s strength proved to be too great to move. The seer continued to watched in horror as this monstrous animated statue topple over buildings like toys, slowly reducing his craftworld into rubble. He could hear the psychic screams throughout the world as this monster crushed his people under his foot. But while the horizon burned by the giant’s wrath, the air illuminated itself with bursts of fire as incoming transports and drop pods made their way towards the ground. Upon contact with the surface, the pods and ships unloaded countless cohorts and armored divisions, all boasting the colors of pitch black and dull steel silver, an appearance that nerved the soul. But the most frightening feature of the astartes was their new coat of arms. It was no longer the glorious winged roman two that they once wore proudly, but an iron fist clenching a burning sword, the symbol dedicated to the God of Tyrants. But the legions arrival did not go unchallenged. From out of every door and every room, the defenders of the craftworld poured out, dressed in their garments of war. With fierce determination and zealotry, the craftworld’s finest engaged with Darius’s legion. Upon seeing this immediate action, Darius decapitated the seer and joined the fray of chaos, ready to deal death to his victims. And his combat was awesome to behold. Every single warrior, being either a banshee or a dire avenger, who stood face to face with Darius, met a gruesome end to his burning blade.

“Is this all you have I’lliad?! Is this all you present me?!” Darius jeered, finding his opponents lacking in skill.

Darius’s taunt was answered as more banshees and avengers rushed at him, all eager to slay him in the name of their race. But again, none could challenge his near god hood. Hacking and slashing like a glorious demon, Darius again proved himself to be the victor against this massed assault. As he took pause to his combat, Darius could see his legion steam rolling lines and ranks of the xenos, their experience from the Pits of Durrath made the Eldar military credibility look stupid. Darius was amused by this sight and it once again inspired him into the heat of war. But his rampage through the ranks lasted only a few minutes before a challenger caught his attention.

“Servant of the Tyrant! By the will of my people and by the blessings of Khaine, I demand a challenge from you!”

Darius turned to see the Autarch standing above his troops, his sword pointing directly at him with a confidence unlike any other.

“A challenge? Fine then! If you want to die horribly and painfully then be my guest!”

The Autarch accepted his invitation. Upon glorious Hawk Wings the Autarch descended upon Darius, brandishing two Mirror Swords in pose to strike him. But the Autarch gravely underestimated Darius. The Primarch took a step forward upon the last second and socked the Autarch in the stomach. Upon impact the Autarch let out a howling cry of pure agony, the punch breaking both his abdominal armor and several ribs. The Autarch collapsed onto the ground after that, his body still trying to regroup from after that monstrous near fatal blow. But Darius on the other hand jeered at his foolishness.

“So where is this epic duel that I was supposed to have? One hit and I see you on the floor crying already. I mean, if you are not going to provide one then I demand a refund for this wasted time… time I could have used to finish dominating this pathetic world.”

The Autarch took great offense and forced himself up, determined as well to prove his superiority over Darius. Grabbing only one blade, he charged at the mad primarch and began to swing frantically. Though the Autarch possessed near perfect talent with his weapon, Darius on the other hand boasted better talent. Darius blocked and parried every hit and swing the Autarch delivered without any trouble, easily avoiding the great hero’s strikes. This continued on until surprisingly Darius grew bored, tempted to finish off this miserable leader once and for all. But as he was about to deliver a killing blow, an idea blossomed in his head. With one calculated kick, Darius sent the Autarch back onto the ground.

“So far I find this little duel of ours to be rather… dull… I mean, for a warrior of such great stature I would have expected your talents worthy of praise. But once again I was met with disappointment…” Darius mocked. “However, I have another idea… an idea that can make our little duel a bit more entertaining.”

Darius took his sword and plunged it straight through his left hand. He took his right hand and followed suit, stabbing it as well all the way through. When both hands were through the blade, he shifted them towards the center, insuring that they would not part anytime soon. Darius then bent onto the ground and carefully moving his legs one at a time over his pierced hands, eventually having his bloody handcuffs behind his back. 

“Ok, here’s the deal. As you can see I have both hands behind my back with my sword keeping them in place. Now then, I will give you one free hit on me. After that, then we can fight. Sound fun? I promise that I won’t fight back until you have moved first…”

The Autarch shook his head at this madness. But seeing Darius almost defenseless was too much to simply pass up, a chance to redeem his pride. So after struggling to get up, the Autarch limped forward and stopped right in front of the grinning primarch. He knew deep in his soul that this could be a trap, but the thought of defeating Darius in a foolish move was too much to take advantage. So with a cry of vengeance and a swift move, the Autarch decapitated Darius.

His head rolled off his neck and bounced off the ground, his body following shortly by collapsing on the floor. The Autarch couldn’t believe his eyes. Darius was dead. The resurrected monster was forever gone and his humiliation redeemed. Proudly raising the head of Darius above the fighting, the Autarch addressed everyone proudly, announcing that Darius was dead.

“Look you fools! You march onto our holy grounds with the vigor of war in you, in which in turn spawned the idea that you were invincible! But I am sorry to say that you were much wrong in that idea, for your leader is dead! Your demon leader is dead foolish humans!”

The Autarch continued to hold the head up high, waiting for the Second Legion to take notice. But they paid no attention to their primarch’s death. Instead they continued to fight as they did before, as if nothing happened. Utterly confused by this the Autarch once again addressed the legion about their master’s death, but like before they did not care.

“You didn’t think that I would die that easily did you?”

The Autarch froze in absolute horror upon those words.

“You see, immortality doesn’t always mean that I would always be in one piece.”

The Autarch turned Darius’s head so he could see it face to face. And there he saw him, his head still alive and well, delivering a devilish grin.

“Well, now that you had your first hit, it’s my turn!”

With that the Autarch turned around and saw Darius’s body rip its hands free from the blade lock. It rose flawlessly and marched forward to the near petrified Eldar. Without even trying to fight back, the body snatched the head out of the Eldar’s hand and reattached it back onto its neck.

“That feels much better…” Darius laughed in maniacally. 

Within a split second Darius delivered a blow into the Autarch’s face, breaking his jaw and his nose. The Autach lost balance and began to fall onto the floor once more. But before he made contact, Darius executed a round house kick into the chest, sending the Autarch flying some distance before colliding into the ground with full force. Darius once again laughed and mocked the Autarch’s frail build and pathetic skill as he approached him, blade in hand.
“I hope you have learned your lesson little child! You cannot kill something that is already considered dead!”

And with that the Autarch lifted his head and watched Darius pull his blade out high. Within a second it was over, the blade piercing the Autarch’s skull like a knife through butter. 

“And so ends another great leader… wait a minute… another fool of I’lliad.”


----------



## Serpion5

Man, that guy`s a jerk. :grin:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Serpion5 said:


> Man, that guy`s a jerk. :grin:


Out of all the Primarchs, one of them was destined to be an asshole. Besides, it fits the personality of a power hungry tyrant. :laugh:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

The last little part that I forget to post up.


In shackles made of barbed and twisted chains, the remaining people of I’lliad were put into bondage once they declared defeat after the three day siege. All that they threw at the second legion in hopes of victory fell through the floor miserably. Their near unparallel air force, a glorious and wondrous fleet, now lay in twisted piles of debris on the ground, and their armies and military power in turn were also put to shame, their soldiers slaughtered and war shrines desecrated. And finally, arguably the greatest humiliation in the name of war, was the fall of their Avatar. The incarnation of Khaine, in which they put so much hope and pride into for victory, fell before the legion at the hands of the titanic Colossus. Their pride, glory, and dignity was now officially gone. Thus, like the fate of all the other conquered worlds, they found themselves at the mercy of Darius and his legion. Women, children and the wounded now stood before the judgment of the greatest servant of Epithis. But they knew in their hearts and souls that no matter what fate Darius gives them, they are still dammed either way. 

Darius looked upon the depressed and barely sane crowd with much joy as the last of the survivors were rounded up. He looked upon them with the greatest sensation of pride and arrogance, his conquest of this ancient foe inspiring now fully avenged. But he knew soon that he would have to end his little party of glory, for there was much work to do. He ordered from his new First Company Captain to bring the last official of I’lliad to him, ready to deal their fate through her. He was answered and two marines threw a beaten and broken farseer at his feet, silently grieving as she laid there like a corpse in front of him. Darius grabbed her hair and dragged her onto her knees, quietly rejoicing at her broken heart.

“Oh farseer, how ironic is it that you specialize in foreseeing the future but yet you could not predict this…” Darius sneered.

“What do you want monster?” The farseer wept “Have you not won already? Or do you have more in store?”

“I want to make one more statement before I take you all onto the work ships. One more statement that none shall stand between me and my master’s goal… You hear me?”

The farseer nodded in understanding, her soul trembling in fear on what he plans to do with her people.

“Captain Hemotep! Run the recorders!” Darius yelled.

With that said, Hemotep and two tech marines stepped forward with a large camera, one designed to record in the most vivid and clear picture as possible. When it was rolling, Darius ordered out another order, but this one was not in High Gothic, but in a strange and horrible language.

“What are you doing?” The farseer asked nervously.

“Well… I can’t have children running around the forge ships… I learned that lesson with the prior conquests. So instead I have decided to do you a favor and put them out of their misery in one generous move.”

“NO!” The farseer shrieked. “YOU CAN’T-”

But before she could cry on, she was silenced swiftly, her lower jaw ripped off by Darius as to prevent listening to another annoying dialog of how he is a monster. When he was done with her, he stepped forward and addressed everyone, his eyes piercing the souls of everyone who looked upon him with authority.

“Take them to the pit!” Darius screamed. 

His order was executed without hesitation. Every xeno child was unchained and dragged away by an Astartes. The sounds of wailing mothers and screaming children rang through the air undeniably as the Astartes took them against their will. But this was not noise to Darius’s ears. No but it was something better: it was music to him. While Darius savored the symphony that the slaves produced, the marines dragged the frantic and frighten children to a large carved out pit, deep enough so that all of the survivors could be buried under there and still have room for more. Once to the edge of the pit, the marines threw the children like rag dolls over the edge. The children wailed uncontrollably as they hit the bottom of the pit, some breaking limbs upon contact while others died of broken and shattered skulls. Once the massive population of youth was in the pit, the rest of the slaves, under watch of the legion, were pushed to the edge of the man made crater, not so that they could be thrown in as well but as so they could watch what was about to happen next. While this happening, Darius stood above all of them on a ledge that looked over the pit, surveying everything with complete control. Once all the youth were in the maw, Darius raised his hands as to grab everyone’s attention, brandishing a devilish grin that stretched across his face.

“Hey, I have an idea!” Darius yelled in joy “Let’s start a fire! The biggest one that this galaxy has ever seen!”

As on cue, marines began to dump gratuitous amounts of kerosene and gasoline all over the children, thoroughly dousing them so that no inch was left untouched. The slaves gasped in horror and screeched in terror as to what was going to happen next. 

“Don’t worry people! I brought the matches and the gasoline!” Darius laughed as he held up a torch.

When the last gallon was emptied onto the crying youth, Darius struck his torch on and held it up high like a grand champion.

“Let’s ignite it and hope the flames grow higher! For this shall be hopefully the biggest funeral pyre!”

It was just unbelievable from even a madman’s view as to what happened next. Darius eagerly threw the burning torch into the pit and within a blink of an eye the children erupted into flames. So fierce and so intense was the fire that the children were unable to cry out in pain, their bodies burnt to melding ash within moments. The pyre of genocide grew brighter and brighter until it reached its zenith after a few moments. As the pit from hell burned fiercely, the marines divided the dumb struck survivors of I’lliad into two parties: one to become slaves up board the fleet, the other half to be taken to the City of Dis directly. But as fast as the fire burned brightly, it began to slowly die until there was nothing but ash and debris.

“Well that fire was a disappointment” Darius muttered as he turned and walked away “Never thought Eldar flesh would burn so quickly.”

Darius returned to his retinue after the slaves either boarded their black ships or taken into the corrupted portal, looking at the lifeless world one last time before it would be wiped off the face of existence…


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

okay people, heres the spsheel: I have another part coming on the way this weekend, but as of monday I will be gone on a two week trip, so other words no internet to post material. However, that doesn't prevent me from using my little netbook...


----------



## Serpion5

Darius is one sick motherfucker...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Good. Thats how all 40k villains should be, instead of this "METAL BWOXES!" crap. :laugh:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Okay, I apologize for this announcement, but I am not done with my next part, thus not posting anything this weekend as promised. And as I have said before, as of tomorrow I will be absent for about two weeks for posting anything. But the good news is that I have a net book and lets face it... flying for ten hours on business class offers a lot of writing time 

So expect some hefty reading when I get back. Thank you all for reading and comments are always more than welcomed. Good feed back will help me prepare for my next great work.


----------



## Boc

Truly excellent, TOG, finally managed to catch up on it. I must say, I love Darius. You've managed to make him twistedly awesome (at least in my eyes, as I must say I'm a rather sick minded bastard as well) and I look forward to you knocking more out upon your return. Now hurry the hell up with your vacation and get writing, we all know you're just passed out ass up in a gutter somewhere :laugh:


----------



## Spehs_Mahreen

Took the time to read most of this today.

Fantastic, man!

Oddly enough, however, I named the character of my OW Darrius. That was before I even saw this.

Haha.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Greetings from Odessa Ukraine! I am typing this on my puny netbook with crappy wifi that I am sapping off from another hotel, because I'm a lazy bastard.
Anyhow, I have over 4.5k words written and edited and I'll be back on the 28... So that mean I will probably have 6k words by then at this rate. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Boc

Why the hell are you in Ukraine??? Plotting the return of the Soviet Union?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Its part of my vacation, a cruise around the Black Sea. I'll have a blog with pics when I get back if anyone is interested.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

ok enough wıth the chıt chat! On wıth the show!


Part Sıxteen​

Cell 131 could be argued to be the worst place of torturous solitude that has ever been conceived of. Deep within the bowls of the subterranean complex of Heaven’s Hammer, cell 131 is nothing short than a hell hole designed with no other purpose that drive insanity through isolation and pain. Walls as thick as the hide of the ship and as dark as the chaotic abyss of the warp, cell 131 was built to be the place for the worst criminal offenders to the Archangels… namely traitors and members of a munity. The philosophy behind the cruel design of this prison was that through isolation and a constant stream of pain, it would be able to drive one to confession and repentance without the need to constant interaction from prosecutors and torturers. It was here where Darius condemned both Michael and Gabriel for their out cry. It was here where he wanted them to rot while he fulfilled his secret agenda. It was here where he wanted them to be out of the way of his master’s plan.

This heinous punishment completely baffled and horrified the two captains. Baffling for the fact that it was such an insane punishment over a reasonable innocent moral out cry and horrifying due to the cell’s subliminal wicked nature and reputation. But as if the natural state and purpose of the cell wasn’t enough, Darius decided to expand on their misery, ordering their lower bodies to be frozen in diamond hard ice while the rest of their flesh be wrapped in barbed adamantium chains, his reasons later were that “being in the cell in itself is not enough for them to pay their crime of mutiny”. This, plus the perpetual darkness in which they were confined, ensured the captains that their punishment would be far from humane. From what seemed to be a millennia since then, the two sat in a cold and unforgiving darkness.

“Michael…”

The sweet sound of Gabriel’s voice woke Michael out of the depressing silence that has consumed them both since their last muse. 

“What is it brother?” Michael answered in a hushed tone.

“I… I… I can’t feel my legs anymore” Gabriel quietly freaked. “I’ve been feeling them slowly slipping away since we’ve been here and now… now… now they are gone…”

The intense shivering in Gabriel’s voice greatly worried Michael, for the first time signaling to him that Gabriel might be in fatal trouble.

“How is the rest of your body?!”

“Still there…” Gabriel quivered. “Its just the lower part… I can feel it slipping away…”

Michael was about to say something to comfort his brother in arms but as he tried to speak his mind gave him a chilling message: he too was losing his lower body to the cold finally. Michael began to squirm in the little space he had to see if his senses were still fully functional in his legs after that realization, but to his despair he found his feet numbed and his calves following in suit. Again he shook himself to disprove this feeling but alas he received the same horrifying results.

“Your losing it too aren’t you my brother?”

“No I’m fine.”

Though it was darker than the blackness of the night, Michael could feel that Gabriel watched him in vain to disprove his dying legs, watched him as a child would to their parents when they kept telling that everything was alright when anyone could tell it was not.

“Then what are you doing brother?”

“Just trying to find a more… comfortable position… if that makes sense at all.”
“You’re lying aren’t you?” Gabriel chuckled.

Michael was absolutely surprised by this sudden change of doom and gloom to light heartedness.

“What? I mean… No! No! I’m perfectly fine! I am truly trying to find a better spot!” Michael spat out quickly.

“Michael… I have to admit you are just the worst when it comes to lying…” Gabriel continued to laugh. 

“Well… I didn’t want to bring the message of impending doom to you… lest I drive our already miserable scenario even worse mentally” Michael apologized. “Besides, since when did you all of a sudden specifically care about the health of my legs?”

“Well squirming like a fish after my ‘freezing’ comment gave away what you were truly trying to do… Besides I just hope you do not pass before I do.”

“Pass before I do? Are you suggesting that you are dying?” Michael said with extreme shock and concern.

There was a long pause after the question, the comedic atmosphere dissipating and being replaced with a dreadful tone… as if some great tragedy was about to occur. 

“Yes… Since my epiphany that I am going to die before we make it out of here brother…”Gabriel said sorrowfully.

This dramatic change in tone and emotion quickly caught the attention of Michael along with those dreary words. The cycle from feeling doomed to light heartedness to now sorrowful so fast felt completely unnatural in Michael’s eyes, thus bringing extreme concern.

“What do you mean that you’re not going to survive this trial brother?”
“If you could only take a clear look at me you will understand why I will fall first…”

Though the darkness made the actual action of seeing anything impossible, the heavy and sorrowful words that slipped through Gabriel’s mouth painted a perfect scene for Michael about his deteriorating health and excuse for his misery. With this the hunch of something going on with Gabriel grew to dangerous levels in Michael.

“If you are suggesting that you are frail and always have been, then I have the right to say that you are wrong about it my brother.” Michael spoke, trying to instill words of comfort.

“Wrong?! If only could look at me and see my foolish and weak flesh! I have already lost half of my body to the cold and these barbed chain cuts in due time will drain me of life before you. I am of a weak build Michael! A lesser man that has happened to be lucky to lead the Seraphim and be considered a space marine! In fact, you might just simply call this justice unto me! It is because of me my dear brother that we are in this forsaken abyss of metal and hate! It is because of me that Darius is now loose upon the stars doing Emperor knows what!”

“What are you talking about?!” Michael said with disbelief to Gabriel’s words. 

“YOU KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!”

He lost it. It was too dam obvious to now ignore the fact that Gabriel had lost all control of his emotions. Michael recoiled in horror to hear his beloved brother scorning himself over his dying case, something he would never expected to hear in his entire existence.

“No I do not know what you are talking about! What is with all of this sudden self loathing?!

“You know exactly what I speak of Michael!” Gabriel hissed with pure frustration.

“Fine then! Enlighten me about why everything is your fault!” Michael angrily rebutted.

“Do you remember how every time when Darius acted in either and odd manner or borderline crazy, I would tell us that we should just play along and claim that these little moments of sporadic of oddity would eventually fade away?!”
“Why yes I remember but-”

“Do you recall when Darius would deal those mass executions and I would say that it was necessary if Darius said so?”

“Well of course-”

“Well If I didn’t give reasons for us to sit on the side lines then all of this wouldn’t have happened! Virgil wouldn’t have been locked up, we wouldn’t have been locked up and tortured and most importantly, all of those executions of poor prisoners of war wouldn’t have happened! If I didn’t walk so blindly this utter madness that has overcame our lord would have been prevented and the collateral damage would have never existed! But nay, my naive and hopeful behavior had blinded me into believing that everything was all right!”

Michael didn’t know what to say after that. Gabriel was right on the fact that he advocated with playing along with Darius’s new found delirious attitude. Gabriel was right on the fact that he said to play it safe with Darius’s new decisions besides the most recent. Gabriel was right on the idea that if they would have stepped in before everything went to hell, all of this could have been avoided. He was right on all of his points besides one: he was to be blamed for all of this. That one was purely incorrect. But to convince his now lost and wild mind that he was innocent was almost impossible to do… right now.

“Gabriel… I think you need to rest…”

Like a dormant volcano that has decided to erupt, Gabriel exploded.

“How can I rest?! I have passively caused this entire mess! I have passively caused the deaths of millions of innocents! How can I rest because of this!? It is my fault I tell you! Did you not hear a word I spoke or did you turn deaf during that specific part?!”

“Calm down Gabriel! There is more behind this and it is not your fault! Stop whipping yourself like a fool and get your head straight!”

The two continued to banter back and forth with heat and flame, Michael trying to convince the delusional Gabriel that he was innocent and Gabriel trying to prove that he was the death dealer here. But the longer they continued the more intense it became, until Michael too erupted like a catastrophic volcano. 

“SHUT UP GABRIEL! SHUT UP!” Michael screamed. “ITS NOT YOUR DAM FAULT! I tell you, Darius recent interest in his own will and his new corrupted nature is not because of your innocent blind faith! It is because of something else… Something that gives me the feeling that whatever is causing this cannot be natural… Like a spiritual corruption or something like that… But again it is not your fault! So how about you silence yourself to prevent your self made humiliation!”

Gabriel was dumbstruck at that ferocious comment. Sure the argument was both emotional and heated, thus exchanging of words was quite hostile, but this comment was just a ball of truthful berserker rage that blew apart Gabriel’s unnatural guilt and sent him into pieces, unable to respond. The look on his face was impossible to see, but Michael could feel that his comeback ended their insane conversation in a terrible way.

“Forgive me brother… I…I… I am just so angry and so scared as to what is truly going on that I just lost it there.” Michael sorrowfully apologized.

“Lets just sit here in the darkness in silence for a while Michael…” Gabriel spoke softly “Let us just sit here in our frozen chains and think of some better times until we meet fate …”




Captain Diez and Brother Lazarus peered down the hall ever so discreetly to see if any one was on guard, their bolters up and armed for the occasion. But like so many times before they had found not one soul standing by, leaving them with another empty corridor.

“This area and its proximity of 20 meters reads empty sir” Lazarus read off his scanner “Another hall to pass.”

“Thank you brother. Marines lets move out!”

On Diez’s signal the marines behind moved forward with exceptional haste, clearing out another corridor unchallenged. 

“Sir, these vacant halls and empty rooms make it feel as if all of the Archangels aboard suddenly disappeared off the face of the galaxy” Lazarus spoke personally to Diez “their once lively ships now feel like nothing but empty shells… Does this not ring a bell as something to be suspicious about?”

“I do agree that this sudden disappearance of the men aboard seems a little suspicious… But nevertheless it gives us the time and space to carry out our duty with little ‘interaction’ Lazarus. So for now lets concentrate on the task at hand…” Diez agreed but still holding back true superstition and concern for this mass vacancy.

Lazarus took notice and shrugged off his superstition and with Diez caught up with their team, one hundred feet away from the Grand Hall. Though their original target was the network mainframe in the lower bowels of the ship, Diez and his Dark Angels took the chance with the near non-existent security conditions and decided to strike the actual control room directly: the communications room. As they approached the Grand Hall, this dream of hitting the target the hardest in the ideal spot almost seemed too good to be true. But it was. Upon arrival and inspection of the great ornate doors, the marines found it to be barred and locked from every lock that it had, both internal and external. Brother Apollo pulled out the lock smith set and began to hack away upon the door, even though he had a hunch that their basic equipment would probably not even come close to break one tenth of the mechanisms. But as he knelt onto one knee and leaned against the door, he froze. On the other side he heard the faint sounds of two individuals whimpering and sobbing, as if they were in great pain and agony. Echoing shortly behind each tearful cry, the sounds of two hammers and two chisels, each one striking in a rhythmic pattern, could be heard as well. This was not at all the usual sounds one would hear from a great place of social interaction, but something akin to slaves in a workshop. But Apollo’s listen was broken moments after he began. 

“What seems to be the problem brother?” Diez asked.

“Nothing sir, just thought I heard some guards… But it was actually the creaking gears.” Apollo lied, quickly returning to his job and duty.

Within a few minutes Apollo’s work and efforts turned up fruitless, the basic tools at hand were not enough for the mammoth doors. With their ideal situation compromised, Diez had no choice but to head back to their original destination. As the kill team approached the awkward north entrance of the Service Passages, Diez pulled Apollo aside for a moment.

“Soldier, I know you lied back there” Diez spoke softly but sternly “Is there a good reason to do so at all?”

Apollo swallowed his fib and confessed smoothly and professionally.

“Sir, please forgive me, but what I heard was both strange and… wrong.”

“So what is it that you heard?” Diez said as he took a step back in an act of giving Apollo room to explain.

“What I heard was to large individuals moaning and weeping… as if they were performing some great labor against their will. But following their moaning came the sounds of hammers and chisels. In other words sounds like despairing sculptors forced against their will… However I could easily be wrong on that but my mind and thought leans towards it.”

Diez released his tense and austere pose to a more relaxed position, giving Apollo the notion that he believes his words and is forgiven for his lie.

“Lets keep this between you and me for now brother.” Diez said secretly. “If it was just artisans working without despairing passion then I guess it would be ‘normal’. But weeping and crying are two words that justifies our ınvestıgatıon… Let’s move.”

Diez turned and rushed up to return to the group, Apollo following shortly. When all were at one point the squad finished their trek to the main Service Tunnel Entrance. At the end of an enormous room that was plagued with barrels, stacked metal boxes and winding sides halls that splintered off, laid the near ancient Service Entrance. Apollo again went to fulfill his role and began to hack and break away the few locks that held the heavy door shut. But as Apollo was about to break open the final latch, a deep thunderous voice echoed from behind, officially telling them that their free time was over. 

“And what fools have decided to trespass here under my watch?”

The marines turned around and saw the terrible sight of a terminator, clad with extra thick black armor and wielding two nasty reaper auto cannons. From here it was obvious as to what the marines did upon that sight: find cover. Within a frantic heartbeat the squad darted away from the service door and scattered for cover, ducking around the corners and hiding behind solid cover while they fired off some frantic shots in conjunction. But their tactical retreat wasn’t without any opposition. The Terminator, laughing hysterically, unleashed salvo after salvo upon the retreating Dark Angels with mad fanaticism. The tremendous killing power of the cannons blasted apart what appeared to be sturdy cover and destroyed weak side corridor walls with ease, killing several marines behind their new found safe havens. The sudden onslaught and relentless barrage transformed the once healthy number of the strike team to a measly five personnel.

“Is this what Lion’El has taught you to do in the mist of battle?! Run for cover like animals upon a coming storm?!” The terminator taunted maliciously.

With all of the easy pickings dead and the light cover obliterated, the terminator moved from his sound position and began to slowly chase after the remaining shaken marines individually, destroying everything in his path with his guns of might as he moved closer. But upon leaving his prime spot, Brother Lazarus pointed out that now the terminator was out in the open, a possible chance to strike from all sides.

“Marines! The target is now in the open. Strike from the branching halls and begin the Parthian routine.” Diez ordered via com link. “We begin in five… four… three… two… one!”

The marines followed and executed without question and began to semi-chase the terminator. Through the narrow halls and ducking between covers around it, the marines began to circle the slow terminator and unleash precise shots at the behemoth. It worked for the most part, an occasional bolter round piercing a soft spot between the joints. But even with the few lucky crack shots, the terminator did not show signs of any damage. Quickly catching on with this Mongolian like tactics, the Terminator began to change his strategy as well. With careful prediction and bloodlust the Terminator began to blast away spots in which the marines would begin to pop out from, a predicting ballistic shot if you will. With this guessing, the terminator landed a few lucky hits, blasting apart two more marines into a bloody mess of devastated flesh and metal shrapnel.

“Come on you fools! I have forty more rounds for each of you taste!” The terminator laughed maliciously. “Never in my life have I seen such a special group like yours dies so dam easily!”

Diez began to run out of ideas with the realization of truth in that statement. There were now three of them and they were pinned down by a behemoth with more fire power and armor than they had combined.

“Any ideas as to what we could do?” Brother Lazarus asked via com link.
Diez paused for a moment to see if he could conjure up some sort of promising reply to the men, but he could find no optimism to share from this.

“We have two choices from what I can see: we could either rush him and take the extremely high chance of being blasted apart and tackle him in close quarters or we wait for him to find himself in a disadvantageous position and strike there… Other than that we are stuck between a rock and a hard place.”
There was a short pause after that desperate message, the two other marines on the other ends now understanding the real problem here. But all was not lost in the minds of the men…

“Fire at his knees.” Brother Apollo muttered via com link.

“What?” Lazarus asked.

“Its just a thought but if we could some how disable his ability to move we could possibly close in and just stab him in the weaker parts. If all was successful we should not take one scratch, even in close quarters.”

Diez peered around the corner ever so slightly to see the terminator. What he saw according to Apollo’s idea was a walking turret, the terminators hands occupied with two massive cannons that simply cannot be tossed aside. And history shows that turrets are not known for their melee capabilities…

“I’m taking the shot” Lazarus spoke softly.

Diez was about to object but Lazarus was two steps ahead already. The proud marine popped up from his spot and let off one well aimed plasma shot at the terminator’s legs. Everyone held their breath as the super heated projectile flew through the air towards the terminator, this making it or breaking it. But to the grace of luck the shot hit the back of the knee precisely. The terminator howled in pain as the shot melted his knee cap into a bloody goo, sending the giant to the ground. This was their chance and they took it. The three remaining team members sprinted from their cover and descended on the disabled terminator with vengeance, chanting out a litany for their fallen brothers. They pulled out their serrated knives and with wild rage they began to stab the soft spots of the armor and pierce the exposing hints of flesh. It took several minutes before the terminator laid dead, the minimal openings only allowed him to die through slow bleeding. But when the giant’s last heartbeats stopped cold, Diez and the others stepped back with relief.

“Okay men” Diez breathed heavily “Now that they know we are here we need to move with no rest or pause… Lazarus! Grab his auto cannon and just blast that dam door off… I’m tired with these dam locks.”

Lazarus bent down and pointed the left auto cannon at the door and sent off a couple of rounds, which in turn blasted the service door off with ease. The marines picked themselves up and rushed from the scene, thanking the spirit of valor and luck that they managed to survive that gruesome ambush. 

The dark and dank halls of the ship’s underbelly proved to be not only difficult, but treacherous to traverse. Thin halls and pit falls plagued these deep maintenance areas to the point that moving twenty feet took what seemed to be an hour to pass. But with the sense of duty and the extreme importance of this mission, Diez and his marines carried on through this difficult path with slow but steady progression.

“How close are we to the network mainframe Apollo?” Lazarus asked as he crawled out of their last pipe tunnel.

“According to the ship’s barebone schematics, the network mainframe should be another fifty feet around this left passage and down this hall.” Apollo pointed out on the schematics EMS.

“Alright, lets move then-” 

As Lazarus took his first step forward his body weight crushed the delicate support in which he was standing on, sending him down through a mess of flimsy pipes and wires until he crashed onto a rusty cold floor. Apollo followed in suit as the weak floor broke under him as well and within a second Diez came crashing down as well. All three of them bash and smashed themselves from the service tunnels into what felt like an old and forgotten catacomb.

“Apparently our destination is now fifty feet away and forty feet above.” Lazarus groaned sarcastically.

As the marines rose from the ground, the feeling of despair and anguish subliminally over came their senses. This new found place radiated with the feeling that they were not supposed to be here while it gave out the nasty aura of dark torture, a sensation of utter darkness the more the marines looked around. Diez turned on his search light and aimed down both ends of the halls and found that he could see no end from where they stood.

“This place is dark as a tomb… and as eerie as one…” Apollo spoke softly.

“Brother Apollo… Does the EMS know where we are?” Diez asked.

Brother Apollo took out the device and began to search the schematics for their position, but the screen showed them that they were in an area that didn’t exist, their dot showing them off the planned halls.

“According to the EMS we are located in uncharted territory.” Apollo said confused.

“Elaborate.” Diez said as he walked a little further from them as to see if there was anything through the darkness with his light.

“Well, according to Imperial Law and The Engineering Commission Requirements, all imperial vehicles and ships are required to give out a full layout, meaning showing all components and rooms aboard. Well, according to the EMS here, where we are standing is not recorded, thus this hall was either mis-recorded or purposely left out. I’m betting this dreary place was not the latter.”

“An a illegal zone…” Diez muttered “Right then! Lets map this place for ourselves then, seeing that this place is just enough proof that something terribly is wrong here.”

“Hooray for creepy places” Lazarus muttered as he looked around as well.

With that said the marines turned on their search lights and began their exploration down this tomb like corridor. As they passed through the dark sometime, faint green lights appeared in the distance, pasted on the walls as if they were electronic pads. As the marines approached on of the lights, they could see that it was an interactive pad next to a door, their conclusion spoke true. The words that glowed on the pads reveal that this was not just some sort of lost storage room or unused chamber… but a prison cell, eerily saying on the pad ‘Vacant’.

“Now I can see why this place was meant to be undiscovered…” Diez said softly.

Lazarus opened one of the cells and peered in, seeing nothing in the room but four adamantian shackles bounded to the wall as well as a plethora of torture tools, those of most hideous and disgusting nature.

“Sir, I may have to correct you on your conclusion.”

“What is it then?”

“There torture chambers.” Lazarus cringed.

The marines continued down the seeming endless hall, walking slowly through this dreadful darkness. But their quest to find the end was over, for in the distance they found the last light, this time not on the right nor left wall but in the center. It was another electronic pad as they came upon it, but it was not green unlike the others, but red. There, written in illuminating light, was the word ‘Occupied’ on it. The marines felt a horrible chill down their spines as they read those words to themselves, fearing as to who actually deserved to be imprisoned in this cell. Apollo stood forward and brushed off the heavy lair of mildew and rust off the front of the door, revealing the number of the cell: 131. 

“Do you think it should be wise of us to continue on?” Apollo asked cautiously with his hand on the pad.

“Who ever is in there… must have some info as to all of this activity… something far more reliable than hacking into a encrypted network.” Diez replied.

With that Apollo pushed the cell open and once again was received with darkness. But to much surprise their search lights did not pierce the darkness like it did to the other cells. In fact, the absence of light in this cell seemed to be caused not by the turned off lights, but by some sort of fog… some dark and terrible smoldering cloud that consumed all forms of illumination. Lazarus stood forward and crossed the threshold, being the first to enter. He slammed his hand against the wall to his right, trying to see if he could find some sort of light switch…. And by luck he did. Lazarus slammed down the heavy lever and with several loud chugs the massive lights in the room exploded on. But what the marines laid their eyes upon was a terrible and hideous sight.


----------



## Serpion5

I get the feeling that you were really in the zone when you wrote this.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Part Seventeen​


The explosion of magnificent light burned and seared Michael’s eyes like none other as the lights suddenly came to life. He cringed and contracted violently at this unfamiliar pain, for dwelling in the darkness so long almost convinced his eyes that the light was the enemy. But yet he had every right and reason to link this brilliance to pain and sorrow rather than joy, for the last time he ever remembered seeing the light was when he and Gabriel were interrogated through means most horrendous. Because of this past rationality, Michael began to fear that those who were responsible for the lights were his tormentors, ready to deal another round of humiliating agony to see if he would fall before their might and join their madness. But that really didn’t make sense as Michael continued to frantically ponder. His tormentors left so long ago that their sudden appearance now didn’t make sense at all at this point. And if it was the jailers who had come once again, why did they leave them in the darkness for so long? But that thought and reason went out the window when he heard the heavy steps of the new company coming towards him.

Michael’s fears began to drive in full motion as he heard the faint voices of those who entered. His heart raced like none other as his mind began to conclude unrationaly that these men were his captors and no one else. But when his frail eyes finally returned to strength, Michael’s heart and spirit was soothed and instead was whisked away into pure joy. For he saw the ones responsible for delivering in the light were not his captors, but a small squad of Dark Angels. Michael wanted to cry out in joyous relief as he saw the three marines in the distance walking towards him, but his strength was sapped from so much time in this cold and heartless cell that he could not even whisper a word. But still he released tears of elation to see them, having been so long without any contact besides Gabriel and the guards. Their freedom he thought was at hand.

Michael turned to his right to see if his brother had laid eyes upon their liberators as well, but reeled in sorrowful horror as he looked upon him. The tears that once expressed unparallel joy were now that of grief and agony, for he saw that Gabriel was not alive but dead. There, limped over like a dead fish, laid Gabriel’s corpse, his chained upper body slumped over to the side covered with the blood from his gashes, frozen on his skin like a horrid pox. Michael mourned for Gabriel in deep despair, not only crying over the fact that he was dead, but also over the sick truth that Gabriel claimed earlier: he was the first to die. His youthful face, once full of life and vigor, was now twisted and distorted with the coldness of agony and loss. The sight was almost too much for Michael to handle, for it truly was the death of a glorious angel. 

Diez and his marines approached the frozen captives slowly, suspicious as to whom they were. The room was vastly different from the other cells on immediate notice, its size and temperature to be humongous and freezing with the floor covered within a thin lair of ice, as scene that radiated with ultimate pain. But as they closed in on the occupants of this cell, their idea of who it was became horrifyingly clear.

“By the Emperor’s Will and all that is sacred…” Diez gasped.

Lazarus and Apollo began without hesitation to blast away at the icy trap that held the two ruined captains. To great frustration the marines found the ice to be so tough and so resilient that only their bolter rounds and plasma shots were able to chip away fragments. But seeing the two noble captains in a state of inglorious and unjust pain did not phase their determination to break them free. Finally having enough of the simple blunt tactics, Apollo pulled out a phosphorus grenade and simply started a raging fire on the spot, igniting the base of the frozen leg clamps. The heat proved to be an efficient ploy and with the ice only a fraction of its prior strength, the marines were able to dislodge Michael and the body of Gabriel out.

“Captain Michael! What on Terra’s green soil has happened to you two?!” Diez asked as he frantically unchained the poor man.

Michael tried to speak but no words came out.

“The captain’s strength is not enough to speak I’m afraid” Apollo said as he untangled Gabriel “The mental state I’m guessing is too damaged as of right now to even think properly… It’s best that we get him out of here.”

Apollo ripped his tunic off and wrapped it around the poor body of Gabriel, both as in respect and preservation.

“Just look at these two” Diez said with disgust and pity “There’s not a single cell of fat on them and the muscle on both is only at half of what it was before. Get them back onto the ship as soon as possible marines! Lest this men of honor die before we could hear from them as to what the hell is going on with this legion…”

The two marines unanimously agreed and hoisted the two captains over their shoulders, following behind Diez shortly. The team then stormed out the cell and ran down the black corridor, not caring about if there was an exit or not. But luck was on their side as there was an exit, a giant melta proof door on the very end. Diez had little patience for this barrier and took Lazarus’s plasma gun and blasted the dam lock pad. The unrational and brutish move miraculously worked and the doors flew right open, presenting a long and hideously dark stair case.

“I’m taking a wild guess from remembering the schematics that this passage leads us close to one of the maintenance halls” Apollo huffed as he and the others stormed up the stairs. “From their we can cut through the beaten path and in no time-”

The sound of hundreds of bolters locked and loaded greeted the marines as they stepped through the exit at the top of the case, a sound and sight both unexpected and frightening. 

“We’ll be back at the ship…” Lazarus slurred quietly.

Apollo and Diez held up their arms in return, but concluded immediately that it was stupid to think that a three man team plagued with fatigue and carrying two unarmed men could take on a massive group of fresh and angry astartes.

“Put your arms down men! It’s not very polite to hold our guests at gun point…” A joyful voice rang out behind the marines.

The black Archangels lowered their bolters and arms down as they parted to both sides upon the command. Once cleared and ordered, an all too familiar and insane figure stepped out and stood at the end of his men.

“I am terribly sorry about my men’s hostility sergeant Diez… It’s just that after annihilating a ‘do-not-touch’ plus a few more ‘no-no’ places tends to get the marines a little on edge.” Darius sarcastically apologized as he walked casually towards the Dark Angels.

Diez and the others slowly let down their guard as Darius approached them, knowing that they need to play along if they were going to make it out alive and well.

“So tell me, why are you aboard my ship without permission? Did you want to take a private tour without anyone around? Hmm?” Darius asked.

“We were sent here by Lion El to ask a few questions regarding the charter you made. But when we arrived there was nobody around here.” Diez explained quickly “Thus we decided to wait for your return.”

Darius approached them finally and looked at all of them straight in the eye, including the broken Michael. Upon seeing him, Darius grabbed Michael by his neck and hung him up high, making sure that everyone saw him.

“I see you found a souvenir while you were ‘waiting’.” Darius chuckled as he held Michael like a limp fish. “Tell me… If you were waiting around then how did you stumble upon this traitor?... Unless he crawled up from his pit… but I doubt that.”

The marines choked on that question, none of them having the courage to flat out tell him about how they found his illegal torture chambers while also not blowing the top off of their secret investigation.

“Well, are you going to answer the dam question?!” Darius yelled impatiently.
Still they did not reply to his demand.

“So if you are not going to tell me then I will have one of my guards tell me! Brutacus!”

Darius threw Michael to the ground in front of Diez and raised his hand to signal his servant. From behind the right side column of marines, a large terminator pushed through and stood before his master proudly. Diez and his men mouth’s dropped to the floor to see that it was the same monster that they slew after its terrible butcher, walking around as if he never died and without wounds.

“Brutacus, could you be so kind and explain as to what happened when I was gone?” Darius smiled.

The terminator turned its head towards the marines and raised its head up mockingly, showing the stab marks that Diez and his men dealt to him as if it was a testament of their failure to kill him.

“As they boarded the ship from the emergency port, I turned off all security systems and door locks with the exception of the main hall as you ordered. Once that was done I followed their progress via tracking device. I tell you my lord, they did not wander around with blind curiosity as they have claimed…” Brutacus explained. “Once they discovered the main hall to be locked, I personally stalked them until they arrived at the north entrance of the service tunnels. From there I engaged them, seeing that their progress towards the main network hub needed to be compromised. Though the three here slipped away, I still took note of their progress…”

“And could you kindly tell me how they found the two captains... Brutacus?” Darius smiled.

“Their finding of Michael and Gabriel was by accident, for you see, while they traversed through the service passages, they happened to collapse the mesh floor that was coincidently above the jail hall. The rest is self explanatory from there. But again, their claim of waiting patiently obviously doesn’t wash.”
Darius turned towards Brutacus and laid his hand on his right shoulder and gave him a malicious smile.

“You are a good soldier Brutacus. Telling the truth is always a hard thing to do in very tight moments unlike these men. However, your death at the hands of three marines when you had two autocannons and tactical dreadnaught armor does not smile kindly on your reputation and worthiness… Plus the fact that you tried to kill them when I clearly stated that I wanted them alive… In other words, I think I need to demote you if you know what I mean…”

Darius pulled out his burning blade following that and plunged it into Brutacus’s chest. His body inside combusted into horrific flames and consumed every inch of his flesh once the blade pierced his heart. Brutacus howled and screamed as the inferno ate his body rapidly, a chilling cry that nerved Diez and his men. Finally after a few terrifying moments, what remained of Brutacus collapsed to the floor, a disjointed mess of hollow armor.

“Tell Captain Hades that we have another terminator suit available… And make sure he puts a competent veteran in it this time!” Darius laughed as he pulled his demonic blade out of the chest piece.

Diez and his men on the other hand looked upon with utter disgust and shock. This act of malevolence plus the abandonment of chivalry that Darius once had proved to them once more that Lion El’s suspicions were true: something was wrong. 

“Wait… You ordered him to let us in and walk free?” Lazarus asked baffled.
“Of course! Did you honestly think that your super duper secret spy mission was truly going to work without catching my attention?” Darius mocked.
“Well…Uh…”

“I must admit, using a proto type Assassin Drop ship as your stalking vessel was almost genius… But the fact that you used an unprotected astropath to find me kind of gave away your position after you followed us for a few days. Once I had my librarians read the area I found your ship sticking out like a sore thumb. Maybe if you didn’t use a proto type and used a real one that had a null on it like an adult you could have gotten away with your private investigation.”

The Dark Angels stood there flabbergasted at the fact that Darius knew all along about their private investigation, their carefully planned mission completely foiled since their first move.

“From the look on your sad faces I take it that you are wondering on how I knew about your little ploy all along. Well let me tell you!” Darius said with a big fat evil smile “You see, that charter I wrote was complete bull shit since the first sentence. It was basically nothing more than a reason to get Michael, Gabriel and Virgil out of my sight for a couple of weeks and actually get stuff that matters done! But during the height of my productivity on the battle field, I realized that my charter was full of too much error, thus obviously going to garnish unwanted criticism and suspicion from Lion El. So with that realization I consulted with my best advisors of my communications to keep an eye out on all messages and tracings, whether it be ours or someone else’s so that I could come up with some reason as to explain my crap. That proved to be useful for through that I heard your messages about your private investigation…”

The marines stood silent upon that answer, dumbstruck like fools. But Darius was not finished in answering their questions that have yet to be asked.

“But tell me sergeant Diez, why did the Lion organize a small private investigation rather than blatantly say that my charter is complete trash?”
The marines looked at each other to see if anyone could come up with a snappy answer to that but Darius decided to answer it for himself.

“I’m guessing it’s because he was too scared to confront me about this and settle it like a real man… or that he wanted to prove to everyone that he too could actually come up with a clever and intricate plan… Either way your infiltration is a complete wash.”

“But why did you let us on the ship without opposition?” Apollo blurted out.
Darius grinned.

“Well at first I was going to obliterate you from existence but then when I got word that the main hall’s renovation was almost complete I decided that maybe I could show it off to you guys before I deal your fate! You know, a nice little show before you leave with a bang.”

Darius grabbed Diez’s hand and began to lead him and his team.

“Now then! Let’s start this tour shall we?... Oh by the way, you can leave Michael and Gabriel here… You can pick up those two maggots on the way out… I really have no room or use for a dead idiot and a half dead fool.” Darius laughed.

Two terminators grabbed Michael and Gabriel out of the Dark Angels care without passion. With the burdens out of their hands, the Dark Angels followed the eager Darius without any choice. After passing the familiar corridors and passages, the group arrived at the doors of the Grand Hall. Darius pulled out a horrifying looking key and placed it in the lock.

“Now then, most of the statues are completed but the two artisans should be finishing up with the last two right now.” Darius said as he unlocked the doors.

Swinging the ornate doors open without effort, Darius turned around and presented the new Grand Hall as if it was his greatest work. Diez and his team on the other hand were not in awe of this new renovation, but in absolute disgust. The once magnificent gleaming white and gold hall was now nothing more than a memorial of war and conquest of black grotesque nature. Its once glorious marble Corinthian columns were now charcoal black and built out of the bodies of the fallen. The white marble floors were replaced with master crafted mosaics, depicting of burning cities and soldiers slaughtering the inhabitants. Finally, the twenty statues of virtue that stood at the side in honor were gone, instead replaced with twenty statues of the primarchs being depicted dishonorably with the exception of Darius.

“So how do you like it?” Darius asked.

“Like it?! ARE YOU INSANE!? IT’S AWEFUL!” Diez roared.

“I take it that you like it!” Darius laughed “Now then, I feel that the artists behind this deserve to speak about their works here, seeing that my words cannot do justice to explain their creative endeavors. S’allabar?! Opheious?! Would you be so kind to elaborate on your work here?”

From the shadows behind them rose two monstrous figures that of most hideous in nature. They towered over the marines like overseers and gave off an aroma that which was most alluring and repulsive in nature. While they were of the same template in build, the two beings were not identical, for one boasted qualities of masculinity and the other feminine. But the trait that caught the attention the most was that these monsters did not act as grand avatars of power like one would think but trembled and coward like slaves.

“What foul… things… are these…” Lazarus muttered in disbelief.

“I have to admit, getting two Keepers of Secrets to do my bidding properly took some effort. But after removing their ability to feel anything and beating some common sense into them, they eventually learned that serving me over Slaanesh was a better move.” Darius chuckled. “Now then! S’allabar! Explain the work of Leman Russ! I can’t wait what poetic imagery you coughed up for us…”

S’allabar nodded and limped across towards the horrendous representation of Russ. Her lower set of crab like arms extended out as if she was holding the statue in a presentation like manner while her regular arms buried themselves under her neck while she explained in a pathetic manner.

“My…My…My guests! I present you Leman Russ, primarch of the Space Wolves!” She hissed sadly “As you have seen I have sculpted him in a fashion in which fits his inner soul the best: a chained up wild dog, begging at the master’s foot for food in return for favors… My Lord Darius! Do you like it? Do you like it my lord? Is it naught but the perfect vision of the barbaric fool?”

“Like it? I love it!” Darius laughed “Now Opheious, tell me about your favorite work…”

Opheious nodded and rushed across the hall to his work of Rogal Dorn. In the same manner like S’allabar, he pathetically presented his sculpture.

“This is Rogal Dorn, primarch of the Imperial Fists! Judging by his nature of hiding behind walls and his bitterness towards his brother Petrubeo, I have worked him in a fashion that fits best for him: a man who cowers behind cover in a raging battle, afraid to leave his comfort zone to accomplish anything, but boasts of an invincibility that does not exist in any fashion at the same time!” Opheious frantically explained. “I ask ye master like S’allabar asked, do you like it?” 

Darius laughed hysterically at Ophedious’s explanation.

“Oh how sad it is that it perfectly fits his personality! Build those walls higher and higher Dorn, but nothing can save you from me! Of course I like, otherwise I wouldn’t have it up there and you would be dead.”

As Darius mocked his slaves and lauded their work, Diez and the others sat there silently, watching this entire scene as if it was a terrible hallucination. Every moment they endured in the grand hall was another thread cut off from their fabric of reality, the hall and its design slowly breaking apart their sanity and their ability to cope with this madness. The design of the hall was literally unbearable.

“Come now! I have one more room to show off, saving the best for last!”


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

First part.

Part Eighteen​

Darius again grabbed Diez’s arm and lead him with the others to the final destination of the tour, breaking them away from the hall’s demonic gaze. Again at the end, Darius pulled out his key and opened the grand doors enthusiastically and showed them the master control room. Like before it was horrifyingly different, a catastrophe of nobility. No longer was it a place in which one would gloriously lead the legion and course the navy, but a place for one who lusts with power and dines with fascism… a temple of self worship and dominance. The command chair was at loss with its once humble look, now instead fashioned into a steel throne of self glory and rule. The walls were no longer painted with images of the glorious Imperium, but decorated with the skulls of kings and leaders that once opposed Darius, a testament to his pride in a most barbaric manner. It was a war room that happened to have a throne in it… A disgusting show of tyranny and selfishness.

“Again I would like to thank my artisans for this amazing job” Darius sarcastically complimented as he sat comfortably on his throne. “I mean, it takes a real artist and designer to make a throne look as good as this plus being comfortable!”

The Dark Angels looked about the room and shuttered at this primarch’s madness and gross display of power.

“What kind of nightmare is this?!” Diez roared “What has happened to your grace, your honor, your devotion to the Emperor?!”

Darius leaned over to the left and whispered into the ear of an idle servant, as if asking for something. The servant obliged and scuttled away frantically before he returned his attention.

“Oh sorry about that, I was just ordering a drink” Darius said cheerfully “Now about my fallen grace and all of that sappy stuff? Well I will make this short and sweet for all of you without all of this bullshit you would expect from a cliché villain speech; I no longer serve the Emperor and the Imperium. There, you happy?”

The marines looked at Darius, aghast by his resignation of the Emperor’s will and his abandonment of all that is sane and just. But yet he returned their shock with his devilish smile. 

“But if you were watching from your ship you would have noticed that I haven’t been serving for him for quite some time, so that news should not occur to you as surprising.”

“I see then Darius that you have preferred your ego and greed over the greatness of mankind” Apollo said disgusted. “Such a self centered act is nothing short of a coward!”

“Not really my simple man… for I forgot to mention: I serve a greater master instead, one who would actually accomplish the Emperor’s dream faster and more efficiently” Darius proudly stated “So according by your logic, my act of serving a better and true Lord is not cowardly… But in fact rationally better! It makes perfect sense if you ask me.”

“That’s pure insanity! No one is greater than the glorious Emperor!” Lazarus objected with pure devotion.

“Uh, yes there is” Darius laughed.

Lazarus’s face turned bright red at this act of ignorance, his passions deep down inside wanting to him to strangle this idiot primarch. But again, Diez gave him the look to keep himself at bay; lest Lazarus’s brash actions cause their demise.

“All right then Darius” Apollo stepped forward “Show us who this wonderful and glorious master is… Maybe then we can decide whether your statements to justify your abandonment and cruelty can be considered valid and reasonable… and if so, we shall stop protesting your choice.”

Apollo looked back to his brothers, giving them a slight nod to each that he had a plan. They in return gave a slight gesture after a moment, confirming their understanding, seeing that the plan could possibly bear fruit for them in the end. But Darius caught onto this ploy and whipped himself into a joyful frenzy.

“Fine then! You wish to see the all mighty Epithis himself?! The King of the Gods, the Immortal Leader and Ruler of the Immaterium?!” Darius raged with excitement.

“Did you not hear our words great Darius? Please show us this wonderful lord who proclaims that he is higher than the Emperor in both wisdom and power!” Apollo provoked.

“So shall it be…” Darius muttered demonically.

The room combusted into flames as Darius snapped his fingers. The flames screamed up the walls fanatically, devouring and incinerating everything that it touched with merciless efficiency. It ate through the steel walls and electronics like paper and within mere moments the blaze consumed the entire room and began to break down the walls that separated them from the vacancy of space. But rather than gazing into the void of stars as it should be with the barriers gone, they instead saw a city landscape of horrendous nature and a sky of stormy madness. Buildings made of black and wicked stone and towers created from the images of military fascism, the marines found themselves in a city as the last bits of the room burned away. With the last piece of reality transformed into nothingness, the group stood in a metropolis of totalitarian rule.

“Welcome to the City of Dis gentlemen, the greatest city and society that ever was under the rule of the magnificent Lord Epithis!” Darius proudly proclaimed “Now then, let us see my master, the one who brought me the wonders of power and glory that the Emperor could never dream of!”

The Dark Angels trembled and shook with disturbance and fear as they followed Darius through this dismal nightmare. This place, this horrible city, was nothing more than a living hell of depression beyond their wildest dreams… and it caused them to twist and turn in disgust like none before. As they followed the mad primarch, they witnessed and watched the denizens of the city pass by with pity and sympathy. They were of deathly color and repressed nature, sprits who lived in a life of helplessness and slavery within this cursed place. However, this was in contrast though to the guards of this regime that stood about with them. They were without flesh and blood, skeletons to put it in simple terms, and boasted the empty qualities of unflinching loyalty and brutality. All of them were equipped with a different arrangement of war oddly enough, each one wearing arms and armor according to their time of death on mortal plane… so it seemed. It was a scene that made them almost lose it. 

When what felt to be an eternity, they reached upon a demonic citadel’s gates, massive doors of hate and cruelty.

“I command thee to open the gates my fellow dammed! For it is I, Darius, the greatest of servants and generals!”

The gates opened slowly as they heard the call of Darius. When the passage was wide enough for them to move, Darius and the marines crossed the threshold. Pass the gates they could see that it was not a dismal city like from behind, but a demonic complex of barracks and keeps, a colossal realm of military buildings. They passed slowly through this, Darius purposely doing so so that Diez and his men could bask in the proof of his master’s might. Again they stopped at another gate, but this time it was grander and more malicious. Without needing to call, the gates opened slowly for them. When they passed, the Dark Angels found that they were now in a court yard, the final ‘outdoor’ level before the grand citadel of the Tyrant God. But rather than continue forward, Darius turned around and looked upon the distraught marines.

“You know what? Since I want you to survive this experience and want you spread the news of my greatness to my brothers and the Imperium, I’m going to give you a temporary… ‘ward’… so that you do not fall into irreversible madness. Sounds good?”

The marines agreed to this relieving pass without hesitation. Darius smiled at this weak behavior and approached with his blade drawn. He proceeded to carve a symbol on each of their foreheads, a burning mark of his master. This surprising held up to Darius’s promise, the mark relieving some of the burdens of instability inside them. Seeing them at slighter ease, Darius continued to lead the men once more unto the gates of his god’s inner realm. 

“Ati me peta babka!” Darius rang loud and clear at the foot of the citadel’s doors.

The doors answered and opened slowly and soundly. Darius again grabbed Diez’s arm and dragged him in with the marines following like as if they were toddlers. They were immediately greeted by a horrendous darkness and evil once the doors behind them sealed, a feeling that made the wards on the marines feel like it did absolutely nothing to protect them. But while they trembled and coward, Darius boasted his chest and walked about confidently in this grand and demonic entry room.

“It feels great to be home in my master’s presence” Darius proudly professed “This grand architecture and splendor makes my quarters look like it was constructed by a blind man! Well, now that we had a nice stroll outside I believe it’s time we meet the god himself... seeing that you are quite eager to meet him…”

Darius began to stroll down the columned hall, leaving the marines at the doors like they didn’t exist. Fearing to being alone in this demonic castle without lead, the marines jumped up and dashed up to Darius, he in return chuckling at their silly discomfort. After passing through menacing corridors of enormous height and width, the group arrived at the last pair of doors, a terrifying look to behold.

“Let me check if my master is busy to see if he is willing to let you bask in his majesty for a moment…”

Darius pressed his head against the door as if to listen through it. The doors themselves looked almost sound proof, but Darius dismissed that claim as he turned around and gave them green light. The sounds of two ungodly large persons making way towards the doors rippled through the ears and souls of the marines after Darius knocked lightly. The doors opened slowly moments after with two giant metallic knights standing behind them, looking down at the group with an intimidation of most disturbing power. But as they saw who lead the party the colossi parted to both sides, giving a direct view to Darius’s master… and it was a sight that brought them pain and suffering beyond mortal comprehension.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

“So these are the sniveling little brats that have stalked us?” Epithis roared with utter contempt. “I thought that these brave souls were to be of grander stature, not this cowardly mess of flesh and copper! If this is the Emperor’s vision of a great warrior then I have vastly overestimated his intelligence and creditability as a designer…”

The Dark Angels looked upon the god with utmost affliction. Here he sat on his Throne of Kings, the Immortal Tyrant, the god of Darius… Lord Epithis. His undead gaze ruined their hearts and desires as it punctured through the last little bits of their souls, destroying all that was lively about them as Diez and his men looked upon him pathetically. It was maddening to say the least, for though their walk through hell proved that Darius’s master was grand beyond all means in the most heinous, seeing him in person was all too much for the mortal frame. This toil of soul and spirit caught the attention of Darius in which he in return laughed.

“Well they stood a wee bit taller before they came here” Darius replied “But it’s really not my problem that Lion El produces such lamentable soldiers. The Space Wolves would have actually looked like men if they were here… Or like dogs…”

“It matters not as to where they came from Darius, but the fact that this idiotic mortal can’t design a good soldier concerns me as to whether the Emperor is truly a threat or not to my planned empire.” Epithis sneered.

“He is not all that stupid my lord… It’s just that he lacks the qualifications to be considered a true leader of these enormous armies and powerful fleets.”

Epithis’s hollow eye sockets locked onto Darius and the marines, leaning over his chair as to get a closer look at something.

“You neck… I see the scar of decapitation. Have you lost your credibility in combat already?” Epithis pointed out.

“Actually I let the Autarch did that” Darius nervously chuckled as he picked the rotting cut “I just wanted to tease the fool before I handled him like a raw piece of meat.”

“I see…” Epithis muttered.

The god waved his hand as to dismiss his silent colossi, wishing for temporary privacy with his new guests. The giants complied and removed themselves from their presence, giving a notion that a deeper conversation was to be at hand.

“So tell me Darius… What are you doing here in my court with these creatures? Why are you not in the materium, cultivating the land for my rule?”

“It is because they doubted your existence and great power my almighty God. I preached to them about your divine and benevolent rule, but they insisted that I was nothing but a wash, a liar! So I decided that they should see for themselves, see the true King of Mortals himself in the flesh!” Darius proudly explained.

“So your glory and conquest above had not convinced them? Maybe your progress that you have so proudly boasted about might not have the credibility that it deserves…” Epithis doubted.

“No! No my lord! I assure you that all of my claims and accomplishments are valid in the highest sense! It’s just that these men were utterly oblivious to all of the proof that I had showed them and that they insisted to meet you in person my lord! In fact, the reason why I gave them the mark of the slave was that I wanted to take them back and have them testify your majestic power and unparallel prestige to the populace of man! Though great attention from my brothers will be garnished by that act… everyone will know your name also…” Darius hastily explained. 

The God of Kings looked upon Darius with a deep stare, pondering to whether to follow through with his plan or not.

“Well then… I see reason that your plan may bear fruit… However the consequences of the Emperor’s direct attention will be yours to deal with and not mine! Your army of the dammed will be suited well enough to take care of the other legions if it comes to that… If you lead and direct properly…” Epithis spoke with an austere tone. “Now be gone! I have a war to wage with Nurgle… His gardens have approached upon my realm and I desperately need some new flora in my courtyard.”

The great God rose from his throne and from the black marble floor he summoned his great sword and mace, the items bursting through a torrent of black flame followed by a cacophony of screaming souls.

“Now I shall remember you one more time Darius… Do not fail me unless you want to spend another go in the Pits of Durrath…” The great god said maliciously.

“Of course my master!” Darius replied intimidated “Have I yet to disappoint your will?”

“As of now… no. But that does not mean you are infallible.”

Epithis armed himself and strode out the room in grand and austere posture, the two remaining colossi closing the doors behind him silently. Darius turned towards the flickering marines, seeing that their distress and fading minds lost all values of entertainment, slowly entering the realm of nuisance as was felt during his conversation. 

“Will you mortals stop blabbering and frothing?! It was funny once and now it’s just stupid!”

Apollo screamed and cried after Darius’s remark, his mind officially lost to insanity.

“Fine! Let us return home! I had enough of your pathetic attitudes! I can’t believe you managed to embarrass me in front of my divine lord…” 

Darius snapped his fingers like before and the room burst into flames. Eating all of the demonic architecture and blazing through the hideous interior, the inferno did its task as to remove this dismal scene and place them back into the control room. The marines began to show some signs of recovery upon return, their minds setting back into a more sane position. But the scars and burns of seeing the God of Tyranny would forever plague these poor men.

“See, I told you that you all will return without any problems.” Darius mocked. “Now then, I believe that it is your time to return back to your legion, for your stay has been longer than I expected and I need to get to back to real work.”

Three large terminators crept out from the shadows behind them and dragged them out of the control room like dolls. The marines did not resist their forceful leave though, for their souls longed to leave this cursed ship and this mad man named Darius. They arrived shortly at their ship’s forced entrance, located near the emergency fueling port. The terminators effortlessly threw Diez and his men into their stealth pod along with the near dead Michael and Gabriel, for as Darius said, he had no need for these worthless men. Finally, one of the terminators stepped towards the main controls of the ship and set the auto pilot countdown before he turned and left. Diez took one last look at the terminators as the doors closed, realizing that this will be the last time he will ever see this legion. With a loud thud and an explosion forward, the silent landing craft drifted off back towards the main vessel.



Darius looked out the window and watched the pod drift away back into the oblivion of space, laughing to himself at the condition those marines were in. He then turned around and made his way casually back towards his throne, ready to enjoy his drink that he ordered so long ago. In the freshly opened head of an Eldar child, Darius drank his wine with a relaxed grip, satisfied that everything was going to plan. But as he took his second sip, Captain Izual stood forward from behind and asked for his attention.

“My lord, we have word that one of our planets is in rebellion against our rule.”

“Which one? Sepris Prime? Odinius II? I’m not surprise if one of those loosely guarded worlds decided to take up arms against the undefeatable…” Darius chuckled.

“Actually my lord… It’s a planet that is quite important to us…” Izual said nervously.

“Show me.” Darius said as he rolled his eyes, thinking that this was probably some back water world of great resources deciding to take weak arms against him.

Izual ordered out to the slaves below and within seconds the main screen blinked on and presented the map of the galaxy. There towards the middle was a red dot blinking brightly among the sea of stars. Upon sight Darius spat out his wine and threw his skull cup onto the floor with pure rage, his facial dead flesh riveting with anger.

“HOW DARE DO THEY REBEL AGAINST MY WILL?! AFTER ALL THAT I GAVE THEM AND SACRIFICED FOR THEM THIS IS HOW THEY REPAY ME?! IZUAL! TELL THE AMARDA AND LEGION TO MEET US THEIR RIGHT NOW!” Darius furiously spat “NONE SHALL BE SPARED!”


++Comments are always welcomed!


----------



## Serpion5

You`re doing well mate.  

What a time to leave off. Now I`m going to be in suspense of who dared to fight back!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Okay, here's a teaser to satiate your appetite!


Part Twenty​

The sky spat the rain out fiercely as the protesters carried on outside the Governor’s mansion. Chants of revolution and rebellion sung out loudly from the angry protesters as they flooded the streets madly, swamping all that opposed their goal of liberation. Governor Ivan looked out of his office down upon the chaos below, watching with concern as the intensity of the rioting grew exponentially. All methods he employed to quell these ungrateful citizens have all been met with failure, the tired and fed up attitude of the people was too much to put out. He sent in guards, tanks, and even open combat against these pathetic plebeians, but it all backfired in the end, fueling the hatred of the suppressed even more. How he lost control remained a complete mystery to him. He had the world held within his iron grip, locking it so that no voice that disagreed with the policies could be heard. With that nothing could disrupt his power, so he believed. But with the forced poverty, near starvation, and total surveillance, the populace managed to finally rebel across the world, the entire lock down proved to be not enough to break the people’s desire for freedom. 

Ivan stepped away from the window and took another drink from his glass, his hand shaking the entire time until it reached his lips. He now watched the protestors throw rocks and debris at the remaining guards with litanies of vengeance. Ivan understood that it would only be a matter of time before everything came crashing down to the ground in a smoldering pile of ash. And by that thought he silently grieved in anger over the humiliation of losing everything. He took another shot as a rock came dangerously close to smashing the widow, sending a reminder that no matter how much drank, they were still there.

“Governor Ivan?”

Ivan turned around and saw a young guardsman standing by the door, holding a document in his hand with a worried face.

“What? More bad news?” Ivan muttered angrily. 

“Intel has reported that multiple territories across Pompeii have rebelled and over thrown the local forces. As of now, Milan, Valencia and Romulus are the only territories that still have their governing bodies intact.” The soldier reported nervously. “We don’t have many resources left to hold out and help outside our system is non-existent.”

Ivan shook his head in disbelief at the news. He knew that the world was falling into a shit hole, but now hearing word about how all but their territory had fallen made him lose it. He threw his crystal cup against the wall while bellowing out in disbelief.

“So you’re telling me that out of the twenty territories on this dam planet, only three, including us, remain in some sort of control?!” Ivan roared.

“Yes… My lord.” The soldier said fearfully.

“SON OF A BITCH!”

Ivan flipped over his mahogany desk and chair, his frustration had grown to the point where he could not contain it. The youth just stood there silently as the governor had his spasm, too scared to comfort the man.

“Darius is going to have my head on a pike if we don’t find away to fix this dam mess!” Ivan hostilely explained. “YOU HEAR ME?! Now get the rest of the guard and quell this rebellion before word gets out to him! Unless you prefer to be shamed and brutally tortured like a coward!”

Ivan stomped his way back towards the desk and placed it upright along with the chair, muttering curses to himself without restraint. Once things were roughly back in place, Ivan sat down and took another glance out of the window, despairing at the sight of the increasing crowd. But when he glanced back over he saw the soldier still stood there by the door.

“WELL?!” Ivan screamed “ARE YOU GOING TO DO ANYTHING SOLDIER?!”

“Do what?! We only have two hundred men and there are thousands of them! What the hell do you think we should do?!” The soldier replied with the same exact anger.

Ivan’s face turned bright red at this soldier’s disrespect.

“Gas them! Shoot them! Burn them! Do anything and everything you can to get these dam serfs under our control! Use the gas reserves and ignite these people! Burn them for the sins of rebellion! Or blast them apart with the few tanks we have! JUST GET THE DAM SITUATION UNDERCONTROL!”

“That’s just fucking inhumane sir! You speak of controlling them but yet your words spit out genocide!” 

“My ass is at stake here boy as well as yours! Remember… We will keep Darius’s rule no matter the cost!” Ivan finished, pointing his finger at the door. “NOW GET TO IT!”

“Well if you’re so willing to murder these people then why don’t you march with us in destroying them?!”

Ivan picked up a book off the floor and threw it at the soldier.

“GET THE FUCK OUT AND DO YOUR JOB ASSHOLE!!”

The soldier understood bitterly and hastily left the room. Ivan sighed as his anger slightly cooled after that and slumped back into his chair, the weight of certain failure resting uncomfortably on his shoulders. He closed his eyes and began to mutter to himself on how this is all some sort of horrible dream, and that he will awaken soon to find everything the way it was. But he was at disappointment when he opened his eyes, still seeing the desperate mob screaming at him below. This was the end of him he thought; this was the end of his career as someone… the end of his line.

The scattered phone on the floor broke the dismal silence suddenly, ringing loudly as the red urgency light blinked. Ivan scrambled onto the ground and picked up the phone, the object fumbling in his hands as he answered.

“What is it Dianna?!”

“We have a line waiting to connect to you Governor Ivan.” Said Dianna “And it’s rather important if you know what I mean…”

“Yes! Yes! Connect it if you will.” Ivan spat out.

Ivan sweated as the noise of fuzz played through the connection, building up the fear as to who it was on the other end of the line. When what felt for an eternity ended with the click on the other end, the fuzz replaced with silence.
“Hello?” Ivan shacked.

“Governor Ivan… How nice is it to speak to you again.”

Ivan jumped up to his feet at the sound of Darius’s voice, rattled silly by his malicious tone.

“I see that my little world has gone out of control… Is that true Ivan?”

“Out of control?! Nay, it has not! It’s just some food riot! It will be quelled within a moment my lord!” Ivan hastily explained while coaxing his fear with confidence to boost his argument’s validity.

“A food riot? Then that is the largest food riot I have ever seen… Stretching over all twenty territories and causing hell over every city and town…”

“I… Uhhh…”

“…A food riot that has managed to take down all PDF personnel and over take all other military bases… Tell me Ivan, what kind of food riot does this have to be in order to cause this much damage in so little time?”

Ivan paused, his fake confidence melting away and revealing his actual emotions of failure and his lie.

“Well…You see… I… Uh…” 

“Are you sure that you have the populace under my control? Because I fear that this is no food riot… Ivan.”

The window behind Ivan shattered as a rock flew straight through it, landing right next to him as if it was some sort of indication that Ivan was lying to Darius other end.

“From the sounds of things over there I take it that you have lost all capability to control these people Ivan… Your situation it seems has officially gone out of hand over this... Food riot.”

“Nay it has not my lord!” Ivan frantically rebutted “I promise you with my life that all is well and that this is not but a short outburst!”

“Well if you are betting on that then might as well call yourself a dead man… I shall see you shortly and deal this myself you incompetent failure!” 

The sound of the line clicking off on the other end sent a horrible chill down Ivan’s back, leaving him stunned at his now sealed fate. Ivan set the phone slowly back onto his desk and simply stood there silently. He now realized that all of his anger and frustration had completely disappeared, Darius’s death sentence on him destroyed all traces of responsibility and emotion from this mess. But that realization was nothing soothing or comforting at all… It just simply turned his attention towards his demise. 

Reaching for a small ornate wooden box on the top of the fire place, Ivan decided that it was time for him to make one last important decision before he was ‘expunged’ from office. He pulled out a master crafted bolt pistol, glimmering in front of his eyes with dignity. It was a beautiful gun he thought, such prestige and elegance made it almost impossible to use. But its slumber within the box was over, the time to use this weapon of violence had come at last. Ivan walked slowly to the front of the giant glass window that overlooked the city and the crowd. Taking one last look at this grim metropolis, a city he held for so long without any opposition, Ivan lifted the bolt pistol and placed the cold barrel against his head. His hand shook violently as he slowly squeezed the trigger, wondering if this was a smart idea after all. 

But it was all over soon … the last thing he heard was the angry cries of the suppressed, cheering him on viciously to pull the trigger.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Procrastination takes the better of me sometimes...




“Why the hell is it always raining when I need to get some work done? I mean, why can’t it be sunny for a change when I need to lay the rule down upon these ungrateful peasants?”

Darius stepped off of his transport and set foot onto a familiar, but yet alien ground. The land he saw before him was not like he had remembered so long ago. The wide and long fields of the Valencian country side were no longer lush and bountiful as in the days of his youth, but dead and starved. The ground too was without its former grace as well the sparse trees. The land to put it in laymen’s terms was the remains of a disastrous man made famine, a tragedy to say the least.

“Huh… I never thought my new laws would kill the land… only the people.” Darius muttered “That should be worth twice the score then.”

He turned his head back and glanced at sergeant Cornwall for a moment before staring out in the distance once more. Cornwall understood the gesture and summoned the Honor Guard from the ship with a moment to waste. As the men poured out Darius strode forward alone, taking in the scene of his wasted homeland. But he was without any mournful thoughts or grievances over this starved land. Nay, he was actually proud of the lifelessness, for the death of the fields entrenches the claim of his power even more over all life.

Cornwall and his men stood ready when Darius turned around. The mad leader smiled and with a wave of his hand the marines followed him in orderly fashion. Onto a cracked and broken highway and down its miserable paths, Darius and his marines casually walked towards the main gates of Valencia. As they approached the capital, the faint sounds of angry souls echoed throughout the air. Litanies of rage and revolution were the songs that played in Darius’s ears, and it was a song that he did not like one bit at all.

The gates of Valencia, once so proud and glorious, was now a ruined mess left open and untended as Darius and his cohort approached. They could see the signs of looting and fighting scribbled all over the walls and doors as they pass through. Darius expected to see this city in a state of despair and post-revolution drama, but instead they walked upon a scene of utter chaos. Starved civilians ran through the streets in ragged clothing, torching and burning all Imperial propaganda while chanting songs and hymns of new freedom. Tanks were abandoned, PDF forces laid dead on the ground, blood was strewn all over the walls and broken shops were the norm from the past days of rebellion from what it looked like. This sight of anarchy and disorder silently fueled the primarch’s hatred against these people, but even more so against Ivan’s incompetence. 

They traveled through several deserted blocks before Darius and his guard stumbled upon the fanatical crowd responsible for this mess. It was a conglomeration of the suppressed, the abandoned, and the starved, all screaming and fighting against the last of the PDF forces in front of the PDF Barracks. It was a both a baffling and furious sight, seeing this malnourished serfs ungratefully rebelling against his ‘benevolent’ servants while confused on how such weaklings could topple this government. But Darius kept his furies suppressed and instead showed a face of concern and pity as he approached this enormous crowd, using sympathetic emotions to hide his true intensions among the onlookers. But it was not four paces until someone spotted him and his men.

“Its Darius! He has returned!”

A majority of the crowd took the word of the random man and looked over. And lo and behold there was their ancient magnificent leader. Immediately the populace of the protestors swarmed the primarch, but not in a fashion of hate or anger. No, they were of joyous spirit, celebrating that their father’s father’s glorious leader has returned. They gathered around Darius and the guard in awe and reverence, and in turn Darius looked upon them with pity and benevolence.

“Tell me my fellow kin, what has happened here?” Darius sympathetically asked.

A scrawny young man stepped forward and fell to his knees and kissed his black grieves before he answered.

“The men who took office after your name caused all of this destruction and pain Darius!” The man said, his eyes tearing up with this overwhelming grief and joy. “They were the ones to blame for this horrid mess!”

“But is it not you people who have caused this destruction? Is it not you that has brought this world to its knees?” 

“Please understand my lord! The laws that this man passed and the acts that he put in place caused the ruin of our society! For years we simply abide to this tyrant’s rule, but after all of the death and starvation we had enough! Thus we decided to take matters into our own hands…”

“And what atrocious laws did he put in place?”

“He… He… He sold 80% of the world’s crops and food supplies to outsiders and gave us enough only to survive! He removed our freedom of speech, our right to assemble… He also installed constant surveillance so that none could rebel or be themselves. He literally stripped all life from us and forced us to live in constant fear and servitude! He was a greedy pig and cared not for anything but only himself! He even went so far as to gather all of the fertile soil and sell it! Darius it was a nightmare that we couldn’t stand to be in any longer! You have to understand!” Cried a women right before Darius. “it was too much for us to take and we needed to get out!”

The primarch stepped forward to the women and looked upon her with pity, seeing her starved and broken body brought a tear to his eye… a fake tear to be exact.

“This man… This horrible man who has claimed power is not a man worthy serving under my name! Tell me people, where is this dictator that you speak of?! Where is he so that justice can finally be served under the people’s name?!” Darius roared with vengeance.

“He is no more my lord” the woman whispered “he has taken his own life because of the shame of losing everything that he held… but in retrospect this man was a coward, afraid to see justice that he was going to face. Thus his death according to us was fitting.”

“Dead?”

“Yes my lord!” The woman proudly stated. “No longer shall we bee in pain or-”
“Dead?!”

“Why yes-”

Darius cursed himself and back handed the poor woman, breaking her scarred face with his gauntlet. The crowd gasped at this act of malevolence and fury, but Darius did not care.

“That son of a bitch!” Darius stomped “I drag my ass all the way down here to teach that fool a lesson in governance and instead of facing me like a real man he goes and takes his own life!”

The crowd murmured and whispered to each other as to what in the world was going on with their primarch. His sudden change of caring to anger was confusing to say the least. 

“Just goes to show how incompetent some people are as to follow my orders!” Darius raged.

“Wait… Those laws were yours?...” A man asked fearfully.

“To tell you the truth the first dictator was a man of his own corruption, but even since I have been serving a new master I have been pulling the strings around this place, not Ivan the Pathetic!” Darius confessed unregretful.
The crowd gasped and trembled at this revelation.

“So you did this… You brought us to this nightmare of death and misery?...” A woman wept from behind.

“Congratulations! We have a winner here!” Darius sarcastically spat “Of course I did all of this. Control and dominance is the game that I have been recently playing, and this is not but a method and way to win it! Besides, I was ordered by my new and wonderful master to do something on the lines of this and this is how I chose to execute it! This is my world you sniveling little creatures and I run it the way I want it!”

Immediately cries of outrage sundered from the back of the mob, sickened by this confession of madness and shocked by the lies of their benevolent primarch as a liberator. But those who stood around him in front did not have anger burning in their hearts, but a rising terror instead.

“Oh boo hoo!” Darius mocked “Our primarch is not some noble push over that we had imagined ever since he left… Well, to tell you the truth back then I was an idiot. This whole idea of democracy and human rights was a wash designed by a fool and I happened to buy into that dream back then. But this so called tyranny that you are all suffering under is the way it’s supposed to be! Don’t anyone of you remember the term survival of the fittest? Well, if you did then this would all make sense!”

The immediate people around him began to whimper and cry, their dreams of their beloved primarch shattered and their goal of freedom completely gone. They could understand now that their hellish lives we not over yet.

“And this dam outrage over this misbegotten wasteland does not look so good on my record! Thus for your sins and transgressions against my rule and divine right… I condemn this world for reorientation!” Darius cried sadistically. “Marines! Disperse this crowd!”

While the numbers of bodies against the small cohort of marines was absurd, the marines had the fire power and brutality to easily follow orders. The massive astartes whipped out their death dealers and began to do what they do best: kill. Bolters we unleashed by the hundreds as the crowd frantically tried to break away from the scene. But the speed of the rounds was faster than the frail mob’s pace. It wasn’t long till the roads around them were littered with the broken limbs of the civilian populace and pools of fresh blood. The sounds of the massacre however did not go unnoticed or unchallenged. Those who were able to flee the scene before it started came back and fought, throwing crude fire bombs and rocks at the cohort in retribution for the fallen. But their weapons did nothing against the mighty armor of the marines and instead of doing any damage, it only entertained the astartes.

“TRAITOR! TRAITOR! YOU’RE NOTHING BUT A TRAITOR DARIUS! YOU BASTARD!” Cried a youth from a distance.

“OH SHUT UP!”

Darius whipped out his storm bolter and fired at the youth running away, hitting him square on the back and shredding up his body.

“Cornwall! Order the legion make landing, I want this city not bombed or ruined, but burned to the ground… Meaning I want as many flamers as possible right… now…” Darius smiled. “I wish to see this rubble of society burned and removed… We can always rebuild later.”

Cornwall nodded and pulled out his vox and gave the signal to come upon the earth. An answer of conformation was received and from the miserable sky came down hundreds of drop pods and thunder hawks seconds later, unleashing the full fury of the legion.

“Cornwall! I want you and my guard to wait at the gates for the main bulk. I shall in the mean time have some fun around here… I believe that I have left some precious items back at the palace... and it would be a shame for them to be lost to these animals running around.”

Darius shoved his storm bolter into the hands of Cornwall and left the group. He sliced and diced all that came across him like a mad butcher, enjoying every death that he delivered in the most malicious manner. Youths, children, women, men, elders and infants were not sparred from Darius’s warpath. His random massacre could only be described as a child with a magnifying glass, burning the ants one by one as if he was god himself. It was not a death waltz fueled by bloodlust, hate, pleasure, lust, or insanity but fueled by the one thing that he craved most: authority. This rampage was an example of his authority, an example of how he is the law and that he is above everyone and everything… and that no one could challenge him except for one.

His homicidal walk ended at the palace doors. Darius shoved the broken and scarred doors aside and stepped, whistling as if there was no problems accruing. The interior of the palace, once so magnificent and elegant, was not without one scratch. But ignoring the damages, Darius eagerly walked down the familiar corridors and climbed up the scarred marble staircase until he reached his old office. Walking into the room was a nostalgia trip like none other, the room almost exactly the same with the exception of Ivan’s Portrait above the fire place. Darius unhooked the painting and fed it to the cinders of the fireplace, slowly burning the work of art into ash. Darius then looked around to see if Ivan’s suicide, curious to see what path he chose to ‘get out’. And lo and behold there he was; laying on the deck covered in shattered glass with his brain and skull splattered across the ground.

Darius laughed at the grizzly scene and placed his sword on the desk along with his gauntlets. He then joyfully approached the corner closet and began to rummage through it. He sighed in relief that his objective was still there in its case, untouched since he left to serve the idiotic Imperium.

“Oh my love how it has been so long since we have been together!” Darius whispered excitingly as he opened the cedar case.

What he pulled out was an old antique violin given to him by Hector. The ancient instrument felt soft in his hands, a sensation that brought back times of when he was interested in the cultural arts. Darius grabbed the violin and walked out onto the balcony, overseeing the entire main landscape of Valencia. He watched in the distance roaring fires of great intensity burning with pillars of dismal smoke following behind. He watched his city burn by the hands of his legion. He watched it burn for the sins of ungratefulness. Darius laughed to himself and began to play a song that remembered so long ago. It was the closing song to one of the operas he once watched with Hector, Canzone Dei Condannati. The song was the final scene in which a revolutionary was condemned to death. Though the revolutionary was a man of noble cause, it mattered not to the King. He was a traitor. And Darius admitted that it was the perfect ending for this sad city.


----------



## Serpion5

I`m still enjoying this. :biggrin:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Good, because I'm getting tired of this story :laugh:

Naw its been a good work.


----------



## Serpion5

Don`t you quit damn you! :threaten:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

My story is done.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Thanks to school work and life itself, it took some time to write this. Don't worry, a rock did not kill everyone... well, some of them that is.

Part Twenty One​


Looming over the digital maps and coordinates, Lion El observed and studied his new claimed territories and systems that he and his legion just recovered. He was alone in his chambers, nothing but him and his technical works in the dark room. The only thing that provided any source of illumination to the place was the emitting light of the holographic map that Lion El was so keenly studying. He had been in this state of studious work for the past couple of hours, asking for privacy so that he can think to himself without the interruption of common noise. But his peaceful time of solitude and scholarly readings came to an end as the quiet buzzer by the door rang. A little disgruntled that his privacy is no more, Lion El called out to his visitor.

“Come in…”

The door opened slowly and in came Sergeant Cortez, holding a data slip and giving off a great look of disturbance. Rather than approaching the soldier, Lion El stood there by the hologram and waited for the marine to speak his business. But too much surprise and disrespect Cortez did not utter a single word as if fear held his tongue firm. Lion El again gave him the glare that he had his attention after switching the lights back on, but still Cortez remained silent.

“Well brother? You have my audience so what is it that you need to address?” Lion El said ticked.

As if reality smacked him across the face, Cortez jumped and replied hastily.

“My lord, the kill team that you have sent to track and watch the Arch Angels has returned.”

Lion El eyes grew wide “What did they find? Where my suspicious true or was I am merely wasting my time?”

“To put it into simpler terms my lord, Diez and his men are not well at all… Along with that Legion.” Cotez said gravely.

“What do you mean by that?”

Cortez did not answer to that and instead handed Lion El the data slip.

“Soldier! I will ask you once again what do you mean by that?” Lion El sternly said as he took the slip.

Cortez still did not answer and simply turned around and left. Lion El was enraged at this dishonorable behavior and rudeness and lifted his hand as to grab the marine and teach him a lesson in being respectful. But his anger dissipated as the back of the data slip caught his attention away from disciplining Cortez. There glued to the side was an elegant piece of parchment, folded and sealed with the second legion insignia. Lion El pulled off the note and broke the seal, unraveling it with great suspicion and curiosity. Expecting to be some grand long note of glorious grammar and presentation, Lion El was caught off instead by the simplicity of the message, something very unusual for Darius to do.

_“Dear Brother, I hope you have a sense of humor, for I found this collection of hilarious clips too good to keep to myself.

You comrade in arms,
Darius”_

Lion El was unexplainably suspicious at this note at first, but then shrugged off that feeling and loaded the slip into the main screen of the room. He sat down and watched the intro, seeing that this movie was sticking to its words of entertainment with its dry humor dialog and proper satire of the legions. But after two minutes into the feature, its proud imperial mockumentory quickly transformed over into scenes of horrendous butchery. In absolute horror, Lion El watched the Arch Angels on tape slaughtering innocents and civilians alike, that of both Imperial rule and those who were about to be submitted. Darius and his legion went mad like dire animals during these horrid scenes, screaming wildly about their service to what seemed to be some new… lord… something that immediately sent a shiver of creepiness down Lion El’s spine. The tape suddenly went back to be humorous again, but not like it was in the beginning. Instead it was a sick black humor, mocking the dead and insulting the noble. These jokes, along with the videos of mass executions of innocent prisoners of war made Lion El almost vomit in disgust. The movie then transitioned into sort of a propaganda film from thereafter, the next scene describing how wonderful it is to serve under Darius and… Lord Epithis.

That name somehow clicked in Lion El’s mind. He has never heard of anyone named Epithis, nor has even heard of that name, but for some reason that name made a connection to something deep within his consciousness, like a nightmare that he could vaguely remember. When its propaganda was done, the film switched back over to scenes of bloody violence and carnage. But this time it was not on some Imperial world or even human world that is, but on some xeno planet. At first the Lion couldn’t tell where they were, but it clicked to him a second later as the victim populace was shwon: it was an Eldar craftworld. Though he never had any love for those xenos nor truly ill feelings towards them, he felt a slight pity for them as Darius and his legion descended down upon them mercilessly. After the siege upon that craftworld was over, the tape ended, leaving him with a final message that will forever haunt him:

_“The Immortal King’s will shall be done…” _

Lion El was speechless when the screen went blank. This couldn’t have been real; this had to be some sort of sick and twisted joke. But the design, production, and passions in the film were too malevolent to deny that this was not a prank. Darius was truly insane and his legion is out of control… And all he knew right now was that he needed to stop him.

Lion El slammed down on the eject button and grabbed the data slip and stormed out of his quarters with unnatural haste. Rather than blurting this enormous and traitorous problem to the Emperor right off the back, Lion El decided to do the most rational thing first and talk to the survivors of the kill team in the infirmary. 

“Where is brother Diez and Lazarus?!”

The apothecaries and servants stopped in their tracks as the Lion barged into the infirmary.

“Well?!” Lion El demanded again.

“I shall show you my lord” A servant replied as the others remained silent.

Lion El followed the servant all the way down the long halls of the infirmary until they reached Station 13 cell 46. Lion El without hesitation opened the doors, but froze upon sight of brother Diez and Lazarus. There they were, gibbering and screaming phrases and words that were alien and hideous to the ear while flailing and kicking on the beds. Their bodies were wracked with scars both from unknown hands and their own. Several apothecaries were seen around them, some trying to figure out a cure for their madness while the others were trying to pin down these sad loonies.

“By Terra’s name, what has happened to these esteemed men?” Lion El asked.
One of the apothecaries stepped away from the scene and approached the great primarch.

“To be honest my lord I have no idea what has consumed these men.” The apothecary said as he wiped the sweat from off his brow “Their mental conditions as you can see are utterly damaged and bruised, their bodies have been through some sort of biological warping and their regenerative tissues have been going into decay… meaning that they will eventually rot away within the next 96 hours. I have no idea what has happened since they’ve been gone but were doing all that we can to save them.” 

“How did this happen?”

“My lord I believe that these symptoms and conditions were afflicted through means that are completely alien to our knowledge… I could say that it might be some sort of xeno techniques that could have done this, but I must say that theory is not believable with this kind of damage. We’ve done all we have can and so far they are not getting any better. But we will carry on.”

Lion El pitied brother Diez and Lazarus as they screamed and flailed upon the tables.

“Where there anymore survivors with the kill team?” Lion El asked as he turned around.

“Besides the crew, none of the boarding marines made it back… However, they did find a prisoner aboard within an illegal section of the ship. They claimed that is was some sort of hell hole where they found this man and-”

“Show me this man then!” Lion El ordered.

Lion El took one last glimpse of the poor marines before the apothecary lead him down another few stations, stopping at facility number 22. There in cell 2 laid a marine, buried under heavy aids and medical apparatuses.

“For the sake of the man’s health my lord it may be best to be quiet and calm in there. The poor soul apparently has endured tortures and pains that will take much time to heal.” The apothecary spoke reverently.

“Thank you brother” Lion El nodded “I shall give this man space as I try to figure out what madness is going on here.”

As the apothecary took his leave, Lion El made his way into the ill’s room. It was astonishingly quiet compared to the other patient rooms. The hustling and bustling of the traffic outside was nothing more than a low hymn in here. Lion El walked slowly towards the marine in care and stood over him in a respective way, seeing that this truly was a survivor of something horrendous. But upon realization on who the poor soul was, the Lion took a step back in shock. There before the great primarch was Michael, but not in some sort of grand and noble battle wounded state, but in a broken and shattered position. The second in command of the once proud and noble legion looked like he was on the brink of death, kept alive in the most extreme methods.

“Oh broken Angel, what has happened to you?” Lion El whispered to Michael.

The former captain slowly opened his bloodshot eyes and looked up at the primarch. He coughed and sputtered for a moment before speaking weakly.

“He is mad Lion El! Whatever good and loyalty that was ever in him has been gathered up and discarded. Oh what atrocities have I witnessed and remained silent! Forgive me Lion El, forgive me for not speaking against this fallen lunatic!”

“You stood by when you knew not what was going on in the first place and for that I forgive you.” Lion El said softly.

“But still I should have stepped up like a true servant of the Emperor… But nay I have instead kept my mouth shut while my once noble lord went mad… Though you may forgive me on that oh great Lion, mankind will never forget…”

“Don’t be so harsh on yourself brother, you did what you could in a situation like that…”

“Have I?...” 

The Lion was quiet after that, deciding that it was better keeping his mouth shut than to fuel Michael’s guilt.

“So tell me Lion, while I have been dead in this room, have you heard any news about the mad man’s whereabouts?” Michael rasped.

Lion El sighed. “Well… I have gotten his proof today about his abandonment of anything good… So in terms of knowing what is truly going on besides rebellion I am still in the dark. That is why I have come to you.”

“Are you talking about that data slip?”

“You are correct.”

Lion El pulled out the data slip and rest it gently on Michael’s stomach.

“I watched this dam thing about eight times since we were discarded from Heaven’s Hammer… Can’t believe that this is truly happening…” Michael whispered bitterly as he held the cursed slip.

“I know… Now then, before you made it onto the ship tell me all that you remember about Darius’s descent into madness. I really couldn’t make out the straight facts from the film other than that he is a sadistic mega egomaniac and he serves this… Lord Epithis master…” 

A bitter tear fell from Michael’s eye as he was asked to recall all those horrible memories. But as a true servant and on request by a noble soul, Michael brought himself together.

“At first I thought all of this death and corruption was in due with the human flaw in all of us. Power, it seemed, took the better of Darius at first. But upon investigation I could tell that this insanity was not in due with faulty human traits, but an internal force of unbound malice and lust. I cannot tell what this force was but after looking deep into Darius’s eyes every time he came down to torture me and Gabriel when we were in that dammed cell, I could see a venom that was inhuman… a influence of ancient vulgarity and tyranny… as if a old personality of malice mixed with external corruption was the reason.”
Lion El took disturbing note at his words, seeing Michael face twist in pain made the situation all the worst.

“Do you remember any key things… like that name Epithis?”

“Epithis… Darius used to end the sessions of torment by praising that person’s name… Every time he said that name I shuttered in disgust. I don’t know why but I did.” Michael said quietly “But now that I think about it, whoever this Lord Epithis is could be the cause of his new born cancer.”

“That name did ring a bell when I heard it throughout his film” Lion El admitted “But I have the faintest idea who he is. Thinking off the top of my head I could say that it could be some powerful xeno or maybe some sort of self created mental illness.”

“None of that sound feasible I’m sorry to say. Whoever this new master is has to be someone of great… influence.”

Michael coughed up some blood as he tried to speak the last word. Seeing that the apothecary was right about the monumental requirement of rest that he needed, the Lion decided that it was time to part Michael and begin fixing this new chaotic problem.

“Before I go Michael, I am going to say that this rebellion with Darius will not end well in any situation. If word gets out to the other Legions I can see an unnecessary storm arise… But I am afraid that’s how it will end. So without further a due I am going to address this to the Emperor privately. Hopefully word will be slow on this and the damage can be contained. In the mean time you are to stay rested until your strength as returned, then, depending on how this all ends, you will either be retired to some other position or I could possibly take you under my banner. But let us hope that Darius hasn’t completely fallen under the sway of madness.”

Lion El was about to cross the threshold but stopped when Michael threw out.

“Let me remind you Lion El! Do not take Darius lightly in terms of combat if you wish to solve this face to face… Unless you wish to humiliate yourself like Russ did…”

The Lion Turned around and looked at Michael, understanding with a light nod.

“Don’t worry… I know that his tongue is sharper than his sword and more dangerous than any blade. I shall see you later.”


----------



## cain the betrayer

Good stuff keep up the good work k:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Thanks mate, the second half should be up within the next week.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

It was terribly cold out for such an important meeting to take place. Dead winter, high in the mountains and early morning sun did not make waiting comfortable at all for the primarch and his men. Such a place along with the conditions in fact was so dismal and distraught that the guards began to somewhat murmur over this meeting place. But unlike his flawed men, the Lion stood still like a monolith and waited patiently in the cold, for he knew that only a place so isolated and so uncomfortable could only mean that this meeting was important beyond measures. 

For about an hour did the primarch and his retinue wait for the majesty of mankind since they set foot upon this earth. They were told by the coordinators that the Emperor and his custodes were to arrive in private numbers, nothing too grand to say the least. Only speeders would be their choice of transportation and thus that was what the Dark Angels kept their eyes out for. But the appearance of the Emperor was not sudden and on time like they expected, thus leaving all but the primarch a little more disgruntled.

Just as the sun was about to his high noon one of the guards pointed out in the distance of an incoming group. The primarch and his guards in turn followed sight and saw that it was adaptes custodes and his majesty himself, approaching in them in the fashion and numbers as they promised. Lion El quickly dusted the frost off his pauldrons and armor and set himself straight, trying to appear as professional as possible for the Emperor as approached. While he has spoken to the ruler of mankind on numerous occasions without any sort of discomfort, Lion El felt a little nervous as to what they were about to discuss this time.

The land speeders hummed and whimpered as they approached the Dark Angels, dying down until they landed directly ten paces away. First the guards unloaded off the speeders, wielding their halberds and holding the imperial banners with reserved pride. Once they were settled, the Emperor himself stepped out grandly. However, he was not in his glorious power armor that Lion El saw him in so many times before, but instead donning winter garments. Nevertheless, he looked glorious and revered.

The Emperor stood before Lion El and his men and looked upon them with a great and reserved look.

“Soldiers! What me and your primarch about to discuss today is that of grave importance. Thus upon oath and honor, what you hear and witnessed today never happened once we part. You shall hold upon this oath even until pass death, for it is not only what I ask of you, but what I expect from you.”
The cohort of Dark Angels nodded and answered in return with their vows of silence. The Emperor looked upon them once more before luring Lion El away to privacy. 

“Have you seen his film?” Lion El asked as he and the majesty of mankind parted from the custodes and guards.

“I have…” The Emperor said in withheld sorrow “And it not only grieves me to see such merciless and selfish carnage upon such innocent blood, but to see such a pure spirit die in shame due to this filth.”

Lion El’s eyes widen a bit at the Emperor’s last word.

“Filth? As in some sort of external problem?”

The Emperor stopped and looked into the eye’s of the concerned primarch, sending him the facial message that what is the root of this is very distressful to the lord of mankind’s soul.

“I have to be honest with you on this Lion El: the complete reasons for Darius’s renegade actions and delusions are still somewhat foggy to me. But I believe who is to take the blame for this man’s downfall.” The Emperor said enigmatically.

“And who is to take some of this blame?” The Lion asked.

“That I shall not reveal who and his nature unto you yet. But all I can say is that this person’s influence has taken complete control over your beloved primarch and turned him into the monster that he is.”

The Emperor turned and looked out into the distance, staring deeply into the mountains across from them as if he was using nature’s beauty to sooth him over this tragedy. Lion El stepped by his side and looked upon the mountains as well.

“I understand what you mean” The Lion sighed, slightly disappointed by not knowing who the corrupter or the cause for this madness “But putting the blame aside, the main question is what is to be done about this? Is there any redemption or is death waiting for Darius and the Archangels?”

“His behavior and mentality is irreversible. In my heart I wish not to put him to death, the faint hope in me believes that he can still be reclaimed. But I know sadly that death is the only answer for him. The destruction he has caused and causing now is too great to simply wipe off from his slate and forgive.” The Emperor sighed. “He needs to be stopped less the other primarchs’s weaknesses follow in pursuit.”

Lion El looked down at the ground in despair. The fact that losing a brother to darkness, a man who was once so pure and so honorable, did not stir anger but instead grief within him. While he knew that Darius was facing grave consequences as he spoke of with Michael, hearing that death was the solution felt like it was too harsh. But then again, the Emperor said the will and justice of mankind’s afflictions by him could only be resolved with his destruction… and thus it shall be.

“As from what I know this rebellion’s news has been squelched from the other legions and the Guard as best as it could. I dare not leak the full story less some sort of clumsy vengeance from the others will be unleashed and create even a bigger mess.” Lion El quietly stated.

“That is a smart move… Better to approach this properly than have the fury of the others go wild and devastate more than that is needed.” The Emperor agreed.

“Then that asks the next question: who is it to lay the law upon him?”

“It will not be your legion first off” The Emperor said right off the bat “You have other campaigns that I need you to fulfill before they are lost to poor timing.”

“Then who?” Lion El paused.

The Emperor looked behind and motioned one of the custodes to come over. One of them responded and hastily made his approach to them.

“Olbretch, could you tell us according to intel as to who is the next target of Darius’s war path?”

Olbretch nodded and jogged back towards the other custodes. After a minute of discussing, Olbretch returned with a PDA in his hand and handed it to the Emperor. The Emperor looked down upon the screen and nodded to Olbretch, who in turn understood his notion and parted. Lion El looked at the Emperor vexed at this silent trade of information.

“So who is to take the task of the executioner with this?” Lion El asked.

“Apparently Darius has already picked a fight amongst the Brothers… Intel reports that he is about to launch an all out assault on Novgorod.”

Lion El stood there in shock upon that. Of all the primarchs that Darius was to conquer, he had to pick a fight with the Great Slav.

“Thus the task is up to Alexander and his Druzhinas then…”


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I apologize to my readers for my inactivity with this story, but sorry to say the last couple of weeks school has tied my hands up. However, the next part is going to be quite fun...:spiteful:


----------



## Serpion5

Good, good.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Man, do I have a talent for being insanely slow with my projects...


Part Twenty Two​


“Novgorod… a world in which the passions of nature fight against the ambitions of man in a waltz of wits and fury… A world in which the ancient pine forests are an enigma even unto the old ones… a world torn between its musty summers and ferocious winters… a world in which only the salves have the strength and courage to stand against the malicious nature of the wild… a world in which it shall be mine…”

Darius sat comfortably on his gruesome throne while smiling devilishly at the wild world of Novgorod on the main monitor. It was so close to his reach, so close to being his world. All he had to do was say the words of war and within short time he and his legion would be upon the soil. Just the thought of that made Darius jitter with excitement and war hunger lust. That’s all he had to do… Wave his hand and that world would be his for the taking.

But alas Darius did not act upon his power hungry urge and remained calm instead, knowing that it would be absolutely foolish to dive into a battle driven by emotion rather than rational. But still the overwhelming excitement of taking a prize of great worth ran through his blood viciously.

“Tell me the status of the legion! Are they prepared for war?!” Darius demanded impatiently.

The slaves and servants looked at each other in the great room as to see if who would be the one to answer their dreadful lord’s answer, for the truth of their reply would not sound sweet at all to the primarch. But they all paused as one foolish scantly mongrel ran up to the great primarch, shaking nervously as he delivered the undesired answer like the others refuse to do.

“Your men are almost ready my lord… It will only take a few more hours until the legion is ready for full deployment.” The man said, trying to make the ill news as pleasing as possible. “Do not be displeased my lord, it is just the nature of logistics that is causing this delay…”

Darius frowned upon this poor news and pulled out his storm bolter. With demonic accuracy Darius eliminated the man’s head right off in a dazzling display of blood and fire. The slaves froze at the barbaric reaction in a fashion of both shock and fear.

“Well tell them to move!” Darius roared “AND THAT MEANS ALL OF YOU TOO!”

The slaves and navigators went back to work fanatically after the rage filled command, in fear of feeling Darius’s wrath personally as well. Though still pissed about the sluggish status, Darius slowly cooled off and once again gazed upon Novgorod on the screen, his mind returning once more to the fantasies of control.

“What a beautiful planet of snow and pine…” Darius muttered to himself. “Such a shame that I have to burn it down as to pull Alexander to my side… Whish he wasn’t so dam stubborn to do so.”

Darius rose from his throne and walked menacingly towards the head communicators at the other end of the room. Without them knowing, Darius laid his hands on their shoulders and stuck his head in between theirs with a terrifying grin stretched across his face.

“Pardon me, but would it be difficult if I ask you to bring the Planetary Governor’s attention towards me? I would love to talk to him as so he knows what’s about to come to pass… for I feel it would be rude to simply storm the place without him knowing… You know, like bad guests or something on the lines of that…”

The communicators jumped right out of their seats in terror at this unexpected and sudden approach, which was instantly followed by a fearful shriek. But at the same time they began to scramble viciously as to fulfill Darius’s wishes, lest they too feel his wrath. Darius laughed at their pathetic reactions and watched with humor as to see them trying frantically to get a hold of the governor, typing furiously on keyboards until their hands were raw. Only a few more chaotic minutes later and the serving connection between the legion and Novgorod’s GHQ was whole. 

On the other end of the screen once focused in was a particularly young assistant. At first she did not look up as to see Darius, her mind busy with other matters. But once she focused her attention on the primarch’s appearance and call, she jumped back a little upon sight of him.

“If its not a problem I would like to have the attention of Governor Polanski if you mind.” Darius asked the assistant politely. “Tell him that this is of urgent matters and would wished to be discussed as soon as possible. For if I do not get a hold of him now or soon, my actions, I am afraid, would be misinterpreted… if you know what I mean.”

The assistant nodded at Darius’s request but yet did nothing to fulfill it at first. His ghastly pale skin and black baroque armor along with his charismatic grin made it all too suspicious for her to simply pass off as if nothing was wrong, plus the rotting scar across his neck and the grim room he was in didn’t help that much either. However she complied and slowly called in the governor, the intimidation of Darius being too much to resist. A moment later the line disconnected and the screen was static once more.

“Guards!” Darius summoned eagerly “I would like an opinion on how to address Polanski. I feel like that it would be rather proper to address him differently than the other fools who have stood in my way…”

Two dammed approached the primarch slowly in dreadful fashion, stopping before him like ghosts out of morning fog.

“So how should I address this poor fool? Should I be polite but yet insulting as to stir up his soul? Or should I dance around in superior fashion and taunt him about the planet’s inevitable doom? Or better yet, should I simply give him a one liner of a haunting nature?! I say all of these are too good to simply just pick one!” Darius said. “I know that either way that this man will eventually bow before me, but I feel a good welcoming speech is much needed.” 

“I believe the first one should be used my Lord… But either way sounds appropriate.” The dammed guard said.

“I concur in choosing the first choice. Nothing like a good emotional break down before storming the castle.” The other guard said.

“Then polite and snide it should be!” Darius clapped gleefully “Oh I love being a primarch! All of the authority that grants you the power to talk down just about anyone! If only I had this kind of authority on Pompeii…”

As if it was on cue, the screen lit up with Polanski centered in the middle. The proud salve governor looked upon the primarch and his twisted servants with shocking disgust, their undead bodies and demonic auras giving Polanski a fright like none other.

“By all that is sacred what has happened to you!” Polanski said aghast.

“What do you mean what has happened to us? I don’t see anything wrong with-”

Darius paused for a moment and purposely began to pick at his rotting decapitation scar, slowly peeling off chunks of dead flesh in a teasing manner.

“Oh you mean this little wound!” Darius laughed “Oh yes, there is a long story that goes along with this wound that I believe is better off for another time. Anyhow let’s get down to business Mr. Polanski. I wish to state to you that I am going to take absolute rule of this planet within the next 24 hours under orders from a higher authority. Though this may seem intimidating at first, do not be of fear when you see my legion set foot upon the soil. All I ask is complete submission and you shall all be spared from any form of pain and death… unless you wish to be a fool and dance around screaming ‘In the name of the Emperor’ while firing your guns at us, then that will be of course answered with complete destruction.”

“I call complete bullshit on that Darius! You know better that this planet is under direct influence and authority of the Druzhinas and Alexander! Any other changes must be through them and or the Emperor! This ‘higher authority’ is something of joke and if you intend to use that as a cover for whatever you have installed next then I say that excuse is poor and you should revise it. You shall not take full control of Novgorod or any of the systems around it without any consent of the Druzhinas or Alexander! And by the way you describe your little ‘occupation’ I see that you are asking more than control…” Polanski raged back.

“Well you caught me!” Darius laugh, raising his hands up in mockery of surrender. “Your genius intellect has caught me red handed in my quest for complete domination of the galaxy… Well then maybe I should turn around and go home and rethink my life as I scold myself for being a bad boy.”

“I can’t believe I am hearing this!” Polanski cried, absolutely stunned by this horrible news of Darius’s power lust. “Are you saying that you have given up all loyalty for some self loathing power?! Shame on you Darius! Shame on you fallen servant! If your attitude and words speak the truth of what I hear and think, then I have nothing more to say than that you are a traitorous blood thirsty scum! A pathetic excuse for a primarch! I do not know how many worlds you have inflicted by now but I tell you that this is where it all ends for you!”

“Hooray another brave ‘last stand’ from a foolish governor! I tell you these little antics seem to never end among those who know that they are doomed to the inevitable. But steam all you want Polanski, this world is going to be mine. Oh, go ahead and summon Alexander, in fact please do, I want to speak to him personally for I believe that he would be of same mind if he was to listen to my words…”

“You are a fool and a delusional idiot Darius! I assure you that not only taking control of this planet will be a living hell for your legion but also that Alexander will remove you like the scum that you are! Oh fallen angel how I pity you for making me wish to see you burn for your sins!” Polanski spat out.
“Cry all you want governor… I will ensure you that Alexander will see it my way and that you will enjoy the most agonizing death that I can think of… Unless you beg like an animal once I set foot upon your wife’s head.”

Polanski’s face turned bright red at this primarch’s utter disrespect. Though he knew that these men were that of high honor and overall above the petty private concerns of civilian life, this direct insult towards his loved one was absolutely enough. But that was what Darius wanted unknowest to him, a stir of anger and disillusion so that nothing rational could be produced next.
“That is it! If you want war, you are going to have a war your murderous traitor!” Polanski raged.

The screen buzzed black and all was silent after.

“Is it me or does the Emperor and the administration always place irrational fools in the wrong seats of power?” Darius asked indirectly to everyone in a scolding manner. “Never mind, let us prepare for war… I want to have a solid foot hold on Novgorod before Alexander arrives…”


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I have to apologize everyone here for this but I won't be finishing this piece. It's been over a year and my life has been preoccupied with other things of greater value during that time and so on. Also my lack of interesting 40k has been a huge factor as well. Again I apologize for this.

If someone wants to finish this I will give them permission but I really don't want this to be another burden. It was a good run and great learning experience while it lasted.


----------



## Serpion5

:cray: 

But I understand completely.


----------

